# New stuff from Randall for 2013 & 2014



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some of you have probably seen this already, but check it out. 







I'm gonna keep bumping this thread as new pictures and info get posted.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Here's a video:


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Just saw that on their facebook page. Should be some cool stuff coming out from them, looking forward to it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## will_shred

isn't the Satan going into production this year also? I'm pretty exited for that if the price is right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

will_shred said:


> isn't the Satan going into production this year also? I'm pretty exited for that if the price is right.



Yup. And the Kirk Hammett Meathead, and some other things.


----------



## will_shred

So... Basically Mike Fortin is now supercharging randall's?, or Randall is buying his designs? Either way, seems like a win for both of them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Some of Randall's existing amps are getting tweaked, and some of Fortin's original designs are becoming more affordable production amps.


----------



## Aztec

I always think of Randall's when I hear some really aggressive tone.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. Some of Randall's existing amps are getting tweaked, and some of Fortin's original designs are becoming more affordable production amps.



Mike is also overseeing production to make sure the final production amps are up to his standards... really looking forward to seeing what all they release at NAMM


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Mike is also overseeing production to make sure the final production amps are up to his standards



This too. 

Randall made the right decision to bring him in. Maybe they can finally be big in the metal market again.


----------



## technomancer

I'll say this is the first time I have EVER wanted to see what Randall was coming out with


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I'll say this is the first time I have EVER wanted to see what Randall was coming out with



It's working! It's working! 

I hope the Diavlo is the same price. $500 for a tube amp that sounds like that would be mind blowing.


----------



## Sepultorture

I imagine certain amps will get price teaks, hopefully not serious ones


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



That's damn sexy. :O

Reminds me of ENGL amp heads with their huge metal bars on the front.

Definitely gotta find something to replace this shoddy RX120 xD


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's working! It's working!
> 
> I hope the Diavlo is the same price. $500 for a tube amp that sounds like that would be mind blowing.



The new tweaked Diavlos I think are already in stock at some online stores, they got the tag on them already and I think the same price.

I'm really curious to see what else comes out besides the mentioned Fortin designs. Maybe some new SS heads or "mini" amps?!


Edit: from a Facebook Randall endorsee



> BTW. That is BY FAR the best sounding low wattage amp i've ever played! that is no "one trick pony" folks!!!


----------



## technomancer

Wookieslayer said:


> The new tweaked Diavlos I think are already in stock at some online stores, they got the tag on them already and I think the same price.



Yeah Mike said on another forum that the existing ones were updated so you should be able to find them in stock



Mike Fortin said:


> The old stock got converted to the newer circuit and have Randall issued hang tags noting it. The next production batch will have different cosmetics and will have the changes.


----------



## Key_Maker

Too many tubes and not enough Mosfets in this thread...


----------



## Abaddon9112

Key_Maker said:


> Too many tubes and not enough Mosfets in this thread...



^this. Why did Randall ever abandon so many of their awesome solid state mosfet designs? I'm sure the Dime craze would warrant bringing back the Warhead at least...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess wait until next month and see. Hopefully we'll have more hybrids and true SS amps.


----------



## Zeoj67

Im def waiting to see also . Mike fortins work is bar non TIP TOP ! If Randall comes through on it , it'll be truly awsome . Just for starters , the Diavolo can take any power tubes el34(stock) , 6l6, kt88, 6550 , 6v6(jj only) etc. . The Diavolo has a fixed bias for all power tubes . You can flavor that amp any way you like . I've personally met Mike Fortin and hung out at some of the amp fests they had in NY . I've played a Meathead, Natas(satan) , cali mod , and my fav marshall he's modded the HULK MOD( the best sounding old school thrash amp ive ever heard). Mike was asking us old folk for us for a cab with V30's and a seven stringer at the last fest . There were guys there guitars with down tuned (drop G etc) and it sounded clear without any mud . Mikes really gotten into the game and expect some great stuff coming out in the new yr .

Z


----------



## will_shred

Does anyone know about what the Fortin modded Diavlo will be like? As in... what amps can it be compared to? When I heard a clip of the original Diavlo I really liked the sound, really nice raw/open and slightly gritty gain. how will the Fortin be different?


----------



## Zeoj67

Its supposedly like a rectoish sound .. But if you changed tubes u can alter that . You can use any power tubes you want .


----------



## Yo_Wattup

This gets me wet. Can't wait.


----------



## Sepultorture

really looking forward to the satan coming out, has to be the only new head coming out i'm looking forward to

thole whole grind and girth def gives you a little more control of the feel of the gain the amp produces, you can go from an almost dry sounding fryette types gain to a 5150 type gain


----------



## Blasphemer

That new faceplate that hehasthejazzhands posted looks like Randall's interpretation of the Armageddon


----------



## Zeoj67

I looks like they'll be a sig Ola (satan/natas) and a sig Kirk Hammet (Meathead) . I read that Randall bought both designs (Meathead & Natas) from Mr. Fortin . I hope they sound as good as the actual Fortin amps . The Fortin amps just sound huge and crushing . Yes a lil fan boisim ! Makes me look at my JVM 410 with a lil pitty 

Z


----------



## pv_seven

i was wonder how much this amp will cost and when is coming out.


----------



## EOT

It should be released at NAMM here real quick. Probably be a little while before it's actually available. Price is rumored to be 1600-1700ish


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Zeoj67 said:


> I looks like they'll be a sig Ola (satan/natas) and a sig Kirk Hammet (Meathead) . I read that Randall bought both designs (Meathead & Natas) from Mr. Fortin . I hope they sound as good as the actual Fortin amps . The Fortin amps just sound huge and crushing . Yes a lil fan boisim ! Makes me look at my JVM 410 with a lil pitty
> 
> Z


They are going inspected by Fortin to insure great quality. Super excited about this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blasphemer said:


> That new faceplate that hehasthejazzhands posted looks like Randall's interpretation of the Armageddon


----------



## Blasphemer

^ Well, shit...


----------



## Skrapmetal

2013 may be the year I purchase my first Randall. Although I nearly picked up a rt50h yesterday. Not very popular amps, but MF had them on blowout pricing at $230. Hard to pass up a 50 watt amp for that if it has any kind of gain whatsoever. Be a good tossaround jamming amp.


----------



## will_shred

Yo_Wattup said:


> This gets me wet. Can't wait.




WOW. that gain section is genius, I wasn't to stoked about the Satan because i'm not a big fan of Ola's tone, but I had no idea how flexible this amp is.


----------



## redstone

Yup, really interesting..


----------



## will_shred

Today I spent a good half hour with the Fortin Modded Diavlo, it's very nice, i'm sure it would've sounded fantastic if I could have really cranked it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

will_shred said:


> Today I spent a good half hour with the Fortin Modded Diavlo, it's very nice, i'm sure it would've sounded fantastic if I could have really cranked it.



where at? local dealer or..?


----------



## Chuck

The Diavlo sure looks killer


----------



## peldikuneptun

Misery Theory said:


> The Diavlo sure looks killer



looks like a small combo sawed in half 

though if the price remains the same, 2013 will be a good year for those with GAS.


----------



## will_shred

Wookieslayer said:


> where at? local dealer or..?



Yeah at the HOG. I didn't really like it, and they were charging $1000 for it 

I'm sure someone else would love it, it's just not for me


----------



## fr4nci2c0

o man very cool. Shit like this makes me wish I didnt have an x3


----------



## fps

I don't know how flexible the Satan sounded in that clip, I didn't think there was that much variation on display. It's a good sound, but within that demo, it was all pretty standard variations on that sound really.

Obviously once a few recordings are up we'll know more, sounds like it would fit in a mix really well.


----------



## Bevo

will_shred said:


> Today I spent a good half hour with the Fortin Modded Diavlo, it's very nice, i'm sure it would've sounded fantastic if I could have really cranked it.



I would really like to try this one out but there is none around my city..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fps said:


> I don't know how flexible the Satan sounded in that clip, I didn't think there was that much variation on display. It's a good sound, but within that demo, it was all pretty standard variations on that sound really.
> 
> Obviously once a few recordings are up we'll know more, sounds like it would fit in a mix really well.



Would help if it was someone besides Ola demoing it. 

Besides, it seems to be aimed at the high-gain market. What kind of sounds were you expecting?


----------



## BHuard75

EOT said:


> It should be released at NAMM here real quick. Probably be a little while before it's actually available. Price is rumored to be 1600-1700ish



Thats straight chatter from ola on the price. I've read that from him.


----------



## BHuard75

EOT said:


> It should be released at NAMM here real quick. Probably be a little while before it's actually available. Price is rumored to be 1600-1700ish



Thats straight chatter from ola on the price. I've read that from him also.


----------



## EOT

BHuard75 said:


> Thats straight chatter from ola on the price. I've read that from him also.



Yep. That's where I got it from.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

PremierGuitar just posted this on their FB... Did we miss something? 







The Randall "Thrasher"... Now I'm very curious.

EDIT: Heres the article. It's the Randall Trasher 120W head.

Randall Introduces the Thrasher Series Amps - Premier Guitar






Also, the RG series is FINALLY a series again. 

Randall Introduces RG Series and RG13 Pedal/Amplifier - Premier Guitar








> RG3003H - 3 channel 300 WATT high gain head amp with noise gate
> RG1503H - 3 channel 150 WATT high gain head amplifier with reverb
> RG1003H - 3 channel 100 WATT high gain head amplifier with reverb
> RG1503-212 -150 WATT 3 channel 2x12 combo amp with reverb
> RG80  80 WATT 2 channel 1x12 combo amp with reverb
> RG13  1 WATT 3 channel Pedal Amplifier with Boost and FX loop.
> RG8  35 WATT 1x8 Speaker Cabinet for RG13
> RG412  200 WATT 4x12 Speaker Cabinet
> RG212  100 WATT 2x12 Speaker Cabinet



300W head with a noise gate and a 13W pedal amp? Fuck yes!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I really think randall is underrated. The Satan is literally the only amp ive GAS'd for in a while.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Forgot the new Diavlo line, which is Randall's introduction to the mini tube amp market.

Randall Introduces Diavlo Tube Amps - Premier Guitar



> RD100H  100 watt all tube amplifier with 3 channels/boost
> RD45H  45 watt all tube amplifier with 2 channels/boost
> RD40C  40 watt all tube 1x12 Combo amplifier with 2 channels/boost
> RD20H  20 watt all tube amplifier with 2 channels/boost
> RD5C/RD5H - 5 watt all tube single channel head or 10 combo
> RD1C/RD1H - 1 watt all tube single channel head or 8 combo
> RD412  4x12 Cabinet with Steel Grill, Randall or Celestion Speakers
> RD212  2x12 Cabinet with Steel Grill, Randall or Celestion Speakers
> RD112  1x12 Cabinet with Steel Grill, Randall or Celestion Speaker
> RD110  1x10 Cabinet with Steel Grill and Randall Speakers



The Diavlo 1W combo


----------



## fps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Would help if it was someone besides Ola demoing it.
> 
> Besides, it seems to be aimed at the high-gain market. What kind of sounds were you expecting?



I'm not sure. I take the point that it's a high-gain amp and should be, well, high gain, but listening to people's comments I thought there might be a little more variation in the voicing, possibly a gate or response alteration, but I don't know how possible such things are in an amp. 

Sounds good for sure, and yes I'm looking forward to some more videos!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, too bad about the Satan. According to the Randall FB admin, it won't be revealed for NAMM. It's going to be at Musikmesse.

Here is the first... | Facebook



Randall's FB Page said:


> Satan will be unveiled at Messe in April.


----------



## Sepultorture

fps said:


> I'm not sure. I take the point that it's a high-gain amp and should be, well, high gain, but listening to people's comments I thought there might be a little more variation in the voicing, possibly a gate or response alteration, but I don't know how possible such things are in an amp.
> 
> Sounds good for sure, and yes I'm looking forward to some more videos!



all quite possible, but sometimes also makes for something expensive, especially if those features work independently for each channel


----------



## technomancer

Damn it that sucks. That amp was one of the things I was really looking forward to FINALLY getting information about. It's been being discussed for at least six months already.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, too bad about the Satan. According to the Randall FB admin, it won't be revealed for NAMM. It's going to be at Musikmesse.
> 
> Here is the first... | Facebook


----------



## mr_rainmaker

here`s my stupid question,I`m wondering about the RX series how are they?
I can`t find anywhere within driving distance so I can try one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mr_rainmaker said:


> here`s my stupid question,I`m wondering about the RX series how are they?
> I can`t find anywhere within driving distance so I can try one.



They suck.
Get the RG1003 when it comes out.


----------



## mr_rainmaker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They suck.
> Get the RG1003 when it comes out.




OK good to know.


----------



## sylcfh

AMT Bulava has some competition!


----------



## sylcfh

Wookieslayer said:


> Edit: from a Facebook Randall endorsee






Is that the new 20W Diavlo prototype?


----------



## sylcfh

Since the RG13 is coming out, Randall needs to re-release this:


----------



## BeyondDan

Am I the only one who really thinks that the Thrasher looks identical to the Satan (beside the grill) ??


----------



## Wookieslayer

sylcfh said:


> Since the RG13 is coming out, Randall needs to re-release this:
> 
> 30
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/24wzf4i.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> That would be sick. I was thinking how cool a RG13 and a Matrix power amp would be for a light rig but if Randall put the time and money into a rack mount FET amp at a more competitive price, things might sell... I doubt they would do this though and they probably should focus on these new amps first.
> 
> [quote="BeyondDan, post: 3358121"]Am I the only one who really thinks that the Thrasher looks identical to the Satan (beside the grill) ??
> 
> [IMG]http://www.premierguitar.com/Social/05E2EDC7-7EF2-4E85-B163-B0B8A231D8B4/image/Image.ashx[/IMG
> ]
> 
> [IMG]http://i.ytimg.com/vi/X4cwCibCI2M/0.jpg[/IM][/QUOTE]
> 
> I was thinking the same thing and now I'm thinking the thrasher is a simplified Satan or maybe a different voicing than Ola's amp? Or the overseas version and Satan is USA? just guessing


----------



## myampslouder

EDIT

Another post on Randall facebook page confirmed the Thrasher is NOT the Satan


----------



## Andromalia

"We're not a satanic BM band, we just sing anthems to our amplifier."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY4rdHH-adE


----------



## EOT

I'm guessing the thrasher is the original NATAS. Mike said Randall were going to release it as well, only under a different name.


----------



## killertone

Hey Guys - 

I have been playing Mike Fortin's amps for a long time and am super proud to now be an official Randall Artist. I will be doing demos at the Randall NAMM booth and uploading vids of the new amps as much as is possible. If you are the show please come by and say hello!


----------



## neoclassical

Zeoj67 said:


> I looks like they'll be a sig Ola (satan/natas) and a sig Kirk Hammet (Meathead) . I read that Randall bought both designs (Meathead & Natas) from Mr. Fortin . I hope they sound as good as the actual Fortin amps . The Fortin amps just sound huge and crushing . Yes a lil fan boisim ! Makes me look at my JVM 410 with a lil pitty
> 
> Z



They'll sound similar, but unless they aren't cutting corners to make them meet a certain price point, they will have cheaper/smaller components. A symptom of that will be a thinner and buzzier sound than a hand made one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the Randall Satan proto is close to the production model, then I don't hear any thinness and buzziness to it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I am excite and never wished I was going to NAMM as much as now lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to the Randall FB page, they have more SS and Hybrid stuff planned.


----------



## silentrage

neoclassical said:


> They'll sound similar, but unless they aren't cutting corners to make them meet a certain price point, they will have cheaper/smaller components. A symptom of that will be a thinner and buzzier sound than a hand made one.



You're saying electronic components of the same values but of a cheaper manufacture origin can produce thinner/buzzier final output? 
Can non-canines hear this effect?


----------



## myampslouder

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to the Randall FB page, they have more SS and Hybrid stuff planned.




This really excites me. Randall really did it right with the V2 and T2. I'd shit if they came out with updated versions of those amps tweaked by Mike Fortin.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I wonder if it would be possible to use the RG13 in the 4 cable method... Lol!


----------



## technomancer

EOT said:


> I'm guessing the thrasher is the original NATAS. Mike said Randall were going to release it as well, only under a different name.



Nope, checked with Mike. He said while there are similarities it is not the same design as the NATAS.



neoclassical said:


> They'll sound similar, but unless they aren't cutting corners to make them meet a certain price point, they will have cheaper/smaller components. A symptom of that will be a thinner and buzzier sound than a hand made one.



Mike is overseeing production and has final approval on components and the resulting amps, so I will all but guarantee these will sound good


----------



## EOT

technomancer said:


> Nope, checked with mike. He said while there are similarities it is not the same design as the NATAS.



Well then. Maybe they won't release it until Musikmesse? A lot of new stuff either way


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Ola Just stated on his facebook about the thrasher...

"Just to clarify a bit. This piece right here is NOT the Satan. While Thrasher is still an awesome Fortin amp, I would wait for the almighty Satan "

Supposedly the thrasher is supposed to be the randall run of the Natas, and stay around the same price as the Satan (1600 usd). So I guess technically, Ola's amp is a signature version of the Thrasher.


----------



## petervindel

incinerated_guitar said:


> So I guess technically, Ola's amp is a signature version of the Thrasher.



To me it sounds like they will be 2 different type of amps... 
Really looking forward to hearing about these amps from "regular people", if they are as good as they're hyped up to be.


----------



## incinerated_guitar

Theyre both based off of the same amp, Its just that ola had some tweaks to the EQ and different power tubes (on his anyway, the production model will be all 6l6).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sorry about the pic hassle. Imgur mobile sucks.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Preliminary catalog for 2013! 

Randall Amplifiers Preliminary NAMM 2013 Catalogue


----------



## Abaddon9112

Wookieslayer said:


> Preliminary catalog for 2013!
> 
> Randall Amplifiers Preliminary NAMM 2013 Catalogue



Hot damn! I'm gonna be all over that RG pedal


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Everyything looks so metal.


----------



## sylcfh

Gat damn! That Thrasher 2x12 cab is fucking nice!

And the 1 Watt Diavlo head will be mine!


2013, the year I hit my own fiscal cliff.


----------



## Blasphemer

I think that Randall ordered too much steel grating this year 

Seriously, though, I'm interested in the RG pedal, as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Awesome. Looks like the Thrasher has the mid gain controls. 

And looks like their cabs are ported, too. They're going to sound huge.


----------



## sylcfh

I am going to make a mini sub, cuz they're ported.


----------



## sylcfh

I wonder if the 1W 12AU7 Diavlo head would be able to hang with the 5W 6V6 head (tone wise, not volume)?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Nice, the Fet solid states have a noise gate now. do want!


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Nope, checked with Mike. He said while there are similarities it is not the same design as the NATAS.





incinerated_guitar said:


> Ola Just stated on his facebook about the thrasher...
> 
> "Just to clarify a bit. This piece right here is NOT the Satan. While Thrasher is still an awesome Fortin amp, I would wait for the almighty Satan "
> 
> Supposedly the thrasher is supposed to be the randall run of the Natas, and stay around the same price as the Satan (1600 usd). So I guess technically, Ola's amp is a signature version of the Thrasher.



Not according to Mike Fortin who designed all of the amps in question. The Thrasher is not the Natas.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...ZjCrpgvB5GamWYI7i0lVVhUV0FM35UwvyKPy-tp0r&s=1

Revamped website.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...ZjCrpgvB5GamWYI7i0lVVhUV0FM35UwvyKPy-tp0r&s=1
> 
> Revamped website.



FINALLY.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


> FINALLY.



I know. First update in a century


----------



## Justin_Blackened

my first amp was a rg 75 combo.

I was gonna get a mts module head, but decided not to when a Randall rep told me they were gonna can it. But i loved my randall and they are heavy as. So much gain.

Thoughs Diavlo heads look sick. the 1 and 5 watters should sell really well. lunch box amps rule.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

i want that rg13 pedal so bad.  if i can only just pre-order somewhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And here, we have a sage playing the Thrasher at Randall's NAMM booth.


----------



## dooredge

> Ola says, "The Thrasher is the equivalent of Fortin Natas. The Satan is another kind of beast. And with that I prefer to say a more evil and brutal beast
> 
> 
> 
> "


 
Randall Thrasher Head




> *Another post: "So I was looking up the difference between the Fortin Satan and Natas and found this post by Ola:*
> 
> "The differences between the Natas and Satan are a] Added Mid sweep control, an extra gain feel knob(adding more liquid gain) and some extra eq switches."


 


> Ola says, "Not only that, the transformers and choke are different(which makes a HUGE difference), the grind knob is behaving different, etc... It's built around the same circuitry but the Satan is how is like the perfect amp for me. The Natas wasn't!"


 
Randall Thrasher Head - Page 2





And for the FET/SS guys (see here):

http://www.randallamplifiers.com/rg-series/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Already posted about the SS stuff.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## sylcfh

Wonder how responsive the high and low gain controls are on the Thrasher...

Never seen that on a single channel before.


----------



## sell2792

Any word on anything >$1000?


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Oh gods... As if this year was not already crowded with good news in terms of gear!

I feel a huge GAS attack incoming.

Looking forward to Messe to take a look at the new Randall stuff and compare Satan and Thrasher.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is a good year for high-gain mini amps...

Randall Diavlo 1W, 5W, and 20W, Engl Powerball 20W, and the Laney Ironheart 15W Rackmount.


----------



## themike

Not going to lie - that Randall sounds fucking mean and balanced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fucking brutal. 

And the mini Diavlo is only $250. Fuck yeah!


----------



## nothingleft09

I'm definitely interested in the Diavlo series seeing as how I'm highly volume restricted where I live which is the reason I had to get rid of my Blackstar. The 20 watt or 5 watt would be perfect for me.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Nice to see Jason rippin it up for Randall. Love the dudes riffage.


----------



## peldikuneptun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fucking brutal.
> 
> And the mini Diavlo is only $250. Fuck yeah!





Randall

where are the demos

R a n d a l l


----------



## technomancer

Short clip of the Diavlo with killertone playing


----------



## themike

Damn it, I hate when brands make a comeback!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That Diavlo.
It will be mine.
Oh yes.
It will be mine.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

anyone know when this stuff will be available?


----------



## Justin_Blackened

i really wanna try the RD20H, I love my tubemeister. Would be good to see how the randall fairs against it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That Diavlo.
> It will be mine.
> Oh yes.
> It will be mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


>







Ola talking about the Satan. Apparently with the Fortin and Randall, he wanted an amp that already sounded "produced" so it didn't need much tweaking in post-production.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Yeah I just watched that too. Sounds good to me! 

At the moment I'm thinking, RG13 or a mini Diavlo... then when I get the chance to play a Thrasher / Satan (and when I get the money for one), maybe I will add to the herd..


----------



## sylcfh




----------



## HRC51

Mike Fortin sound at an affordable price = greatness


----------



## Insinfier

Randall Diavlo Series RD50C 50W 1x12 Tube Guitar Combo Amp | Musician&#39;s Friend

Stumbled onto this blemish RD50C Diavlo some time ago. 

Someone buy it and do a bunch of demos.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's a pre-Fortin one. They don't do metal very well.


----------



## Insinfier

That's a bit of a confusing mess. So Diavlo existed pre-Fortin?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah. The new ones are going to look a lot different.


----------



## technomancer

Call the store and check, all the stock was supposed to have been recalled and modded to the new specs and given new hang tags.


----------



## sylcfh

Anyone have any idea what the Diavlo speakers are like?

Wonder if it would be a better idea to get the cabs with the V30 option, which would make them easier to sell if I'm going to replace them.


----------



## technomancer

It would be awesome if they had announced availability and pricing on all of these 

Also curious to see what happens with Nuno and Lynch since their sig amps are apparently gone from the lineup at this point. Oh and waiting to see the Hammett Meathead and the Satan of course.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Speaking of that; you have to feel bad for Scott Ian. A month or two after his sig amp was announced, the MTS series was discontinued.


----------



## Chuck

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is a good year for high-gain mini amps...
> 
> Randall Diavlo 1W, 5W, and 20W, Engl Powerball 20W, and the Laney Ironheart 15W Rackmount.



Do we have any price points for any of those?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No price on the Diavlos, but the Engl Ironball (not Powerball, sorry) is rumored to be around $1000, the Ironheart 15W Rack is going to be around 550 Euros, and the Ironheart 15W head will be around 450 Euros.


----------



## Chuck

Awesome, thanks for the info man.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

any news on the rg13 pedal?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Misery Theory said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info man.



Actually, I just remembered that the guy in the video said the Diavlo 1W (or 5W, not sure) will street for $250.


----------



## peldikuneptun

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually, I just remembered that the guy in the video said the Diavlo 1W (or 5W, not sure) will street for $250.



if that's not a cause for Engl to re-evaluate their pricing on Ironball then I don't know what is


----------



## Randyrhoads123




----------



## ridner

the Thrasher sounds badass!


----------



## Wookieslayer




----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just got a reply from a Randall rep at Facebook. Street price of the RG13 pedal is USD249.

Not bad.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Should have ashed them for the rest of the prices. 

And that video just sounded absolutely brutal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some pics:

Diavlo 5 front






Diavlo 5 back





Diavlo 20





Diavlo 100









Diavlo combos





The almighty Thrasher


----------



## ridner

am anxious to try this new stuff out - especially the little Diavlo amps. I am really looking at a good, low wattage amp these days


----------



## redstone

It'd be awesome to have the preamp circuits filled with xicon components. At least as an option...

Raise your hand if you would upgrade your thrashers and low wattage diavlos circuits right after receiving them.


----------



## Insinfier

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some pics:
> 
> Diavlo 5 front



TSS?

For the right price, I'm interested. 

I'd like to collect the lunchbox amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A "Tone stack shift". It's supposed to be some kind of midrange control.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Mmm, these look cool. Reminds me of the style of my Titan's grill.

$249 for the RG13 and Diavlo mini heads=pretty damn good pricing.


----------



## Insinfier

When can we expect US releases?


----------



## Wookieslayer

ahhhh

http://youtu.be/Sl0ieWtV0NY


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HOLY CUNT NUGGETS!




> *Beyond stoked to announce one of several new additions to the Randall artist team..... Mr. Dino Cazares. Look for him and his new Thrasher rig on the road very soon with Fear Factory!*


----------



## Basti

I bet they're all lining up to get a piece of the Thrasher. Just look at Dino's satisfied grin right there.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

sshhhhh. he will still record with a line6.


----------



## Wookieslayer

holy shit. I'm sure COW is steaming! 



In all seriousness, this is pretty awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


> holy shit. I'm sure COW is steaming!



"You took my band? I take your brand!"


----------



## Allealex

Randyrhoads123 said:


>




Ola looks like a viking version of Jesus


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

I like this. 

Thrasher street price reportedly is $1600.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn. That's cheaper than the MTS series.

Mesa, you fucked.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Any RG vids?
Being a poor bastard not in a fulltime band. I'll stick to the amps under $1000


----------



## Andromalia

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No price on the Diavlos, but the Engl Ironball (not Powerball, sorry) is rumored to be around $1000, the Ironheart 15W Rack is going to be around 550 Euros, and the Ironheart 15W head will be around 450 Euros.



Ironheart rack is 489, 15W head is 392. For reference the 60w head is 625? 
Randalls and Engls not yet published. Since guy at NAMM said 250 street we can guess for 350ish in europe with distributor tax yadda yadda.


----------



## Insinfier

I got curious and asked on Randall on their Facebook. Street for the Randall RD5 head is expected to be $325 USD.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Insinfier said:


> I got curious and asked on Randall on their Facebook. Street for the Randall RD5 head is expected to be $325 USD.





I'm guessing this means the RD20 will retail for around $400, the RD45 will retail for $500, and the RD100 will be $700 - $800. 

And judging by the RG series, the RG pedal will be $250 (as said before), the RG1003 will be $300 - $350, the RG1503 will be $400 (same as before, I hope), and the RG3003 will be $500 - $550.

Pure speculation.


----------



## Insinfier

Oops, $350. Still fantastic.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I need a bigger/wider pedalboard. 






And an even bigger wallet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

More pics:

Mike Fortin all alone playing one of his amps.





Delaney the White being all excited.





Someone has something against Ola 





Dat Strandberg





Joe looks pissed. 





Guess who? 










Bulb's turn


----------



## Justin_Blackened

Im very excited about these amps. I hope the hype is real the mts modules were a cool And im sad it didn't work out. 

Problem is all the stores that stocked randalls moved on in my area. Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Wookieslayer

ROUND AND ROUND


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, fuck the V2, the Diavlo 45W will be mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

_CALLED IT! 

_The RD100 is going to be $799 street.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> _CALLED IT!
> 
> _The RD100 is going to be $799 street.


Deep fucking fuck,I purchased an amp 15 mins ago is this official?


EDIT: dat bitch plays hair metal too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's official. They replied to one of their videos of the RD100.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

Per Nilsson playing on the Thrasher!


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's official. They replied to one of their videos of the RD100.


the diavlo's gonna kick some serious EVH 5150 III mini's asses


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope so. 
Considering the 45W may be half the price of the 5150III, also.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

seems like Randall is positioning itself very aggressively ...
Hope their tactic will work out and they will cause some movement


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope so.
> Considering the 45W may be half the price of the 5150III, also.


great,all those "NAD:evh 5150III mini" wereannoying me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fred going crazy with the Diavlo 5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The RG13 pedal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup, it can handle 8 strings.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

edit: ^^ninja'd while my page wasn't refreshed


----------



## Wookieslayer

These clips are giving me really bad GAS. the RD5h... Per Nillson's Perfection... that 8 string Soul Burn riffage 






HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, *fuck the V2*


----------



## Justin_Blackened

Will be interesting to see how the 20watt diavlo vs the 45watt sound since they different tubes.


----------



## HighGain510

Randall is really stepping up their game for 2013!  They've always had some cool stuff but it seems like this year they're bringing a LOT of nice models to the market and the prices on these new pieces are pretty awesome! I'm hoping I can find a Randall dealer nearby who will be stocking a good deal of these amps so I can check them out as I didn't get to stop by their booth at NAMM.


----------



## sylcfh

Read the manual for the RG13. Looks like it says you can't use the boost and the loop at the same time...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

sylcfh said:


> Read the manual for the RG13. Looks like it says you can't use the boost and the loop at the same time...



you can. if you have pedals in the efx loop of the rg13, you can set it up as loop mix only at unity gain (no volume boost when engaged) or boost the signal of the pedals mixed with your rg13 when you engage the loop/boost switch.

if you have a tuner in your loop, it goes into mute mode when you engage the loop/boost switch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fuck the DAR FBM, just get the Thrasher.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck the DAR FBM, just get the Thrasher.



sheesh I was about posting this vid! damn,that bitch screams as a wild animal in cage


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Holy sheeit, the RG3003 is only $400!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Wookieslayer

No way... He probably meant the 1503.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


> No way... He probably meant the 1503.



PI was thinking that, but I'm really hoping they lowered the price.

If so, this'll be the first thing I'll order.


----------



## Wookieslayer

300w 3 channel SS amp with built in noise gate for $399 is crazy good. I'm guessing it will be at least 500...

I mean if the 3003 is 400, then what will the RG1003H be? lol


----------



## Mark_McQ

That video is the most press the RG's got from NAMM. Everyone else has ignored them, and even Joe from Randall only gave them 2 sentences when the Tone King was at the booth. It's annoying. The new valve stuff looks great, but all I want to hear is the RG's. Almost bought the 1503 recently untill I saw the 1003 announcement.

The demo for the RG pedal sounded great. Probably the best example out there for now. The few 1503 vids on Youtube are all recorded via potato and sound like shit.


----------



## Zado




----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Mark_McQ said:


> That video is the most press the RG's got from NAMM. Everyone else has ignored them, and even Joe from Randall only gave them 2 sentences when the Tone King was at the booth. It's annoying. The new valve stuff looks great, but all I want to hear is the RG's. Almost bought the 1503 recently untill I saw the 1003 announcement.
> 
> The demo for the RG pedal sounded great. Probably the best example out there for now. The few 1503 vids on Youtube are all recorded via potato and sound like shit.


seriously, The Thrasher sounds badass, but as a hobby guitarist maybe playing in a band around town. There's no way im throwing down $1600+ for an amp when the RG will do the exact same job while still sounding damn good.
Gotta figure that most players are the same way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gearhounds seriously needs to stock these now. 

Also, according to the video above, one of the Diavlo heads will be $500. Was he talking about the RD20 or RD45?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

FUCK.
I want a Thrasher so bad.


----------



## Desolate1

Does anyone know when the Thrasher is hitting the store's? Has anyone seen the pricing on the Thrasher cab's? Can you run different pairs of power tubes in the Thrasher like you can on the NATAS? Can't wait to pick one of these up.

Thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They only said "in a few months"
No clue on cab pricing. No one has any of these new Randall amps on preorder.
Idunno.


----------



## Zeoj67

Desolate1 said:


> Does anyone know when the Thrasher is hitting the store's? Has anyone seen the pricing on the Thrasher cab's? Can you run different pairs of power tubes in the Thrasher like you can on the NATAS? Can't wait to pick one of these up.
> 
> Thanks



yes you can run different tubes in the Thrasher . Bias pots and Bias adj are on the back panel . You wont have to take the chassis out of the head box to adj the bias .

Z


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm hoping the Diavlo has the bias points like the Thrasher and previous amps. If they can do that with the RT, they can do it with the Diavlo.

EDIT: Yup.



Mike Fortin said:


> The RD50 is cathode biased, no bias pot in it. The new ones to be released are Class AB and have dual&#65279; bias pots accessible from the top chassis.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Any videos of the Diavlo getting brutal? It's all either shredding or 80's rock. Makes me wonder about its tonal characteristics.


----------



## peldikuneptun

7stringDemon said:


> Any videos of the Diavlo getting brutal? It's all either shredding or 80's rock. Makes me wonder about its tonal characteristics.



yea, the first part of the typical demo video is talking about the specs and the second part is n00dling. g'dammit, I wanna hear the crunch, the grind and the oomph, not generic random speedy scale playing and sweep picking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Someone on Youtube has a video of the RD50 with the Fortin tweak. Too lazy to search it. I also think I posted it earlier in the thread.


----------



## peldikuneptun

lemme get that for you.


----------



## sylcfh

*DEAL ALERT!*

Diavlo v1 1x12 for only $99!


Randall Diavlo Series RD112 50W 1x12 Guitar Speaker Cabinet | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Desolate1

Sylcfh where did you find the manual for the rg-13? Did you see the manual for the Thrasher? If so could you post a link to it.

Thanks


----------



## sylcfh

It was from their parent company US Music Corp.

All I can find on the Thrasher...

Thrasher Series Amps | Amplifiers


----------



## Desolate1

Thanks man. I was just trying to find out if the loop is foot switchable or not. It almost appears like it is put nothing in the literature says that it is. For as much hype and buzz Randall's new products are getting they are not doing a great job of getting info out on the stuff.


----------



## sylcfh

The Thrasher comes with a two button footswitch.


Not sure if it's this switch:


----------



## Desolate1

In the literature that I have seen so far it states that the foot switch selects the channel and activates the boost mode. Yet there is a light on the front panel for the loop which would lead me to believe that it is switchable. I don't know how they could do this with just a two button switch.


----------



## sylcfh

If the amp has the switiching capability, the only thing needed is a new footswitch. 

Randall makes several.


----------



## Dakotaspex

Buying a 5 watt Diavlo with my tax return check. It is decided.


----------



## Desolate1

Just blew up the picture of the rear panel of the Thrasher and it does indeed have a jack for a switch for the loop.


----------



## Basti

sylcfh said:


> The Thrasher comes with a two button footswitch.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's this switch:



Don't think so, it should have an LED


----------



## sylcfh

Basti said:


> Don't think so, it should have an LED





Perhaps that was an RH series footswitch.


----------



## kaaka

This could be the most awesome metal amp release this year. I really hope for them to come to the stores soon!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Holy fuck



> "but we are taking that Thrasher and putting it into a pedal"




he also talks about the Kirk Hammet Meathead sig


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Whoa!
INTERESTED!! Randall is doing a killer job with getting us gear nerds excited


----------



## Desolate1

He also mentioned that they will be building a RG-13 like pedal of the Thrasher. I am super interested in what else they will be releasing this year. Still pretty sure I will be picking up a Thrasher and matching 2X12 when they come out but I will wait until after MusikMesse to see what else they have up their sleeve.


----------



## Mark_McQ

They should also throw the RG13 into a 1u shell and make a rack pre-amp.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Damn son


----------



## xCaptainx

Everything is sounding so good. Seriously considering picking up an RG13 for my upcoming U.S tour. Would be a perfect tour rig.


----------



## Enter Paradox

Used to be a total Mesa slave . Then the 5150 came . My faith is shaken once more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Now if websites can start posting the prices.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Ayee


----------



## sylcfh




----------



## sylcfh




----------



## sylcfh

Torpedo Cab sim + Randall Satan:


----------



## Desolate1

According to the Randall FB page they are going to start taking orders for the Thrasher in March for delivery in May and taking orders for the Satan in April for delivery in June.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn. One more month. Hoping the Gearhounds page is updated then with all the new stuff.

Also, according close to Randall on TGP, the Randall Meathead will be called the "667". 

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - ASG Hybris or Randall Thrasher?


Also, I wonder if they'll release a MiA budget amp based on the Fortin Bones. 
http://www.rig-talk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1520103#p1520103


----------



## Wookieslayer

ahhhhhhhhhh so much GAS it almost hurts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> According to the Randall FB page they are going to start taking orders for the Thrasher in March for delivery in May and taking orders for the Satan in April for delivery in June.



What about the Diavlos and RGs? Same time as the Thrasher?


----------



## Desolate1

They did not mention the release schedule for these. I would assume that they would be on the same schedule as the Thrasher since they where launched at the same time.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Cant wait for these amps. Just gotta try'em out.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Whoa. I was very surprised to find and try this locally:







It was priced 20,000 Pesos---roughly USD500. It was plugged with the RG 4x12 cabinet which had no pricing yet since it just arrived. 

To tell you frankly, it sounds huge and the eq knobs respond really well. I tried it with my Jackson with Invaders on. Compared to a Randall Warhead I tried in the states and an old Ampeg VH140C, this could go head to head with those in terms of brutality. The bass boost is specially amusing at louder volumes. 

CH1 is a very thinny solid state clean where you can brighten more by engaging the bright switch on. Channel 2 is Marshall Valvestate crunch territory with a little bit more gain. Channel 3, well, I manage to get a Drag The Waters kind of rhythm sound from it in 2mins. 

Throw in an MXR 6 Band in there, and you are set. 

Around here, that is pretty cheap for a 150W solid state head. I think I'd wait for the 300w version and the RG13 before making any purchase. This head would probably sound better with Celestion V30s or something better than the stock RG speakers. 

(I used to own an Ibanez TBX150H. The Ibanez is a 2. This one is an 8.)

BTW, they have a Diavlo in there too. It's a 1x12 combo. Sounds like an Orange Tiny Terror. Haven't had much time with it though.

It's really weird that it's available here this quick. In a third world country, nonetheless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, those were available for about a year now. But nice you can get a hold of it.

Also, a gallery of the Randall RG series.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151320602074639.463070.16477494638&type=1


These will probably be the stock photos you'll see on sites like Guitar Center or Musiciansfriend.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

yeah i know. i just felt so surprised some retailer brought them in especially the diavlo. back here, it's all line6 and fender stuff. 

retailer told me the rg13 will be here march 15. my tax return will be gone before i know it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

pretty sick, thanks for the review


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Yep i will have the new RG amp o yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumping. 

Ola Englund is going to do a demo of the Thrasher and Lasse Lammert is going to demo the RG1503.









Ola Englund said:


> The owner of the box I got delivered yesterday obviously forgot to empty it before sending it, cause this fell out...  with Mike Fortin.










Lasse Lammert said:


> The other day I asked Mr. Mike Fortin if the 1503 was any good...
> he could have said something like "well, for the money it's alright..." but he didn't, he said "....it kills".
> So I had Randall Amplifiers send me one...obviously
> It arrived today, and damn, I love that smooth black tolex...looks sick.
> Of course that doesn't help if the amp sounds shite....but it doesn't, it really does slay (and not only for the price), it's a great amp!
> I know, now you want some clips, but you'll have to be patient, I have to finish some mixes for some cool bands first, but CLIPS WILL COME....  with Scott Hull, Lasse Lammert, Mike Fortin and Paul De Maio.


----------



## likegluelikecrew

Sounds great in Lasse's video, the new Randall stuff is really impressing me


----------



## xCaptainx

Desolate1 said:


> He also mentioned that they will be building a RG-13 like pedal of the Thrasher.



I've seen prototype build pictures of it. Hopefully picking one up in march to use at New England Metalfest (if they are ready by then)


----------



## Curt

Really hoping to try the thrasher, satan, diavlo 100, and RG1503.


This is the first time randall has excited me since the V2/T2.


----------



## Baco

Ola already posted the Thrasher demo:



With a rather familiar guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Until someone demos the RD45 or RD100, my next real amp will be the RG3003.


----------



## Curt

if the thrasher is in the 1000-1500 range or so, it will be mine, eventually. Thing sounds crazy tight.


----------



## Nemonic

The RG 1503 is avaliable from one of the shops in my country. Its price is wonderful, and I do not see a reason to buy RG 13, which I have been told is going to cost about 50$ less than the head. 
Can I safely use it without the cabinet? I like the idea of taking just the head, using the DI output, and using cabinet if someone lends me his.
Also, what about the quality of that DI?


----------



## Desolate1

Curt said:


> if the thrasher is in the 1000-1500 range or so, it will be mine, eventually. Thing sounds crazy tight.




Street price for the Thrasher is supposed to be $1600. For the price it seems like one sick head.


----------



## Desolate1

xCaptainx said:


> I've seen prototype build pictures of it. Hopefully picking one up in march to use at New England Metalfest (if they are ready by then)



Please share the photos of the proto if you can.


----------



## xCaptainx

Unfortunately I can't. They should be available by April however.


----------



## Zeoj67

I want to see a good demo of the newer diavlo now ... Weve seen lasses clip which is prob the best one . I want to see a demo like what Ola did for the thrasher . The namm vids are ok but we need a real demo . Im deciding on which one , $$ making a difference . Id love to see how the diavlo handles the lower tunings, seven & eight strings . Mr. Fortin did amazing work with the gain structure for the trasher. Nows its time to see what the diavlo does .

Z


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Does anyone know of ANY website thats stocking these yet?


----------



## Desolate1

No I would have thought that they would have the price list out by now and them available for pre-order. I did find a RD-50 modified by Fortin available locally that I may have to go and check out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think a member here is a Randall insider. I demand answers.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Wookieslayer

Lol, there are some RG 212 and 412 cabinets on Ebay on some midwest store. Other than that, I don't see anything listed, not even Gearhounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randall RG80 2 Channel 80W High Gain FET Solid State 1x12 Combo Amp | eBay
Randall RG212
Randall RG412

Seems to be the only Randall dealer carrying them, at the moment. May contact them to get some prices and some availability.

And it's good to see the RG80 combo is priced really well. The RX30 was the same price but was only 30 watts and sounded like shit. 

EDIT: Someone else is stocking the new Randall stuff.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Randall-RG2...610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338073d7ba


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Actually got a reply:



> Hi,
> 
> Randall is telling me on the RG1503 & RG3003 - 30 - 60 days.
> Diavlos & Thrasher - 60 - 90 days.
> 
> You can call and place a pre-order.
> Toll Free - 1-866-739-4383
> 
> Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Desolate1

Do they have a price list for this stuff yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> Do they have a price list for this stuff yet?



Nah. You can contact them if you want to see if they comply. 

[email protected]


----------



## Wookieslayer

That RG212 cab looks pretty nice. I wonder if those speakers are shitty Rocket 50s or the same speakers they had in their Diavlo cabs that were "specially designed" lol.

I was tempted to buy one of the Diavlo 112 cabs when they were $99 few weeks back but I think I have enough cabs for the moment.. xD


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randall RG412 200 Watt 4 12" Guitar Cabinet | eBay
Randall RG80 80 Watt 12" Guitar Combo Amp | eBay

Looks like the RG amps are slowly coming in to dealers now.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I was browsing Randall's FB and found some prices for the RG series:



> Shipments should start arriving in April. US MAP Pricing is: RG3003H - $599, RG1503H - $499, RG1003H - $399. We are aiming for international pricing to be fairly in line with US.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn, they bumped up the price of the 1503.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Yeah that is a bummer, but if it were me... I'd want the 300w anyway LOL.

I'm curious as to what the pricing is for the Diavlo 5 and 20w. I'm assuming the 1w is the one at $249. The fact that it can be used w/o a load makes it even sweeter.


edit: btw your avatar reminds me of someone I knew from high school


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it's not as high as the Diavlo, but depending on how good it is, I may get the 3003. The headroom and built-in noise gate is a plus. Otherwise, I'd spend the extra $200 on the Diavlo 100W. Dunno yet. I don't even have the cash. 

I got my avatar from this.


----------



## Wookieslayer

hahahahaha this thread just got even better. 



On the topic note, I wonder if Randall will later look into rackmount power amps... maybe to be used with the RG13 and Thrasher pedals? I know that they announced members from Chthonic as new Randall artists, and mentioned bass gear so, anything is possible I guess (hope)!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Would be nice. Some Fortin-designed tube power amps and some Mosfet power amps like the Matrixes. 

And I said this before, but I wonder if Randall would release a budget, stripped down version of the Thrasher that would be based on the Fortin Bones.


----------



## drinkinsum

I want a Diavlo 20W or 45W now!!!


----------



## FooBAR

Yo_Wattup said:


> This gets me wet. Can't wait.




Time to put my pants in the laundry...AGAIN!


----------



## Caveman

I'm patiently waiting to score the thrasher, rd5 mini stack, and rg13. *not so patiently* but at least I have my krashburn custom to distract me till then. This will be a good year.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Would be nice. Some Fortin-designed tube power amps and some Mosfet power amps like the Matrixes.
> 
> And I said this before, but I wonder if Randall would release a budget, stripped down version of the Thrasher that would be based on the Fortin Bones.




That would be sick indeed, though I imagine it depends on how these first amps sell.





Sounds so good here


----------



## Caveman

what sucks is I bought a rg8040. and It is a terrible sounding amp. I wish i could trade it in for the new Rg80


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I said this before, but I wonder if Randall would release a budget, stripped down version of the Thrasher that would be based on the Fortin Bones.



Not going to happen as 
1) the Thrasher is already not that expensive at ~$1500
2) the Bones is a completely different amp and Randall didn't license the Bones design

That said a 20w or 50w Thrasher would be awesome


----------



## Wookieslayer

If not that, the Thrasher pedal!

They don't really need the Bones amp with Satan and the whole line up.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I wonder how the RG13 will sound through the Rocktron V300? 
So ready to get that sweet little guy!

also, the Thrasher pedal, will it have tubes?


----------



## xCaptainx

Krigloch the Furious said:


> also, the Thrasher pedal, will it have tubes?



 Yes


----------



## Desolate1

Do you know if the Thrasher pedal will be released at Messe?


----------



## xCaptainx

I would presume so, based on availability dates I've been told (I'm looking to buy one for an early April U.S Tour)


----------



## Wookieslayer

xCaptainx said:


> I would presume so, based on availability dates I've been told (I'm looking to buy one for an early April U.S Tour)



Damn, bad ass. What power amp you going to use with it it?


----------



## xCaptainx

whatever backline we have for the U.S tour and New England metalfest. Presumably 5150s. Though I'm quite keen to try the XLR/D.I out and see if I can get a decent tone with that (I'll have my in ear monitors and IEM system with me, it's basically what I currently do at home with my HD500/L3M)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the Thrasher pedal is under $800, I may consider it instead. Forgot about it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

LOL $800 for a pedal... If it's under $350 I would prob nab it and (maybe later an ISP Stealth power amp)... or just fuck with it for DI'ing and use with one of my current amps.


That's awesome that you will get to use one xCaptainx. Keep us updated with when your band rolls through the states


----------



## lust of decay

wtf... what is this SATAN thingy? is it a pedal, rack amp or a full amp? this tone is absolutely brutal. i want now!!!!!! i would pimp out my own mother for this. give more info please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lust of decay

i want now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Randall Satan - 6irth 6rind 6ain demonstration - YouTube


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Recent update. Maybe they'll finally start shipping soon?



> Hey guys. Joe and Mike did a complete quality assessment of the first big shipment of RG13 pedals and everything came out great. This awesome little pedal/rig is ready to go. More demos coming soon... &#8212; with Mike Fortin, Jason Frankhouser, Paul De Maio and Joe Delaney.


----------



## Chrisjd

I won't be buying an amp named "satan". While most metal players won't care, I don't think that was a particular smart marketing move.


----------



## Baco

Chrisjd said:


> I won't be buying an amp named "satan". While most metal players won't care, I don't think that was a particular smart marketing move.



If I'm not mistaken, the amp will have another name


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chrisjd said:


> While most metal players won't care.



If this is true, then they did their job. The Satan is aimed at metal players.


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this is true, then they did their job. The Satan is aimed at metal players.



It's a cheesy name for an amp or "metal amp".

Randall messed up with that move.

Also it could hurt sales


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

drinkinsum said:


> It's a cheesy name for an amp or "metal amp".



Tiny Terror, Invader, Savage, Vengeance, and Armageddon are pretty cheesy names for an amp, yet those sold really well.


----------



## Sepultorture

the original amp made by Mike Fortin was SATAN, backwards, the NATAS was and still is a pretty sweet and versatile amp


----------



## lust of decay

drinkinsum said:


> It's a cheesy name for an amp or "metal amp".
> 
> Randall messed up with that move.
> 
> Also it could hurt sales




or... SATAN, your dark lord and creator will hurt you for publicly critizing his gracious name. watch your blasphemous mouth, tread lightly and... choose your battles wisely.

ignorant human...


----------



## lust of decay

and.... HAIL SATAN!


----------



## Chrisjd

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this is true, then they did their job. The Satan is aimed at metal players.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Tiny Terror, Invader, Savage, Vengeance, and Armageddon are pretty cheesy names for an amp, yet those sold really well.



That's fine if you or Randall thinks so, but I have a relationship with God, and I refuse to purchase an amp named "Satan" no matter how amazing it may be. I am also a huge metalhead(when it comes to playing music, not so much the lifestyle.) Laugh all you want.


----------



## xCaptainx

The 'Satan' is the Ola Signature. The Thrasher is extremely similar and has the same two stage gain control. If you picked up the Thrasher, you'd get very similar tones to the Satan. 

(I feel you bro, I play for Saving Grace, christian metalcore band on Facedown Records, I can't exactly take a Randall Satan on our u.s headline tour next month haha, would get a lot of odd looks and some serious questions)


----------



## Chrisjd

xCaptainx said:


> The 'Satan' is the Ola Signature. The Thrasher is extremely similar and has the same two stage gain control. If you picked up the Thrasher, you'd get very similar tones to the Satan.
> 
> (I feel you bro, I play for Saving Grace, christian metalcore band on Facedown Records, I can't exactly take a Randall Satan on our u.s headline tour next month haha, would get a lot of odd looks and some serious questions)



Glad someone can understand. I just wouldn't feel right buying it. I'll have to look at the thrasher. I do love Ola's tones.

congrats on getting to go on tour. I don't know if my band will ever tour(a few of us have kids and good jobs) but I am sure it's an awesome experience.


----------



## Sepultorture

LOL, should have just kept it NATAS instead


----------



## Orren

Personally I'm most interested in the Diavlo (in itself a sort of "devilish" name, no?) and not the Satan.

But depending on the faceplate design, keep in mind that if you really love it, you could probably tape over the name or do some such reversible cosmetic alteration so that your crowd wouldn't wonder if you'd gone to the dark side. 

Orren


----------



## Spinedriver

So Randall is going to put out a "Thrasher" pedal in *addition* to the RG13 ?


----------



## lust of decay

Chrisjd said:


> That's fine if you or Randall thinks so, but I have a relationship with God, and I refuse to purchase an amp named "Satan" no matter how amazing it may be. I am also a huge metalhead(when it comes to playing music, not so much the lifestyle.) Laugh all you want.




HUMAN: you reek of fail on every level known in this realm. nobody gives a fuck about that NEO-PAGAN-DEMI-GOD you worship! you speak blasphemy. respect your lord SATAN... all knowing omni-present GOD. may he smite you and cast legions of dark entities on your soul. 

ut tenebris dominus satanam dampnes anima vestra pro aeternitate! SALVE Satana!!


----------



## EOT

lust of decay said:


> HUMAN: you reek of fail on every level known in this realm. nobody gives a fuck about that NEO-PAGAN-DEMI-GOD you worship! you speak blasphemy. respect your lord SATAN... all knowing omni-present GOD. may he smite you and cast legions of dark entities on your soul.
> 
> ut tenebris dominus satanam dampnes anima vestra pro aeternitate! SALVE Satana!!



You might be taking it a little far there, no?


----------



## technomancer

Yeah seriously that's enough of the crap already, this isn't off topic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Sorry.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Enough of the teasin, lets start the pleasin...

When are deez biatches shippin (Thrasher)?


----------



## Mark_McQ

Sixirth, Sixrind and sixain.......


----------



## Wookieslayer

I wonder how many black metal bands will want to use the Satan because of the name


----------



## technomancer

Last time I'm saying that's enough, next person that doesn't get it is getting some time off


----------



## Wookieslayer

Now I'm really wishing I had a few extra bucks... from Randall rep, Paul De Maio's FB:



> Hey guys. I have a batch of the new Randall RD5 heads that have very minor cosmetic flaws and we need to clear them out. Available to all Randall artists and friends. 5 watts...all tube. $200 each (usd) includes shipping in North America. North America shipping only for now. PM or email me if interested. Thx.
> 
> Single Channel all tube5 watt (12AX7/6V6)
> head with Gain, Tone, Master Volume, 3 way ToneStackShift for midrange contour with Class A Discrete instrument level FX loop and Speaker emulated XLR direct output with Dummy load for Silent operation and ground lift.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Crazy cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For fuck's sake, there's a Diavlo pedal, too!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Are you sure bro? That would be pretty insane! I think the ad just says pedals, amps, and cabs as a general line


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

True, but if there is a Diavlo pedal, that would be amazing.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Considering any of the mini Diavlos can be run w/o a load as an external preamp I don't see why they would add more R&D to develop a pedal that could take away sales from the other other pedals or the amps themselves. It's amazing that they're offering any pedals at all... and I'm going out on a limb here saying the Thrasher pedal would be the best of them 

B/w these pedals and the AMT series, I'm having a serious GAS attack. I expect to be purchasing something within the next month, my bday is in a few weeks too so...


----------



## Spinedriver

It looks like Fortin is also designing a new Randall amp for Scott Ian since the module system has been nixed.

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - ANTHRAX Guitarist Talks SOUNDWAVE, 'Metal Alliance', Spoken-Word Tour And RANDALL Signature Amp

THIS could be pretty interesting as well. Looks like it could be a very successful year for them if everything is as good as everyone hopes.


----------



## Desolate1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For fuck's sake, there's a Diavlo pedal, too!


This is what I took it as.


----------



## Desolate1

Quick update from Scott Ian, who is currently testing a Randall prototype. 

"Today I am checking out the prototype/base for my new Randall signature amp designed by Mike Fortin. It's sounding sick. It's going to be all new, totally d...ifferent direction but powerful as hell, like Bruce Lee's fist to your ribcage.

"I heard Kirk's [Hammett, METALLICA] new Randall heads in Australia. His tone is great and he told me he's never been happier with his guitar sound. His new amps are coming soon as well. "... 

Watch for more Scott related news soon...See More


----------



## Spinedriver

Wookieslayer said:


> Considering any of the mini Diavlos can be run w/o a load as an external preamp I don't see why they would add more R&D to develop a pedal that could take away sales from the other other pedals or the amps themselves. It's amazing that they're offering any pedals at all... and I'm going out on a limb here saying the Thrasher pedal would be the best of them
> 
> B/w these pedals and the AMT series, I'm having a serious GAS attack. I expect to be purchasing something within the next month, my bday is in a few weeks too so...




The thing with the Diavlo the mini-heads is that they only have gain/tone/vol controls whereas a pedal version could have identical controls as the full head version.


----------



## drinkinsum

Will any of the Diavlo's have a headphone jack like the Ironball?

How versatile you think these will be?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

ive been very behind on the amp curve...i was almost heart set on an egnater because randall was slackin an expensive....but now my love for them has been restored ...deffinatly buying the diavlo 45 when available


----------



## Metalman X

Wookieslayer said:


> Now I'm really wishing I had a few extra bucks... from Randall rep, Paul De Maio's FB:



I just dropped $200 for the T2 combo, and another $80 for small multi-fx board... my savings account hates that you shared this


----------



## sylcfh

I think they were just referring to the RG pedal and maybe a Thrasher...


----------



## drinkinsum

Just pre-ordered the 20W  Got a vader cab now might order up the randall rd212-2 with v30 to replace it.


----------



## Wookieslayer

drinkinsum said:


> Just pre-ordered the 20W  Got a vader cab now might order up the randall rd212-2 with v30 to replace it.




Nice! Where did you order it from?


----------



## drinkinsum

Wookieslayer said:


> Nice! Where did you order it from?



local shop


----------



## Wookieslayer

drinkinsum said:


> local shop




cool man, can you say what the price was?


----------



## drinkinsum

Wookieslayer said:


> cool man, can you say what the price was?



$499 

couple months out


----------



## JeffHenneman

Desolate1 said:


> Quick update from Scott Ian, who is currently testing a Randall prototype.
> 
> "Today I am checking out the prototype/base for my new Randall signature amp designed by Mike Fortin. It's sounding sick. It's going to be all new, totally d...ifferent direction but powerful as hell, like Bruce Lee's fist to your ribcage.
> 
> "I heard Kirk's [Hammett, METALLICA] new Randall heads in Australia. His tone is great and he told me he's never been happier with his guitar sound. His new amps are coming soon as well. "...
> 
> Watch for more Scott related news soon...See More



That's great they are giving him a new sig amp, he has sported the randall flag for many years


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Fuck me, I thought that this was in my recent subscriptions.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

Any new news?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kornfann1024 said:


> Any new news?



Yup.



> Tyler, the Thrasher will start to ship early summer. Pricing will be confirmed soon.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Arrggghhh! Last I heard on the Thrasher was May... I hope "early summer = May". I hate how many companies show new gear at NAMM... And then 2 years later it finally shows up at your dealer. I've usually switched amps 2-3 times by then.


----------



## xCaptainx

Surely you know what NAMM actually stands for, right?

*N*ot *A*vailable, *M*aybe *M*ay


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

gives me time to save money...just when i thought i wanted an egnater


----------



## WarMachine

xCaptainx said:


> Surely you know what NAMM actually stands for, right?
> 
> *N*ot *A*vailable, *M*aybe *M*ay


Haha, i thought it was *N*ever *A*vailable, *M*onth of *M*ay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm just gonna give up my lurking on eBay and Gearhounds and wait until after Musik Messe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GOOD NEWS!

The RG13 pedal is now available to buy from an eBay store.


As well as the new RG1503 head, which still seems to be $399. 

And the RG1503 combo, which is $500


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *I'm just gonna give up my lurking* on eBay and Gearhounds and wait until after Musik Messe.




hahahahhahaha! 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> The RG13 pedal is now available to buy from an eBay store.
> 
> 
> As well as the new RG1503 head, which still seems to be $399.
> 
> And the RG1503 combo, which is $500





Awesome  

Also I was reading on FB, the RD45 is $599 and from the previous page of this thread, the RD20 is $499. Since the RD1 is $249, I'm guessing the RD5 will be $350? 



FWIW, if anyone is on the fence about the RG1503, gearhounds still has it for $399 and they usually have a 15% coupon on top of that, but I dunno how soon it would arrive


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, a friend pointed it out to me, so I was like "Oh shit, sweet!"


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

It has begun! /Shang Tsung


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> 
> The RG13 pedal is now available to buy from an eBay store.
> 
> 
> As well as the new RG1503 head, which still seems to be $399.
> 
> And the RG1503 combo, which is $500



Now find me Thrasher head and matching 4X12 cab... Now!!!!!


----------



## Desolate1

I'll make it easier on you, all you have to find for me is a Thrasher head. It still seems like they are on track to make the schedule they posted earlier of FB. They said that the Thrasher would ship at the end of March so that would mean that they should hit in the May-June time frame. They have the user manuals for everything except the Thrasher up on there website. What I don't understand is why Musicians Friend and Guitar Center don't have anything up on their websites for any of the new Randall stuff. It would be a real shame if they came out all this new stuff and they do not have a disty. network for anyone to purchase them.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Desolate1 said:


> I'll make it easier on you, all you have to find for me is a Thrasher head. It still seems like they are on track to make the schedule they posted earlier of FB. They said that the Thrasher would ship at the end of March so that would mean that they should hit in the May-June time frame. They have the user manuals for everything except the Thrasher up on there website. What I don't understand is why Musicians Friend and Guitar Center don't have anything up on their websites for any of the new Randall stuff. It would be a real shame if they came out all this new stuff and they do not have a disty. network for anyone to purchase them.



This would suck schweety ballz, as I don't want to deal with buying a new halfstack from Ma & Pa Music and Grocery in Iowa.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

NEEEED THE D20 NAOOOW


----------



## Desolate1




----------



## Desolate1

Looks like the RD series is available. They have some new videos of the RD5 up on their FB page. From the little clips that they have up it sounds pretty good. The only thing is both clips are single note lead clips so it is hard to tell how tight and mean this amp with be for metal riffs. Still seems like they are not available from many stores. They are supposedly available from gearhounds now but are not up on their website yet. They did mention that they will be available from some of the larger retailers shortly. I am presuming that this would mean Musicians Friend and Guitar Center. I can't wait to see what else they will come out with in a few weeks at Messe.


----------



## drinkinsum

Kornfann1024 said:


> NEEEED THE D20 NAOOOW



I'm debating on a 20W and 45W for home. What do you guys think? 

Hopefully these are pretty versatile and I can sell my JCA


----------



## drinkinsum

Chrisjd said:


> That's fine if you or Randall thinks so, but I have a relationship with God, and I refuse to purchase an amp named "Satan" no matter how amazing it may be. I am also a huge metalhead(when it comes to playing music, not so much the lifestyle.) Laugh all you want.



This and how many other people out there plus all the parents that buy their young kids shit. Bad move by Randall if they want to target the low $ marketplace. Also think about how many stores most likely won't carry it cause of the name.

If your a business why hurt sales over a stupid name? Does the name change your tone or make it more brooooootal!?!?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The "Satan" isn't a low-priced head. It's most likely going to be in the $1800 area.


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The "Satan" isn't a low-priced head. It's most likely going to be in the $1800 area.




The 1W 5W 20W 45W is not low priced?

Anyways who cares when are these bastards shipping!?!?!?!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Diavlo isn't really... that offensive of a name. Like I said, if companies can get away with names like Armageddon, Savage, and Invader, Randall has no problem.


----------



## Wookieslayer

the amp also says RD1, RD5, etc on the front foremost.


----------



## Desolate1

drinkinsum said:


> The 1W 5W 20W 45W is not low priced?
> 
> Anyways who cares when are these bastards shipping!?!?!?!?



According to there FB page they are shipping. If you want to check I would call Gearhounds. I may call them inquire on a Thrasher.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll email them right now. 

EDIT: Done. And now we wait.


----------



## InfinityCollision

drinkinsum said:


> Does the name change your tone or make it more brooooootal!?!?!



Yes 

Definitely keeping an eye on the Satan, I've got some ideas for rig upgrades and it looks perfect for dialing in just the right kind of gain.


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll email them right now.
> 
> EDIT: Done. And now we wait.




I emailed them as well.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

drinkinsum said:


> I emailed them as well.



Ironically enough I emailed Randall yesterday.

I needs me a Thrasher. Now!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X

if people love the tone and have that big of an issue with the name...black paint or electrical tape will rid you of that


----------



## Desolate1




----------



## Zeoj67

The RD5 .... impressive!!!

http://youtu.be/GJmOetNAEuA


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Zeoj67

thats a great Fortin tone right there .. I remeber when Fortin first came out .. the tone from this lil RD5 is something I remember at the first Fortin Fest out on LI in NY ... very clear and Articulate even under tons of Gain !!


----------



## Loomer

Ok, so this was just posted: 
After The Burial & Randall Amplifiers | Facebook

Discuss.


----------



## EOT

Loomer said:


> Ok, so this was just posted:
> After The Burial & Randall Amplifiers | Facebook
> 
> Discuss.



Well wasn't "In dreams" re amped with a NATAS?


----------



## Loomer

EOT said:


> Well wasn't "In dreams" re amped with a NATAS?



NO idea. Whatsoever. Don't follow the band. But seeing as they apparently use AxeFX's it would be pretty nice with an affordable rackmount poweramp of some sort.


----------



## EOT

Loomer said:


> NO idea. Whatsoever. Don't follow the band. But seeing as they apparently use AxeFX's it would be pretty nice with an affordable rackmount poweramp of some sort.



I don't really follow them either. But I remember reading about it somewhere... Rigtalk I think. I believe Jocke Skog was involved. I'll have to google it later.


----------



## xCaptainx

Yup In Dreams was the Natas and the 'chaosphere' 4x12. Logical that they would work with Randal/Fortin.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, signature amps for Ola Englund, Chthonic, and ATB... Not bad.


----------



## damico529

Randall Diavlo Series RD50H 50 Watt Guitar Amplifier Amp Head first website ive seen with the new diavlos in stock.


EDIT: and thrasher http://www.instrumentalley.com/Randall-RM100M-100-Watt-Tube-Amplifier-Amp-Head-0-p/usm-thrasher.htm not in stock but the price is at $1200.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay... Holy shit...

The Thrasher is only $1200? 

Also:

http://www.instrumentalley.com/Randall-RG300H-RG-Series-300-Watt-Amp-Head-p/rg300h.htm

Only $500. Fuck yeeaah.


----------



## technomancer

RD5 vid from one of the guys over on Rig-Talk


----------



## drinkinsum

technomancer said:


> RD5 vid from one of the guys over on Rig-Talk




More videos!


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Diavlo 100 for $800
Wonder how good that will sound?


----------



## drinkinsum

Dunno might grab an RD5  but now I'm GASSIN for a Baron Snot Watt hehehe


----------



## axxessdenied

Oh man......... so much nice [email protected]!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Wow, looks like Randall could finally be on my amp radar. I have not played any of their stuff in a few years, but only played the solid state stuff, including a Warhead halfstack and I was never impressed. I liked the look of the V2 and especially the Ninja head, but it looks as though they have discontinued that entire series, taking the Ninja with it.

The new stuff looks awesome, the Satan amp in particular seems like it will be badass. Seems like they have really brought their US pricing down, some of their stuff is phenomenally expensive in the UK. The Kirk Hammett RM100KH head costs something like $3500 in the UK!


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

damico529 said:


> Randall Diavlo Series RD50H 50 Watt Guitar Amplifier Amp Head first website ive seen with the new diavlos in stock.
> 
> 
> EDIT: and thrasher Randall RM100M 100 Watt Tube Amplifier Amp Head (0 Modules) not in stock but the price is at $1200.




Schwing!!!!!


----------



## Loomer

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wow, looks like Randall could finally be on my amp radar. I have not played any of their stuff in a few years, but only played the solid state stuff, including a Warhead halfstack and I was never impressed. I liked the look of the V2 and especially the Ninja head, but it looks as though they have discontinued that entire series, taking the Ninja with it.
> 
> The new stuff looks awesome, the Satan amp in particular seems like it will be badass. Seems like they have really brought their US pricing down, some of their stuff is phenomenally expensive in the UK. The Kirk Hammett RM100KH head costs something like $3500 in the UK!



The Kirk Hammett one is ridiculously overpriced simply because of Kirk Hammett. Not Randall. Not surprisingly, a local store that was dumb enough to order one in had to really fight tooth and nail to get rid of the damned thing.


----------



## technomancer

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wow, looks like Randall could finally be on my amp radar. I have not played any of their stuff in a few years, but only played the solid state stuff, including a Warhead halfstack and I was never impressed. I liked the look of the V2 and especially the Ninja head, but it looks as though they have discontinued that entire series, taking the Ninja with it.
> 
> The new stuff looks awesome, the Satan amp in particular seems like it will be badass. Seems like they have really brought their US pricing down, some of their stuff is phenomenally expensive in the UK. The Kirk Hammett RM100KH head costs something like $3500 in the UK!



Let me sum up: Mike Fortin is an incredible amp designer and is doing all of Randall's stuff now 

Also the entire old line is gone, so Fortin has had a hand in everything coming out now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If the Thrasher head is USA-made, then I'm REALLY impressed at that price.



technomancer said:


> Also the entire old line is gone, so Fortin has had a hand in everything coming out now.




This is a bit disappointing, though. The V2, T2, and RH lines were badass. But according to their Facebook, Randall has more in store for their SS and hybrid amps.

With that said, the RT line was a disappointment (IMO) and at least we have some 3-channel RGs.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If the Thrasher head is USA-made, then I'm REALLY impressed at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bit disappointing, though. The V2, T2, and RH lines were badass. But according to their Facebook, Randall has more in store for their SS and hybrid amps.
> 
> With that said, the RT line was a disappointment (IMO) and at least we have some 3-channel RGs.



None of these are US made. If they were they'd be >$2k and everybody would be crying about the price  That said I know Mike spent some time at the factory these are coming out of to go over the production process and also had final approval on component selection so I'm really not worried about country of origin on these.

I suppose I should revise what I said, they may be re-introducing new versions of the older amps tweaked by Fortin. That's what they did with the Diavlo. No idea if they are or not but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

technomancer said:


> Let me sum up: Mike Fortin is an incredible amp designer and is doing all of Randall's stuff now
> 
> Also the entire old line is gone, so Fortin has had a hand in everything coming out now.



So was the Ninja any good, or just not good enough to stick around? I don't think I'll ever get to play one. Maybe they didn't sell enough of them?


----------



## technomancer

Esp Griffyn said:


> So was the Ninja any good, or just not good enough to stick around? I don't think I'll ever get to play one. Maybe they didn't sell enough of them?



No idea... wasn't really interested in Randall until Fortin started working with them


----------



## likegluelikecrew

just came across this, sounds really good, think i'm getting a bit of GAS


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

wow, I like it! Good shit!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## drinkinsum

Would you guys choose an RD20 over a RD5 since it has a 3 band eq?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

drinkinsum said:


> Would you guys choose an RD20 over a RD5 since it has a 3 band eq?



RD5 w/ an EQ.


----------



## sylcfh

*Edit: Skip to about 37 minutes in!*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nopenopenopenopenopenopnopenope.


----------



## Wookieslayer

my gawd... Ola's gonna have to do videos for every new Randall that guy gets... 


edit: hmm seems he upgraded his mic... rg13 sounds good!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

What time in the video is the RG13 shown?

EDIT: Watched it... Well that was boring.


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> RD5 w/ an EQ.



Which EQ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just a graphic EQ like a Danelectro Fish & Chips.


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just a graphic EQ like a Danelectro Fish & Chips.



you look at those things and they'll break


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You mean like the one that's lasted me about 2 years now?


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean like the one that's lasted me about 2 years now?


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean like the one that's lasted me about 2 years now?



They're an awesome eq for $30 when you consider the Boss version is $100 or so. Not only that, look at the $35 Behringer that is made entirely of plastic but the Danelectro is quite a bit sturdier than that.


----------



## sylcfh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What time in the video is the RG13 shown?
> 
> EDIT: Watched it... Well that was boring.





I'll edit my post with a little note for everyone else.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Randall Thrasher 120W All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head +_15% off


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You mean...

There IS a God!?

Also, Randall hinted at a possible power amp being made. Check out the After the Burial link someone posted before.


----------



## Loomer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean...
> 
> There IS a God!?
> 
> Also, Randall hinted at a possible power amp being made. Check out the After the Burial link someone posted before.



Yep, that was me 
Imagine my stokedness when they actually kinda-sorta confirmed it by not denying it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wonder if it'll be SS or tube if it's real. Oh please let it be mosfet for people like me.


----------



## sylcfh

Spinedriver said:


> They're an awesome eq for $30 when you consider the Boss version is $100 or so. Not only that, look at the $35 Behringer that is made entirely of plastic but the Danelectro is quite a bit sturdier than that.


----------



## xCaptainx

Ok so the Thrasher pedal won't be ready for my April/May U.S tour and new england metalfest appearance. Bit of a shame, BUT I'm picking up an RG13 to use on the tour instead. 

Pretty happy with that, considering I have no idea what our backline will be for the entire month. I'd rather feel comfortable and confident with a consistent setup. Will be using that and a Line 6 M5 pedal for my boost/gate/tuner requirements. A very nice and compact touring setup!


----------



## Nemonic

xCaptainx said:


> Ok so the Thrasher pedal won't be ready for my April/May U.S tour and new england metalfest appearance. Bit of a shame, BUT I'm picking up an RG13 to use on the tour instead.
> 
> Pretty happy with that, considering I have no idea what our backline will be for the entire month. I'd rather feel comfortable and confident with a consistent setup. Will be using that and a Line 6 M5 pedal for my boost/gate/tuner requirements. A very nice and compact touring setup!


Your setup seems to be very nice and simple. 
Let us know if you will get any clips of it. I am quite interested in those analog preamps, and I also wonder how does the emulated out sounds.


----------



## rebornself27

just picked up a fortin modded Randall diavlo rd50h pretty excited awaiting its arrival


----------



## Musiscience

I think the new lineup is confusing. Mike Fortin said that the trasher is not the natas, and that the satan is not quite the natas either (modified natas). So, why did Randall buy such an excellent design if they were not to release it with the Randall name on it? Seems like a waste to me, they should have released a Randall Natas and I think a lot of people would have kneeled for them to take their money. 

One way ore another, all the new Fortin modified Randall amps will sound like pure sex. The demos I heard from the diavlo series sound like nothing else in this price range, even the DV5 made my jaw drop, never heard a 5 watts amp the sounded so full and agressive.

Edit : I would really be curious to hear the DV5 with an OD 808 in front of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because they're probably going to do it in the future?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Musiscience said:


> I think the new lineup is confusing. Mike Fortin said that the trasher is not the natas, and that the satan is not quite the natas either (modified natas). So, why did Randall buy such an excellent design if they were not to release it with the Randall name on it? Seems like a waste to me, they should have released a Randall Natas and I think a lot of people would have kneeled for them to take their money.
> 
> One way ore another, all the new Fortin modified Randall amps will sound like pure sex. The demos I heard from the diavlo series sound like nothing else in this price range, even the DV5 made my jaw drop, never heard a 5 watts amp the sounded so full and agressive.
> 
> Edit : I would really be curious to hear the DV5 with an OD 808 in front of it.



From what I heard, the Thrasher is the basic Natas design... but obviously some changes had to be made to offer a $3500 custom amp at a $1500 production line amp price. The SATAN has tweaks like some added knobs, different transformers, etc. with a different voicing. Probably will cost a couple hundred more as well.


----------



## technomancer

Wizard of Ozz said:


> From what I heard, the Thrasher is the basic Natas design... but obviously some changes had to be made to offer a $3500 custom amp at a $1500 production line amp price. The SATAN has tweaks like some added knobs, different transformers, etc. with a different voicing. Probably will cost a couple hundred more as well.



From what Mike Fortin said the Thrasher and the Natas are similar but not the same design. The Satan is the same design as the Fortin Satan which is a tweaked Natas. The exact quote from my emails with Mike is earlier in this thread. The component substitution is pretty obvious given the price differences, but it does not change the circuit design.

That said it is entirely possible the Thrasher and Natas are the only amps that will come out of Randall licensing the Natas and Satan designs.

Still waiting to see the Randall version of the Meathead and what that costs and am getting impatient to see the new stuff at the larger retailers.


----------



## Thep

Seems like that Meathead prototype has been out forever, I wonder if its still even on the table.


----------



## technomancer

They licensed the design and Hammett is using them live, it's his new signature amp. So I'd say yes they're coming out 

Hoping they release them at 'Mess


----------



## drinkinsum

Will these amps every come out and be available?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Thrasher is on Gearhound's site.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I check musiciansfriend and other sites every day for the RG13
(and when I say every day, I really mean 10 times a day)


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Thrasher is on Gearhound's site.



120W for home? 

I need an RD5


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=M3kO-qHDRGw


----------



## Loomer

I'm just stoked as shit that a company of Randall's size is making an amp just straight-up called "Satan".


----------



## technomancer

Come on guys, these were introduced at NAMM and we all know NAMM = Not Available, Maybe May


----------



## metalvince333

As technomancer said. I'm endorsed by Randall and i'm getting mine in may/june.


----------



## Desolate1

WTF? Gearhounds is now listing the Thrasher for $1999. That better be the list price. Randall sure is bungeling the release of there new product line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm pretty sure those are list prices. Not sure why they removed the street price.


----------



## Zeoj67

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> RD5 w/ an EQ.



Now you've made me want this ... I was debating the RD5 or RD45 ... Ill start with the RD5 and get the RD45 next ...


----------



## drinkinsum

Yall think an RD20 is too loud for home/bedroom with a 2x12?


----------



## technomancer

drinkinsum said:


> Yall think an RD20 is too loud for home/bedroom with a 2x12?



Depends entirely on how good the master volume is


----------



## drinkinsum

technomancer said:


> Depends entirely on how good the master volume is



My 50W is way too loud for home - so I'm debating on the 20W


----------



## Orren

drinkinsum said:


> My 50W is way too loud for home - so I'm debating on the 20W



I agree completely with Technomancer. 

And to add to what he said: For some perspective, you probably only need 1W or 2W at most if you want to play at "louder than conversation" levels in a small confined space. If you're playing in an apartment (and I have a project studio inside a condominium, so I understand volume limits), if you have roommates/family you would probably get complaints if you turned even the 5W Diavlo up all the way.

That said, with a good master volume, as TM said, you can still get a really nice cranked amp tone and keep the level at that "louder than conversation, but not getting you evicted" level.

Also, if you do recording, you might want to consider the Diavlo 5W anyway, because if you read the manuals (all online) only the 1W and 5W Diavlo speaker emulated outputs go through both the preamp and power section. In the 20W and higher Diavlo's the emulated output only takes the preamp signal.

Hope that helps,
Orren


----------



## drinkinsum

Orren said:


> I agree completely with Technomancer.
> 
> And to add to what he said: For some perspective, you probably only need 1W or 2W at most if you want to play at "louder than conversation" levels in a small confined space. If you're playing in an apartment (and I have a project studio inside a condominium, so I understand volume limits), if you have roommates/family you would probably get complaints if you turned even the 5W Diavlo up all the way.
> 
> That said, with a good master volume, as TM said, you can still get a really nice cranked amp tone and keep the level at that "louder than conversation, but not getting you evicted" level.
> 
> Also, if you do recording, you might want to consider the Diavlo 5W anyway, because if you read the manuals (all online) only the 1W and 5W Diavlo speaker emulated outputs go through both the preamp and power section. In the 20W and higher Diavlo's the emulated output only takes the preamp signal.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> Orren



I was leaning for the 20W cause of the 2 channels and eq.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Don't the Diavlos have speaker emulated outs?


----------



## Zeoj67

Yea bubbastain from rig-talk did a vid of the emulated out while switching the tone stack switch ...


----------



## damico529

the price for the thrasher on gearhounds is now $9,999.00 along with the cabs lol.


----------



## drinkinsum

tried a mini recto today and that bitch is loud and has no MV with a 2x12.

Guess I'll be ordering the 1W or 5W


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

damico529 said:


> the price for the thrasher on gearhounds is now $9,999.00 along with the cabs lol.




Was about to post a picture of it before I saw this post


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When you do as many sales and have as many coupons as Gearhounds, you're bound to go crazy.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When you do as many sales and have as many coupons as Gearhounds, you're bound to go crazy.



Either that or someone that works there is reading this thread and having some fun with us.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The entire 2013 lineup is on Gearhounds now, including all the RGs and Diavlos. 

The Thrasher price is still muffed up, though.


----------



## damico529

Just need $100 more and that rd45 is mine


----------



## Spinedriver

It also seems kind of odd that the Diavlo 2x12 cab is shown as being only $50 less than the 4x12. 

If it was an RG 4x12 or something I could understand but how can a smaller cab minus 2-12" V30's be only $50 less ??


----------



## damico529

Spinedriver said:


> It also seems kind of odd that the Diavlo 2x12 cab is shown as being only $50 less than the 4x12.
> 
> If it was an RG 4x12 or something I could understand but how can a smaller cab minus 2-12" V30's be only $50 less ??


 

the cabs come with either randall speakers or v30's. the $600 diavlo 4x12 doesn't have v30's.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Anyone have any experience with the Celestion G12H100 speakers they are putting in the Thrasher cabs? From what I've read, they are similar to the G12K100s (which I really don't like). 

Also WTF is up with the Thrasher cabs (4X12 & 2X12) being oversized and ported? I thought the whole idea with Fortin and the Thrasher/Satan was to make tight/defined/clear sounding high gain amps? Oversized, ported cabs (Mesa Recto Cabs, for instance) = flubby, muddy, bass heavy tones. Think crappy nu-metal garbage sounds like Korn, Limp Bizkit, POD early Godsmack etc. Why do this? It makes no sense to me. Why not just put a powered sub-woofer in there like Schetcher is doing, so you can fire your bass player.

A good tight sounding cab like a Fryette frontloaded 4X12 or Diezel frontloaded 4X12 would be my pick. And with with all V30s (which Ola said himself he likes best), or a V30/GT75 mix... or even mix of V30s & G12K100s at least.


----------



## Spinedriver

damico529 said:


> the cabs come with either randall speakers or v30's. the $600 diavlo 4x12 doesn't have v30's.



Gotcha.


----------



## Zeoj67

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Celestion G12H100 speakers they are putting in the Thrasher cabs? From what I've read, they are similar to the G12K100s (which I really don't like).
> 
> Also WTF is up with the Thrasher cabs (4X12 & 2X12) being oversized and ported? I thought the whole idea with Fortin and the Thrasher/Satan was to make tight/defined/clear sounding high gain amps? Oversized, ported cabs (Mesa Recto Cabs, for instance) = flubby, muddy, bass heavy tones. Think crappy nu-metal garbage sounds like Korn, Limp Bizkit, POD early Godsmack etc. Why do this? It makes no sense to me. Why not just put a powered sub-woofer in there like Schetcher is doing, so you can fire your bass player.
> 
> A good tight sounding cab like a Fryette frontloaded 4X12 or Diezel frontloaded 4X12 would be my pick. And with with all V30s (which Ola said himself he likes best), or a V30/GT75 mix... or even mix of V30s & G12K100s at least.



Ive played the older randall cabs that had the H-100's . They seem a lil smoother then the K-100's. The K-100's seem a lil raw . The H-100 were more dynamic than K100 but not as raw as a V30 . they almost rminded me of a H-30 70th aniversary but able to handle a lot more power. The H-30's are very sonically dynamic . 

Z


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Zeoj67 said:


> Ive played the older randall cabs that had the H-100's . They seem a lil smoother then the K-100's. The K-100's seem a lil raw . The H-100 were more dynamic than K100 but not as raw as a V30 . they almost rminded me of a H-30 70th aniversary but able to handle a lot more power. The H-30's are very sonically dynamic .
> 
> Z



If they sound like a high power G12H30 (the old 30W that were in some old Marshall cabs) that would be cool. I like those speakers.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

RG13 ORDERED!
$225


----------



## drinkinsum

Krigloch the Furious said:


> RG13 ORDERED!
> $225



from?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Guitars, Bass, Drums, Amps, Pro Audio - Welcome to GearHounds - Online and walk in sales for guitar, Bass, Amps, Drums, Pro Audio, Effects, Accessories, repairs, and showroom.


----------



## Wookieslayer

quoted from rig-talk... 



> The Thrasher can get close no doubt...however, there will be some new hybrid Randall stuff coming that I think will nail the Dime tone and beyond. The new RG series is close as well but Mike did not design any of them. He will be doing design work on the new hybrid series though.



.. T3 / V3? 

Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Mike Fortin I have a question


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay, fuck the Rg3003.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay, fuck the Rg3003.



yeah but when would they come out!? they're still being designed I assume.


----------



## Nemonic

Krigloch the Furious said:


> RG13 ORDERED!
> $225


Clips or you are just a spambot.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Ya I'll make a vid. But it will be just iphone quality.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

I'll be at Musikmesse tomorrow testing Satan and all the other amps , will give my thoughts asap


----------



## jrstinkfish

That RG212 is just what I am looking for in a 212 (casters, metal grill, side handles, looks slightly larger than most 212s), but man, could they be more vague about the speakers that are in it? "Speaker: RS12-50-16" ... 12", 50watt, 16ohm, I got that much out of it. I'd say Rocket 50, but they used to specify that in their older cabs.


----------



## Zeoj67

after all these amps are out and a bunch of people have bought them . We'll get to know whats what for the tone the amps and speakers are . Mike Fortin won't let his name, designs , quality etc . be tarnished . The Man really is incredible in what he does. I've just about played every version of the actual Fortin line . Its just any metal head could ever want. Now, when its comes to speakers, Mike knows its super important on what sounds the best with each amp. Being the chief engineer/designer ... he ain't gonna let it sound like ass . So expect some dam good sounding amps and speakers !!


----------



## damico529

jrstinkfish said:


> That RG212 is just what I am looking for in a 212 (casters, metal grill, side handles, looks slightly larger than most 212s), but man, could they be more vague about the speakers that are in it? "Speaker: RS12-50-16" ... 12", 50watt, 16ohm, I got that much out of it. I'd say Rocket 50, but they used to specify that in their older cabs.


 
id spend the extra 120 bucks and get the diavlo 2x12, its slightly bigger and has fortin designed speakers, which im sure will sound better then the rg ones.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

Ok, so I got to test out the Thrasher at Messse,
and later Olas Satan.

All I can say is:

WTF!!!???


they both sound incredibly crushing and brutal, but still veryvery clear (invrrted powerords down to low E perfectly replicated, very responsing and fast as hell!!)
the Thrasher being slightly more open and a bit more on the lowmids, the Satan being a bit more on the highmids and more focused, slightly tighter as well (the thrasher had 6l6es, while the satan had 6l6 & kt88 - so thst might be a bit of the difference)..

Mike was very friendly, explaining a lot about the amp and stuff.
kinda GASsing right now xD


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Scattered Messiah said:


> Ok, so I got to test out the Thrasher at Messse,
> and later Olas Satan.
> 
> All I can say is:
> 
> WTF!!!???
> 
> 
> they both sound incredibly crushing and brutal, but still veryvery clear (invrrted powerords down to low E perfectly replicated, very responsing and fast as hell!!)
> the Thrasher being slightly more open and a bit more on the lowmids, the Satan being a bit more on the highmids and more focused, slightly tighter as well (the thrasher had 6l6es, while the satan had 6l6 & kt88 - so thst might be a bit of the difference)..
> 
> Mike was very friendly, explaining a lot about the amp and stuff.
> kinda GASsing right now xD



Awesome report! I can't wait to get one.


----------



## Desolate1

Scattered Messiah said:


> Ok, so I got to test out the Thrasher at Messse,
> and later Olas Satan.
> 
> All I can say is:
> 
> WTF!!!???
> 
> 
> they both sound incredibly crushing and brutal, but still veryvery clear (invrrted powerords down to low E perfectly replicated, very responsing and fast as hell!!)
> the Thrasher being slightly more open and a bit more on the lowmids, the Satan being a bit more on the highmids and more focused, slightly tighter as well (the thrasher had 6l6es, while the satan had 6l6 & kt88 - so thst might be a bit of the difference)..
> 
> Mike was very friendly, explaining a lot about the amp and stuff.
> kinda GASsing right now xD



Did you happen to see the Thrasher pedal there?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Looks like PremierGuitar is doing another Monsters of High Gain series. This time with Ola.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like PremierGuitar is doing another Monsters of High Gain series. *This time with Ola*.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So far, it sounds better than the previous MoHG. Holy fuck, those were terrible sounding demos.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So far, it sounds better than the previous MoHG. Holy fuck, those were terrible sounding demos.



I concur. The sound was terrible and riff selection equally bad.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

the thrasher pedal is not done yet,
but mike hinted it might well be released later this year.
he mentioned that they are working/planning a thrasher preamp as well
(I was talking small tube rigs with him, like for example a Torpedo cab plus some cool preamp, and he said that there was something going on in that direction


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Scattered Messiah said:


> the thrasher pedal is not done yet,
> but mike hinted it might well be released later this year.
> he mentioned that they are working/planning a thrasher preamp as well
> (I was talking small tube rigs with him, like for example a Torpedo cab plus some cool preamp, and he said that there was something going on in that direction



Did Mike happen to mention a release date for either the Thrasher or Satan?


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like PremierGuitar is doing another Monsters of High Gain series. This time with Ola.



I still don't get why this dude is so popular and that was pretty lame


----------



## Orren

drinkinsum said:


> I still don't get why this dude is so popular and that was pretty lame



It's all taste, isn't it? I'm not a fan of death metal or hardcore metal or whatever (I'm more an industrial-metal guy, Nine Inch Nails, Rammstein, even the new Device record has great guitar sounds IMO), yet I think Ola's a very good player with both riffing and songwriting ability, and look forward to his demos. Even though he gets a pretty similar tone out of every amp. 

I'm curious how different the Diavlo RD100H sounds from the Thrasher, personally. I heard it at NAMM '13 at low volume with tons of other amps/noise but I'd love to hear a really good recording.

Orren


----------



## Simon Dorn

Hi there!

I was at the Messe in Frankfurt today and met some cool guys.
Talked to Mike Fortin about the new Randall Amps. I Met Fred Brum, Lasse Lammert, Andy Sneap and even Fredrik Thordendal was crossing our way.
Phil Demmel did perform together with Chris Canella of EVH. It was quite impressive! Here is the first Clip.
More to come, so make sure to subscribe to my channel!





 ​

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Spinedriver

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So far, it sounds better than the previous MoHG. Holy fuck, those were terrible sounding demos.



I didn't find the Thrasher head to be all that impressive. Maybe it would have been more so if he had the boost turned on ?


----------



## Wookieslayer

And the white guitar was out of tune. Would rather have heard his solars but w/e.


----------



## Pav

Not to derail this thread, but I have a serious noob question.

I just watched a video of Ola demoing a new Randall Satan, and it occurred to me...who the hell is this guy? I've searched high and low and found nothing about him other than he somehow manages to procure every high gain amp under the sun and make high quality videos with them. For years I've watched him play through different amps, yet have been able to find nothing about him except for the fact that he's in a mildly successful Swedish metal band. What am I missing? How has he become such an icon in metal guitar? Who is this Ola Englund? 

Apologies for the random change in topic!


----------



## Simon Dorn

Good sounding Youtube Clips - Hits on his channel- Viral marketing


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

he makes high quality videos on youtube. That's about it. 
but tons of people watch him, so good on him


----------



## Pav

I see, thank you.  I've watched him plenty of times myself so I guess he wins.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Is Ola using Strictly 7 guitars anymore?


----------



## Wookieslayer

sounds killer, thanks for the clip


----------



## technomancer

Wish Randall would unleash some of these new amps on major retailers


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

technomancer said:


> Wish Randall would unleash some of these new amps on major retailers



This. I don't know what the hold up is either. I saw a pic on the Randall amp website with about 100 Thrashers sitting in a warehouse boxed up and ready to ship? WTF! And they still haven't set a firm release date either.

If the Thrasher was a chick, I'd have dumped her after the second date.


----------



## sylcfh

Can't understand the name of the white guitar.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

sylcfh said:


> Can't understand the name of the white guitar.



Siggy Braun... Made in Germany. Looks cool.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Pav said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I have a serious noob question.
> 
> I just watched a video of Ola demoing a new Randall Satan, and it occurred to me...who the hell is this guy? I've searched high and low and found nothing about him other than he somehow manages to procure every high gain amp under the sun and make high quality videos with them. For years I've watched him play through different amps, yet have been able to find nothing about him except for the fact that he's in a mildly successful Swedish metal band. What am I missing? How has he become such an icon in metal guitar? Who is this Ola Englund?
> 
> Apologies for the random change in topic!



He's a Viking ... With good taste in amps. That's all you need to know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

capoeiraesp said:


> Is Ola using Strictly 7 guitars anymore?



He claims he still does, but I rarely see him play them since he started using Siggys and BlacKats.


----------



## sylcfh

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Siggy Braun... Made in Germany. Looks cool.





It sounded like this:

_You may call me Siggy..._


----------



## Desolate1

Just placed an order for a Thrasher. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Simon Dorn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He claims he still does, but I rarely see him play them since he started using Siggys and BlacKats.


He played the Solar during the Feared Live Show at the messe


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Desolate1 said:


> Just placed an order for a Thrasher. Now the wait begins.



From what dealer did you order?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He claims he still does, but I rarely see him play them since he started using Siggys and BlacKats.



I don't blame him... The headstock on his Strictly 7s... Looks strictly dickly... like a certain male reproductive appendage.


----------



## technomancer

Ok guys lets keep this remotely on topic


----------



## Desolate1

Wizard of Ozz said:


> From what dealer did you order?


 
Instrument Alley. They had the best price of the dealer I found that you could pre-order these from.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Desolate1 said:


> Instrument Alley. They had the best price of the dealer I found that you could pre-order these from.



sick! do you mind sharing what the price is?


----------



## Desolate1

Wookieslayer said:


> sick! do you mind sharing what the price is?



$1279. It was $1299 and they had a $20 coupon on orders over $1000. The estimated ship date is 4-6 weeks minimum.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Cool dude looking forward to your review


----------



## evilsaint

[Youtubevid]GnpIhMM3hHY[/MEDIA]


----------



## vinniemallet

That's a sweet price! I'm kinda late inside the new Randall stuff but is the Thrasher an new amp based on the Fortin Natas model? Sorry if I'm wrong, and btw someone have an ideia how much gonna cost the Satan and when it's gonna be available?



Desolate1 said:


> $1279. It was $1299 and they had a $20 coupon on orders over $1000. The estimated ship date is 4-6 weeks minimum.


----------



## Desolate1

vinniemallet said:


> That's a sweet price! I'm kinda late inside the new Randall stuff but is the Thrasher an new amp based on the Fortin Natas model? Sorry if I'm wrong, and btw someone have an ideia how much gonna cost the Satan and when it's gonna be available?



Yes the Thrasher is supposed to be based off of the Fortin NATAS. I don't know how close it is to the NATAS but everything I have heard so far has been killer. The SATAN is supposed to available for pre-order at the end of April beginning of May for delivery sometime in June-July. I have not heard how much the SATAN is going to be but my guess would be a few hundred more then the Thrasher.


----------



## vinniemallet

Thanks for the info, if the Thrasher is really close to the Natas I suppose it's a good deal since Fortin Natas its like 3,8k usd haha.



Desolate1 said:


> Yes the Thrasher is supposed to be based off of the Fortin NATAS. I don't know how close it is to the NATAS but everything I have heard so far has been killer. The SATAN is supposed to available for pre-order at the end of April beginning of May for delivery sometime in June-July. I have not heard how much the SATAN is going to be but my guess would be a few hundred more then the Thrasher.


----------



## Erazoender

All of the clips that I have heard of the thrasher thus far have been 

But obviously clips are clips and cannot base everything on that. Looking forward to hearing more samples


----------



## Desolate1

Tone is in the ear of the beholder. The only clips I have heard that I really don't like are Ola's clips but that is not surprising since I am not really a fan of his playing or tone.


----------



## m3talmike




----------



## Orren

m3talmike said:


>




Sounds great to me!  I'm wondering how the Diavlo 5H would compare with that sort of multi-tracked song.

Orren


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

A quick play through with the RG13 and I'm a fan. 
By itself using the 1 watt power amp it sounds decent, will be perfect to use as a practice amp while sitting at the computer. 
As a preamp, i like it! When I had the GSP1101, all I used was a single high gain patch. 
The RG13 is just as good sounding if not better. I used it with my Velocity 300. 
Can't wait to spend more time with it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

For the love of all that is holy... Clips, nao.


----------



## sylcfh




----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just back from Messe, performed at their booth with the Satan but had some time to try the Thrasher too. Actually I think I like the Thrasher more 

Satan is very very aggressive, focused, modern sounding, tight like nothing else, brutal, and cuts thru anything. I might prefer it for straight recording.
Thrasher has more of a broader range of frequencies, more presence, more warmth in the low mids, less focus, it's more musical sounding, not djenty at all, suuuuper brutal too, in my opinion more pleasing to listen to and a bit less harsh on leads.

So basically both are awesome in their own ways


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I suck, but enjoy.


----------



## themike

My friend is currently using the Thrasher prototype on a record and what I've heard so far is freaking fantastic. Hands down blowing away any preconcieved notions I had of Randall because of the past. 

Mike Fortin for President.


----------



## pestilentdecay

Is the RG1503 combo amp/head good for brutal death metal tones?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Isn't it the same preamp as the RG13?
If it is, then I'd say yes.


----------



## Desolate1

Just found out that I will not be seeing my Thrasher until July/August . Oh well looks like i will be keeping the Rivera longer then I thought.


----------



## pestilentdecay

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Isn't it the same preamp as the RG13?
> If it is, then I'd say yes.



Thanks for the response, I assume it is the same.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Desolate1 said:


> Just found out that I will not be seeing my Thrasher until July/August . Oh well looks like i will be keeping the Rivera longer then I thought.



That's the thing when companies release new stuff... they show it off at NAMM... then if you are lucky, you can buy one a year later. Looks like I'll be buying something else to tide me over.


----------



## technomancer

This is why you don't preorder from smaller retailers 

Personally I'm waiting until MF or somebody similar has these in stock. Same with the cool new Laney stuff... when Zzounds has them in stock I'll order one, but I'm not messing with preorder stuff shortly after NAMM


----------



## xCaptainx

Been using my RG13 on our US tour. Sounds huge through a 5150 power amp section. Will try and get audio clips up sometime this week.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Nice! I need to try it with my XXX


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> This is why you don't preorder from smaller retailers
> 
> Personally I'm waiting until MF or somebody similar has these in stock. Same with the cool new Laney stuff... when Zzounds has them in stock I'll order one, but I'm not messing with preorder stuff shortly after NAMM



I don't understand your comment. It cost me $0 to pre-order this amp from them. You are not going to get it any sooner waiting to order it from MF and as far as what I have seen I saved myself a few hundred bucks. All things being equal I would rather spend my money with a small privately owned shop then MF/GS.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> I don't understand your comment. It cost me $0 to pre-order this amp from them. You are not going to get it any sooner waiting to order it from MF and as far as what I have seen I saved myself a few hundred bucks. All things being equal I would rather spend my money with a small privately owned shop then MF/GS.



What did you gain by preordering? Unless you're getting more than 15% off you didn't save anything over what I'll pay. Also I'm curious did they take payment up front or will you not be charged until it ships? If you prepaid you basically made an interest free loan to wherever you ordered from. If you decide to return it is there a restocking fee?

Basically I'm waiting because of no prepayment and no restocking fee if I decide I don't like it when I actually get to play it. Given there are at least two amps I want to try that came out at NAMM that will definitely work to my advantage


----------



## Desolate1

I do not pay until the amp ships. If I return the amp within 15 days there is no restocking fee. So far from what I have seen the average street price for the Thrasher is $1699 so that is what you are going to pay from MF. I paid about $400 less then that so yes I did gain something. When they e-mailed me to let me know what the ship time would be they indicated that there cost was higher then what they had been told but they still kept the price they quoted me. So far the comunication and customer service has been great.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> I do not pay until the amp ships. If I return the amp within 15 days there is no restocking fee. So far from what I have seen the average street price for the Thrasher is $1699 so that is what you are going to pay from MF. I paid about $400 less then that so yes I did gain something. When they e-mailed me to let me know what the ship time would be they indicated that there cost was higher then what they had been told but they still kept the price they quoted me. So far the comunication and customer service has been great.



Where are you getting $1699 street from, I thought it was $1499 (not that it matters since I'm not looking at the Thrasher )? I am glad to know they're not doing the prepay crap to you, I've seen way too many places play that game.


----------



## Desolate1

There is no way that I would have pre-ordered if I had to pay anything before the item ships, as you said that is like giving them an free loan. I got $1699 from the Premier Guitar review and from Gearhounds before they jacked the price up to $9999.99. What amp are you looking at just out of curiosity? I am thinking about possibly picking up a RG-13 to tide me over. It seems like a pretty cool piece of gear and could use this for some silent late night recording. I know the Mrs would probably appreciate it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gearhounds said it would be $1499 before the price went whacko.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> There is no way that I would have pre-ordered if I had to pay anything before the item ships, as you said that is like giving them an free loan. I got $1699 from the Premier Guitar review and from Gearhounds before they jacked the price up to $9999.99. What amp are you looking at just out of curiosity? I am thinking about possibly picking up a RG-13 to tide me over. It seems like a pretty cool piece of gear and could use this for some silent late night recording. I know the Mrs would probably appreciate it.



I'm probably going to check out either the 20w or 45w Diavlo and the new Laney 15w Iommi combo. I mostly play at home these days so while I'd love to play around with the Thrasher, it is complete and total overkill for me


----------



## Desolate1

Your right. From what I was told it seems like the dealer did not have final pricing until very recently, like this week. When Instrument Alley first listed these they listed them at $1499 with a sale price of $1200 but have since changed it to $1699 and e-mail them for a better price. I don't think they will be selling them for the price I was quoted anymore from the info I got in the e-mail from them. What is cool of them is they are honoring the price they quoted me.


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> I'm probably going to check out either the 20w or 45w Diavlo and the new Laney 15w Iommi combo. I mostly play at home these days so while I'd love to play around with the Thrasher, it is complete and total overkill for me



Just to let you know Instrument Alley has both of those in stock. The one video of the RD45 that I have seen sounds pretty good.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> Just to let you know Instrument Alley has both of those in stock. The one video of the RD45 that I have seen sounds pretty good.



Cool thanks  And yeah the Diavlo clips I've heard so far have been pretty good.


----------



## damico529

I ordered The rd45 from gearhounds Friday, just shipped out today


----------



## Desolate1

damico529 said:


> I ordered The rd45 from gearhounds Friday, just shipped out today



Cool, please post some clips when you get it.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Nice!
Randall posted my video on their Facebook page, now it has over 470 views. Woot!


----------



## damico529

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Nice!
> Randall posted my video on their Facebook page, now it has over 470 views. Woot!



Haha yea I saw that, cool of them to share it.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

I'm going to make 2 more vids. One with the Velocity 300. And another with my XXX. 
Why the hell not, right?


----------



## technomancer

It would be really awesome if Gearhounds had the in stock status on their website lol


----------



## Desolate1

This was posted on Radall's FB page regarding the price and availability of the Thrasher.





https://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers#
Randall Amplifiers They are now available to order. Average street price in the US will be $1666. Target to start shipping late summer. Pricing in EU and other regions will be announced soon but should be fairly inline.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Really looking forward to the thrasher pedal.
Missed out on the RG13 because they only have US power so far, hopefully pick one up in a few weeks


----------



## Wookieslayer

Feared live clips - Frankfurt 11th of April 2013 - YouTube

Satan. lol


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Sounds pretty damn awesome through the V300! 


again, dont pay attention to the shitty playing.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Sounds pretty damn awesome through the V300!
> 
> 
> again, dont pay attention to the shitty playing.






Lol had to.


----------



## Krigloch the Furious




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Just ordered a Thrasher from gearhounds. Cant wait for these to ship out!


----------



## Desolate1

arkansasmatt said:


> Just ordered a Thrasher from gearhounds. Cant wait for these to ship out!


 

Just out of curoisity what was the ETA you where given from Gearhounds? I ordered mine from Instrument Alley and was told July/August.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Same time bub.


----------



## technomancer

Wow Instrument Alley is freaking terrible. I ordered Thursday of last week, my "in stock" amp still hasn't shipped, and if I cancel my order I get hit with a cancellation fee. To make it better, they don't answer their phone either. My freaking local stores even manage to answer their phone 

My own fault for not reading their terms and conditions, but seriously worst online retailer I have dealt with  Their terms are horrific. One to seven day processing time for orders... the no fee returns have a clause at the end that basically says they can charge you a 15% restocking fee if they feel like it... I don't even want to think about what a nightmare dealing with these guys will be if the amp is damaged in shipping or if I want to return it  

PS - yeah I know first world problems, but still annoying


----------



## Wookieslayer

Shoulda ordered gearhounds!


----------



## technomancer

Wookieslayer said:


> Shoulda ordered gearhounds!



Gearhounds couldn't give me an in stock status  Trust me, I emailed them first then saw IA had them in stock...

I guess on the bright side for guys here if I decide not to keep it I will definitely be selling it and not returning it. I'd much prefer to hook up somebody here as opposed to giving money back to a place like IA


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

technomancer said:


> Wow Instrument Alley is freaking terrible. I ordered Thursday of last week, my "in stock" amp still hasn't shipped, and if I cancel my order I get hit with a cancellation fee. To make it better, they don't answer their phone either. My freaking local stores even manage to answer their phone
> 
> My own fault for not reading their terms and conditions, but seriously worst online retailer I have dealt with  Their terms are horrific. One to seven day processing time for orders... the no fee returns have a clause at the end that basically says they can charge you a 15% restocking fee if they feel like it... I don't even want to think about what a nightmare dealing with these guys will be if the amp is damaged in shipping or if I want to return it
> 
> PS - yeah I know first world problems, but still annoying




I was going to order the RD45 last week from them... But I googled reviews for IA... Lots of customer complaints... And the restocking fee thing is pure BS, so I passed. I'll wait for MF, GC, or Sweetwater to get the new Randall stuff. I hate waiting for new gear, but I can't stand shady stores even more.


----------



## technomancer

Wizard of Ozz said:


> I was going to order the RD45 last week from them... But I googled reviews for IA... Lots of customer complaints... And the restocking fee thing is pure BS, so I passed. I'll wait for MF, GC, or Sweetwater to get the new Randall stuff. I hate waiting for new gear, but I can't stand shady stores even more.



Hahaha yeah I made a HUGE mistake but totally my own fault... just wanted to point it out here to try to prevent anybody else making the same mistake


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

technomancer said:


> Hahaha yeah I made a HUGE mistake but totally my own fault... just wanted to point it out here to try to prevent anybody else making the same mistake



I honestly don't know how all these small semi-unknown companies stay in business with such bad service and policies.


----------



## Zeoj67

I'm waiting for zzsounds so I can payoff an rd 45. I just had my jvm retubed with eh 6ca7 s and Im not selling that ... Huge sounding amp now ! And nobody wans them ... Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to his Facebook, Fortin won't be taking orders for the Meathead anymore since he sold Randall the design. This probably means that he'll work on a new (and possibly improved) version in the future.









Mike said:


> Not from me, design owned by Randall


----------



## technomancer

Yep the design is being used as Hammett's new sig if they ever get around to releasing it  I do know Mike is working on some new designs right now from what he's said online and in email.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to his Facebook, Fortin won't be taking orders for the Meathead anymore since he sold Randall the design. This probably means that he'll work on a new (and possibly improved) version in the future.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I can't find the thread, but didn't someone say that the Kirk sig was going to be called the "667?"

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, looks like Gearhounds finally decided to fix the Thrasher's price.

Randall Thrasher 120W All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, looks like Gearhounds finally decided to fix the Thrasher's price.
> 
> Randall Thrasher 120W All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head



Yeah... but they still have the other Randall amps & cabs priced at $9,999.99. Im mean really? Someone there had to see this. Is this a professional music retailer, or a business run of out some dude's garage. When I see stuff like that, coupled with technomancer's post above... I avoid all of these little mom-n-pop less known guitar shops like the black plague. 

I would love to play a MeatHead though.


----------



## Zeoj67

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Yeah... but they still have the other Randall amps & cabs priced at $9,999.99. Im mean really? Someone there had to see this. Is this a professional music retailer, or a business run of out some dude's garage. When I see stuff like that, coupled with technomancer's post above... I avoid all of these little mom-n-pop less known guitar shops like the black plague.
> 
> I would love to play a MeatHead though.



Ive played the meathead ... You can hear everyone note in a chord at its highest gain setting ... 

z


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> Wow Instrument Alley is freaking terrible. I ordered Thursday of last week, my "in stock" amp still hasn't shipped, and if I cancel my order I get hit with a cancellation fee. To make it better, they don't answer their phone either. My freaking local stores even manage to answer their phone
> 
> My own fault for not reading their terms and conditions, but seriously worst online retailer I have dealt with  Their terms are horrific. One to seven day processing time for orders... the no fee returns have a clause at the end that basically says they can charge you a 15% restocking fee if they feel like it... I don't even want to think about what a nightmare dealing with these guys will be if the amp is damaged in shipping or if I want to return it
> 
> PS - yeah I know first world problems, but still annoying



Did you ever get everything sorted out with IA? If you are still having problems getting a hold of them try e-mailing them. They have always replied to my e-mails within a few hours.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> Did you ever get everything sorted out with IA? If you are still having problems getting a hold of them try e-mailing them. They have always replied to my e-mails within a few hours.



I am still waiting for Instrument Alley to ship my allegedly In Stock amp. Four days ago they told me it would ship in 1 to 2 days. I emailed them again today and am still waiting to hear back. This is business day 6 since I ordered.

I'm guessing they don't actually have them in stock, but since they charge a fee for canceling your order I'm pretty much shit out of luck unless I want to hand them money for nothing.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Hmm...
~$1400 for a thrasher with free shipping to Oz + ~$150 import fees. 
Not bad.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> I am still waiting for Instrument Alley to ship my allegedly In Stock amp. Four days ago they told me it would ship in 1 to 2 days. I emailed them again today and am still waiting to hear back. This is business day 6 since I ordered.
> 
> I'm guessing they don't actually have them in stock, but since they charge a fee for canceling your order I'm pretty much shit out of luck unless I want to hand them money for nothing.



No response to my email, but I just logged in and checked my order and it's showing shipped... tracking shows Fedex doesn't have the package yet though and the charge hasn't hit my credit card. Hopefully it will be in Fedex's hands monday and this isn't a shady attempt to claim they didn't violate their own terms of service by not shipping within 7 business days.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Is the Thrasher voltage switchable? I can't find any pics that are high-res enough but it seems there's a variable voltage switch.


----------



## damico529

I think I heard somewhere that you just have to replace the fuse with a different one, I could be talking out of my ass though.


----------



## Desolate1

From the pictures I have seen there is a mains voltage selector switch on the Thrasher. What I don't know is if these pictures are of a production unit or of a proto. I would contact Randall before I would make any assumption and ordering one. I have never seen an amp where you could simply just change the fuse for the appropriate mains voltage without switching to a different tap on the power xfmr, typically you have to do both.


----------



## myampslouder

Desolate1 said:


> From the pictures I have seen there is a mains voltage selector switch on the Thrasher. What I don't know is if these pictures are of a production unit or of a proto. I would contact Randall before I would make any assumption and ordering one. I have never seen an amp where you could simply just change the fuse for the appropriate mains voltage without switching to a different tap on the power xfmr, typically you have to do both.




My Randall V2 is made like this. The fuse holder has a 120v and 240v position. You just pull the holder out install the correct fuse and re install it with the proper voltage marking towards the top. Its really easy

Edit: I just looked and mine can run 110, 120, 220, and 240. It has 4 positions.


----------



## Desolate1

myampslouder said:


> My Randall V2 is made like this. The fuse holder has a 120v and 240v position. You just pull the holder out install the correct fuse and re install it with the proper voltage marking towards the top. Its really easy
> 
> Edit: I just looked and mine can run 110, 120, 220, and 240. It has 4 positions.



That sounds like a pretty slick design. You are effectively changing the fuse and switching to a different tap on the xfmr all in the same step. Could you take a pic of this and post it up here, I would like to see this fuse holder.


----------



## myampslouder

I'll pull it out and snap a pic when I get home. I'm at work at the moment


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> No response to my email, but I just logged in and checked my order and it's showing shipped... tracking shows Fedex doesn't have the package yet though and the charge hasn't hit my credit card. Hopefully it will be in Fedex's hands monday and this isn't a shady attempt to claim they didn't violate their own terms of service by not shipping within 7 business days.



As I was afraid of, they just printed a shipping label but it has not been delivered to fedex yet. Business day 8 since I ordered an "in stock" amp


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> As I was afraid of, they just printed a shipping label but it has not been delivered to fedex yet. Business day 8 since I ordered an "in stock" amp


 
Thats HORRIBLE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Jesus... fuck that place.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

technomancer said:


> As I was afraid of, they just printed a shipping label but it has not been delivered to fedex yet. Business day 8 since I ordered an "in stock" amp



Damn that sucks man.. I hope you get it soon man and maybe get some money back for your trubs.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

What about the satan is it coming out? I ordered a thrasher but i really want the satan. Ola's tone is so nice on it.


----------



## technomancer

Miracles do happen, my amp is actually with FedEx now (or at least a box is )



arkansasmatt said:


> What about the satan is it coming out? I ordered a thrasher but i really want the satan. Ola's tone is so nice on it.



I don't think they've announced when the Satan is coming out yet... I figured it would be up on the website after Messe, but apparently not. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> Miracles do happen, my amp is actually with FedEx now (or at least a box is )
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they've announced when the Satan is coming out yet... I figured it would be up on the website after Messe, but apparently not. Not sure what's up with that.



Glad to hear your amp finally shipped. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it and some clips.

Randall stated on their FB page that pricing and timeline for the Satan be available in about three weeks but that was about three weeks ago. They also stated that they are anticipating starting to ship August/September.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

God i want the satan! I shall have it... O yes it shall be mine.


----------



## m3talmike




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to Ola, the price/date hasn't been announced for the Satan yet because it looks like Ola is still trying to decide what features to have in the amp.



> *I know a lot of you guys are waiting for price and delivery estimates for the Randall Satan and I promise you more light will be shed at this matter pretty soon. We've been going on and off about different options that will affect the end price etc.
> 
> One off them is what tubes should be delivered with the production model. I'm so happy we're going with the KT88 + 6L6 combo for stock tubes. The brilliance of the KT88 and the growliness of the 6L6 makes for the perfect recording and live sound in my opinion. Placing a microphone on a cab and getting a good sound has never been so easy. That and the sweep knob and you're good for any situation.
> 
> So sorry for posting a lot of clips etc, I'm just so proud over this amp it's insane. It really is the best amp I've ever played and I guess it wouldn't make sense for me to settle for less. And I can't wait for other people to have one and share the same chug happiness. PEACE!*


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

^ Awesome cant f'n wait


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Desolate1 said:


> Glad to hear your amp finally shipped. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it and some clips.
> 
> Randall stated on their FB page that pricing and timeline for the Satan be available in about three weeks but that was about three weeks ago. They also stated that they are anticipating starting to ship August/September.



Yes.. that's correct... August/September 2018. Yep... just around the corner now. 

I have a feeling both the Thrasher/Satan won't be out for a while... and when they do, they'll be hard to find at dealers. I think maybe distribution is holding up the Thrasher. I still don't even see a mention of it on any of the major gear dealer websites. 

Meh...


----------



## technomancer

Relax, this happens every year with new gear announced at NAMM by a slew of companies. This year I'm actually waiting for several pieces of gear from different companies all announced at NAMM and yep, you guessed it, none of them are listed by the major retailers yet 

While frustrating, third quarter or later availability of NAMM announced gear is not uncommon


----------



## Desolate1

Technomancer did you get your RD45 yet?


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> Technomancer did you get your RD45 yet?



RD20... should be here later today though not sure I'll get to even look at it before tomorrow since I'm going to the Pens game tonight. I've got no way to do clips but I'll at least post my thoughts on it once I get to play it for a bit


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> RD20... should be here later today though not sure I'll get to even look at it before tomorrow since I'm going to the Pens game tonight. I've got no way to do clips but I'll at least post my thoughts on it once I get to play it for a bit



So what is the verdict? Is it as aggressive sounding as the RD45? I am kind of curious how this amp sounds with it's typically smooth 6V6 power section.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> So what is the verdict? Is it as aggressive sounding as the RD45? I am kind of curious how this amp sounds with it's typically smooth 6V6 power section.



I have been absolutely swamped and just FINALLY got to sit down and put in some decent playtime with this today... and I like it, it definitely has the same versatility as the RD45 and sounds awesome. Something that also doesn't come through in the vids I've seen is that these have the Fortin gain clarity where even with the gain up the notes in the chords come through.


----------



## rebornself27

technomancer said:


> I have been absolutely swamped and just FINALLY got to sit down and put in some decent playtime with this today... and I like it, it definitely has the same versatility as the RD45 and sounds awesome. Something that also doesn't come through in the vids I've seen is that these have the Fortin gain clarity where even with the gain up the notes in the chords come through.


 

I Agree my Diavlo you can dime the gain and you still hear everyhing note wise great amp love how the presence knob reacts Found my tone in these fortin /randall amps


----------



## Sam MJ

technomancer said:


> I have been absolutely swamped and just FINALLY got to sit down and put in some decent playtime with this today... and I like it, it definitely has the same versatility as the RD45 and sounds awesome. Something that also doesn't come through in the vids I've seen is that these have the Fortin gain clarity where even with the gain up the notes in the chords come through.


 Great to hear some more good reviews of the Diavlo stuff !

Any chance you could get a clip of it up?


----------



## technomancer

Sam MJ said:


> Great to hear some more good reviews of the Diavlo stuff !
> 
> Any chance you could get a clip of it up?



Sorry I've got nothing to record with, don't even have a decent cell phone cam these days


----------



## Sam MJ

technomancer said:


> Sorry I've got nothing to record with, don't even have a decent cell phone cam these days


Oh well, no worries .

From the clips I've heard of the 1+5 they seem kinda dark and scooped, is that just how they've got them dialed in?


----------



## rebornself27

Sam MJ said:


> Oh well, no worries .
> 
> From the clips I've heard of the 1+5 they seem kinda dark and scooped, is that just how they've got them dialed in?




Def how they got them dialed in you can make the diavlo bright if you like between the treble and presence' the amp sounds great scooped but the mids can be dialed in and sit nicely in the mix i find the diavlo a very balanced amp


----------



## m3talmike

technomancer said:


> Sorry I've got nothing to record with, don't even have a decent cell phone cam these days



Just an excuse...bring a friend of yours then with a smartphone and do the job as told...kidding of course


----------



## Wookieslayer

damn, this sounds really good when the mix kicks in.

RD5 - YouTube


----------



## xxx128

Is there any comparison between the rd45h and the rd20h available online? Couldnt find anything so far. Anyone tried both of them and wants to share their impressions?


----------



## drinkinsum

Wookieslayer said:


> damn, this sounds really good when the mix kicks in.
> 
> RD5 - YouTube



GAS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wookieslayer said:


> damn, this sounds really good when the mix kicks in.
> 
> RD5 - YouTube



I'm starting to realize how much I dislike his demos. His guitar sounds WAY too twangy.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I think it's a tele lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's some First Act Tele with a really low-output humbucker that sounds like a single coil.


----------



## Loomer

I love the shit out of the way that guitar looks, just sayin'.

Also, still interested to see what Randall and AtB come up with.


----------



## ricknasty1985

Are the new diavlo based on any particular Fortin amps like the thrasher is?


----------



## Desolate1

ricknasty1985 said:


> Are the new diavlo based on any particular Fortin amps like the thrasher is?



No, not from what has been said in the interviews that I have seen from NAMM. They do seem to have the clarity, note separation and attack that Mike is know for.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I believe they're pretty much the original Randall Diavlo, with more gain, clarity, and a tighter bass.


----------



## xCaptainx

So I used the RG13 as a preamp for my american tour. Gotta say, I was really, really surprised and enjoyed it a lot. 

I was using a bias modded 5150 poweramp section and basson 4x12 cabinet. It was insanely easy to dial in a huge amount of low end on this thing (I think the basson cab really helped with this) but ultimately I was more interested in a low gain, high mid setup. Happy to say I was able to dial in a really nice low gain chug with heaps of mids that cut through really, really well. 

Anywho, hard to write about it without putting up some audio clips (i'll try put some up next week) but I really liked this unit. It was a great tour accessory and I could easily recommend it to anyone needing a cheap, easy to transport preamp for touring.


----------



## Nemonic

xCaptainx said:


> So I used the RG13 as a preamp for my american tour. Gotta say, I was really, really surprised and enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> I was using a bias modded 5150 poweramp section and basson 4x12 cabinet. It was insanely easy to dial in a huge amount of low end on this thing (I think the basson cab really helped with this) but ultimately I was more interested in a low gain, high mid setup. Happy to say I was able to dial in a really nice low gain chug with heaps of mids that cut through really, really well.
> 
> Anywho, hard to write about it without putting up some audio clips (i'll try put some up next week) but I really liked this unit. It was a great tour accessory and I could easily recommend it to anyone needing a cheap, easy to transport preamp for touring.


Sounds promising. Have you got in touch with the emulated output?
Is that thing made by Mike Fortin?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nemonic said:


> Sounds promising. Have you got in touch with the emulated output?
> Is that thing made by Mike Fortin?



For $250, I'd be surprised as shit.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe they're pretty much the original Randall Diavlo, with more gain, clarity, and a tighter bass.



Yeah Mike basically redesigned them.



Nemonic said:


> Sounds promising. Have you got in touch with the emulated output?
> Is that thing made by Mike Fortin?



MADE by no, DESIGNED by yes


----------



## Nemonic

technomancer said:


> Yeah Mike basically redesigned them.
> 
> 
> 
> MADE by no, DESIGNED by yes


Sorry for that. Non-native english speaker, you know.
Are you sure about that? Isn't it something like "Omg it is going to be so cheap, I am gonna let my one-eyed servant do that..."?
Am I right that it is basically the pre and emulated output section of that new solid state head?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The new RG series was designed by the guy that did the Randall Warhead, I believe. Mike Fortin designed the noise gate on the RG3003.


----------



## Nemonic

Hey Tobias,
Thanks for reaching out. The RG series was not designed by me. It was Dale Heinz, the guy that designed the Warhead with Dime directly! RG13 is the same preamp as RG100/1503/3003.
Cheers
Mike

True story. Still am going to try it out once it reach Czechnya republic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's the name. Couldn't remember it. 

So, yeah, the RG will probably sound like a mix between the RG series and the Warhead. I'm assuming the 3rd channel will have some influences from the Warhead, and some videos do confirm that.


----------



## technomancer

Nemonic said:


> Hey Tobias,
> Thanks for reaching out. The RG series was not designed by me. It was Dale Heinz, the guy that designed the Warhead with Dime directly! RG13 is the same preamp as RG100/1503/3003.
> Cheers
> Mike
> 
> True story. Still am going to try it out once it reach Czechnya republic.



Cool, I stand corrected 

And yeah Mike is a great guy to deal with and respond to emails. I dealt with him in the past when he was still doing his Cali Marshall mods


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Cool, I stand corrected



You were kind of right. 

Like I said, Mike Fortin designed the noise gate on the RG3003. He's also using the same noise gate one some of his own amps, one being a modded Marshall for Dino Cazares.


----------



## Desolate1




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## xxx128

I am unsure if i should get the RD45H or the RD20H. Anyone played both. And are there any significant differences in tone with these two amps? Thx.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bumpage. looks like some of the stuff is appearing on Musiciansfriend now. The RG13 is available.

Randall RG13 IW Solid State Guitar Pedal Amplifier | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Wookieslayer

Damn that Allan Marcus vid sounds good to me. And it was just the raw compensated out.


----------



## Nemonic

I nearly cried that they are not releasing any Thrasher/Diavlo pedal right now. I thought about that RG13, but today I came up with a much better idea.
I could pick a RD1/5 head! Correct me if I am wrong, but it is basically the same circuit as inside those bigger models, without the EQ, with extra tone stack. 
It has a power soak inside. 
I could place it into the FX loop of my POD HD 500. That loop is virtual, so I could place gate, equaliser and Q Filter in front of Diavlo, and a post equaliser with double delay (to create double tracked feeling) after the Emulated output of Diavlo. This way I would get fully controllable setup with tube distortion and analog speaker simulation, while still being able to use POD sounds (basically clean stuff) with just switching off that loop.
What do you think? Is there something I am missing?


----------



## jd267

when is the dame thrasher coming out??? wtf lol


----------



## Desolate1

jd267 said:


> when is the dame thrasher coming out??? wtf lol



When I pre-ordered mine I was told July-August for delivery. My guess is that they will start showing up late summer early fall.


----------



## WestOfSeven

It's a real shame that they're made in china, I hope their really watching the qc.

I'm still pumped to pick up a rg3003 though.


----------



## Insinfier

jd267 said:


> when is the dame thrasher coming out??? wtf lol



Randall Thrasher 120W All Tube Guitar Amplifier Head

Maybe contact gearhounds? They might tell you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump from the Randall facebook page:



> Here is a cool interview with Doris Yeh of ChthoniC &#38275;&#38728; from Bass Magazine. *Plans well underway for her signature bass pedal*.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

jd267 said:


> when is the dame thrasher coming out??? wtf lol



Never. It was the old shampoo in the snatch ruse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

YAY FOR MORE BUMPING. 

Found these videos of Jesse Liu from Cthonic demoing the RG13. Sounds pretty badass. 




And he's supposed to be doing more Randall demos in the future.


----------



## Ericbrujo

From Randall's Facebook

Randall Amplifiers:

Hey guys. We are super happy to announce that our Thrasher heads are now fully in production and ready to order. Shipments are slated to begin early fall. Average street price in the US is $1799. International pricing should be fairly inline with US pricing but please check with your local distributors/dealers. Get ready for some of the heaviest tones Randall Amps has ever delivered...


----------



## bubbastain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm starting to realize how much I dislike his demos. His guitar sounds WAY too twangy.



You sure know how to hurt a guys feelings. But yeah, your right. I usually have a good amount of twang in my tone. The pickup I have in that guitar is VERY single coil sounding. The first video I did of the RD5 was extra twangy because I had the gain just below noon and probably had the tone knob up a bit too high. The RD5 rocks though. Since there still aren't hardly any videos of it I'll see about doing a playthrough type with a higher output pickup like a JB or Suhr Aldrich and in Drop D tuning. Also looking to get a RD20 or 45 in the next few months or so.

*** shit, I just noticed that I have been a member since Feb 2008 and this is my first post!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No offense, I'm not a fan of high-gain sounds that are twangy, almost Tele-like.


----------



## bubbastain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No offense, I'm not a fan of high-gain sounds that are twangy, almost Tele-like.



No offense taken at all. Everybody likes something a little different. I like thick ass meaty high gain tones as well as the twangy ones.


----------



## sylcfh

Is Dino using them yet?


----------



## Desolate1

sylcfh said:


> Is Dino using them yet?



I saw on Fortin's FB page that Mike built him a modded Marshall. So I don't know what the deal is with him playing the Thrasher. So far the only person that I have seen that they have sent a Thrasher to is the guy from Phil Anselmo's band.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

To all the people that were linked from Randall's Facebook page...

Hi.


----------



## The Deathroll

Hello!!
I want to share a soundclip I put together a few weeks ago featuring the new Randall RD5. Small amp packed with mean gain.
Salud!!!

https://soundcloud.com/davidc-6/randall-diavlo-5


----------



## Insinfier

Waiting on that Satan price and date.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Scroll up a few posts.


----------



## Desolate1

Just saw this posted up on Randall's FB page. Looks like they are listening.

Hey guys, there is a growing thread over at the sevenstring.org Gear & Equipment sub forum discussing the new Randall gear for 2013. For all those that have received some of the new products, it would be great if you could post whatever comments, pictures and videos to this thread. It's a great method for people to see honest gear reviews, learn about setups and more. All the same applies to anyone wishing to post new gear pics/videos/reviews on our Facebook page also. Many thanks! 

If they get me my Thrasher I would be more then happy to post a review/video.


----------



## sylcfh

Desolate1 said:


> I saw on Fortin's FB page that Mike built him a modded Marshall. So I don't know what the deal is with him playing the Thrasher. So far the only person that I have seen that they have sent a Thrasher to is the guy from Phil Anselmo's band.






I heard that the Marshall was for the shows FF was playing Demanufacture in its entirety.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He's been using a Kemper, so I'm betting he profiled the amp.


----------



## The Deathroll

I put together this soundclip with the Randall RG13. I plugged it straight to my interface, 
I used all channels for different parts.
The rhythm guitars were recorded with channel 2
The leads were recorded with channel 3
Acoustics were recorded with channel 1
Very versatile, It can be used as a power amp, pre amp and as a pedal also great for recording. The distortion goes tight with the note also tour friendly.
Your input is welcomed, don't forget to be cool 

https://soundcloud.com/davidc-6/blacktrip-final-3


----------



## Desolate1

Cool little video of the RD5.

mhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Q-ZSMApn93oean.


----------



## UncurableZero

What the actual ....?! The Fortin modded RD50C is not on Thomann's website (only 1 B-stock left) and is replaced by the RD40C which is double the price and therefore competing with the Ironhearts, ENGL Thunder/Screamer and almost falls in the range of the 5153 mini head. I haven't tried one, but the new ones better be good if they're double the price...


----------



## technomancer

UncurableZero said:


> What the actual ....?! The Fortin modded RD50C is not on Thomann's website (only 1 B-stock left) and is replaced by the RD40C which is double the price and therefore competing with the Ironhearts, ENGL Thunder/Screamer and almost falls in the range of the 5153 mini head. I haven't tried one, but the new ones better be good if they're double the price...



The 50 price you're looking at is a closeout, they were normally in the same ballpark as what the new 40 is priced at. The 40C is 628 euros, the 5150III combo is 1333 euros, not really in the same ballpark at all 

Also having owned both the 5150III 50w and the Diavlo 20H heads I actually preferred the Diavlo...


----------



## damico529

technomancer said:


> The 50 price you're looking at is a closeout, they were normally in the same ballpark as what the new 40 is priced at. The 40C is 628 euros, the 5150III combo is 1333 euros, not really in the same ballpark at all
> 
> Also having owned both the 5150III 50w and the Diavlo 20H heads I actually preferred the Diavlo...


 
I was pretty close to grabbing a used 5153 50w instead of my rd45, why'd you like the diavlo better? just curious.


----------



## technomancer

damico529 said:


> I was pretty close to grabbing a used 5153 50w instead of my rd45, why'd you like the diavlo better? just curious.



I just like the Diavlos gain sound a bit better. Don't get me wrong, they're both great amps you can't go wrong with either one


----------



## technomancer

Found out an interesting tidbit, the RD20H has the bias range to use 6L6s


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Found out an interesting tidbit, the RD20H has the bias range to use 6L6s



Also pretty cool that you can use EL34s in the RD100.
Yes, I saw that FB post too.


----------



## Desolate1

It looks like GC is now has the RD and RG series in stock. Hopefully about one more month and I will have my Thrasher.


----------



## rebornself27

Looks like ill have to take a ride to GC to try the Randall rd100 soon


----------



## FortinAmps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also pretty cool that you can use EL34s in the RD100.
> Yes, I saw that FB post too.



Yes, just enough room for the EH 6CA7 I put into Marzi's RD100. Some EL34s that might be high on the range, will require a slight bias range change but that is very simple for any tech to do. It is just 2 small resistor changes. 
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## FortinAmps

Desolate1 said:


> It looks like GC is now has the RD and RG series in stock. Hopefully about one more month and I will have my Thrasher.



Did you see them on the showroom floor? 

I was told that only online via Musician's Friend but still not showing online

Sam Ash has the whole line but only online for the now:
http://www.samash.com

Squid Music has some RD stuff in stock
www.squidmusic.net

Gearhounds as well....
Randall Amps and Cabs

cheers,
Mike


----------



## Desolate1

FortinAmps said:


> Did you see them on the showroom floor?
> 
> I was told that only online via Musician's Friend but still not showing online
> 
> Sam Ash has the whole line but only online for the now:
> http://www.samash.com
> 
> Squid Music has some RD stuff in stock
> www.squidmusic.net
> 
> Gearhounds as well....
> Randall Amps and Cabs
> 
> cheers,
> Mike



I just saw that they have the whole RG and RD line online. I checked a few of the RD heads and they are listed as being in stock. The only thing I see listed on MF's site is the RG13 which is weird since MF and GC are one and the same. Now enough web surfing go crack the whip and get me my Thrasher.


----------



## feraledge

I couldn't be more eager to see these Fortin-Randalls pop up locally so I can try them out. I loved the sound of the RMs, but I'm really amped to hear a Diavlo in person. Pun intended. Har har.


----------



## sylcfh

So, does having a high and low gain control eliminate the need for a typical overdrive circuit to boost the amp? It looks as if they are employing a clean boost, which would normally muddy up a heavily distorted signal. The mid hump of an overdrive is needed to tighten things up, but it seems as if you could do that with the new gain controls and then just place a simple clean boost on the amp. 

Pretty ingenious if you ask me...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty sure thats what they're trying to aim for with the mid gain control. Keep the low mid gain low and keep the high mid gain high and it'll probably work similarly to a Tubescreamer.


----------



## metalvince333

FortinAmps said:


> Did you see them on the showroom floor?
> 
> I was told that only online via Musician's Friend but still not showing online
> 
> Sam Ash has the whole line but only online for the now:
> http://www.samash.com
> 
> Squid Music has some RD stuff in stock
> www.squidmusic.net
> 
> Gearhounds as well....
> Randall Amps and Cabs
> 
> cheers,
> Mike


Hey Mike!

Is the Randall Satan still happening? I can't see it on the Randall website anymore. And if so, is October still pretty much the expected time frame to see them popping up?


----------



## WestOfSeven

Can't wait until my thrasher gets here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mike Fortin posted this on his FB:


----------



## 7stringDemon

There needs to be some videos of these Randalls getting heavy. I don't mean Dream Theater heavy, I mean Cannibal Corpse heavy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

iPhone video of the production version of Ola's Satan.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566426820082784


----------



## drinkinsum

How is everyone liking the RD5? Still torn between this and an HT-5 or HT 5 metal


----------



## WestOfSeven

drinkinsum said:


> How is everyone liking the RD5? Still torn between this and an HT-5 or HT 5 metal


 
RD5 is better


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soemthing in the works for Nuno.


----------



## technomancer

I think he posted a while ago they had sent an amp to Nuno and were waiting to hear if he liked it. Looking forward to seeing these with Fortin tweaks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I did, too. Think it'll be based on the Cali mod?


----------



## drinkinsum

What's a good 1x12 for an RD5 ? Randall has an 1x12 with Randall speak or V30

Also does the RD5 have the volume on the clean side?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I did, too. Think it'll be based on the Cali mod?



Hmmm not sure. Beyond going 'oh that looks cool' I haven't really looked into the Nuno amps much to know what they're like or if that would work out. 

I will say a production version of the Cali Marshall would be awesome. I still kick myself for selling the one I had.


----------



## Loomer

Alright... So are there any new rumours about what they are cooking up for/with After The Burial!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Hmmm not sure. Beyond going 'oh that looks cool' I haven't really looked into the Nuno amps much to know what they're like or if that would work out.



I really have no clue how the stock Nuno amps sound. I just know that Nuno and that Slash's rhythm guitarist for his solo stuff used to use them. I have never had a chance to hear them. 

Would love to see what Mike has in mind for this. If this ends up being a production Cali, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some camera footage of the RD100. Sounds pretty damn chug-happy.


----------



## BeyondDan

I wonder something about the RD100 vs the RD45...
Since the RD100 has 3 channel (clean, gain1, gain2) does the 2 gain channels have the same "amount" of gain but independently ajustable or it's more like the rythm and lead channel on a 6505+?

And since the RD45 only has 2 channel (clean and overdrive), does it mean that the RD100 has more gain on the gain2 channel than the RD45 on the overdrive channel?

Don't know if i'm clear enough, but i'm really looking forward to get an RD45 soon, so that's why i'm questioning...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not really sure, but I'm betting the OD channel of the RD45 is the same thing as the OD2 of the RD100.


----------



## damico529

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some camera footage of the RD100. Sounds pretty damn chug-happy.




you know, that thing sounds like it has 10x the gain/balls then my rd45, even when im boosting it it doesn't sound that ballsy, im starting to think one of my tubes got messed up during shipping lol.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Well 100w will def have more balls than it's 50w equivalent. More wattage, more headroom, more bass.


----------



## damico529

Wookieslayer said:


> Well 100w will def have more balls than it's 50w equivalent. More wattage, more headroom, more bass.


 
man, totally making me regret not shelling out for the 100, my shit sounds nothing like that 

the 45's great but I have to have both onboard boost and my OD on along with the amp being cranked up a bit to get it to sound even somewhat close to that lol. the 100 sounds waaay tighter and more abrasive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maybe contact them about it and see if they have anything to say about it?

Hell, Mike Fortin comes here once in awhile. Maybe he can tell us whether the preamps or different, the power amps affect the tone that drastically, or if you got some bad tubes or something.


----------



## BeyondDan

damico529 said:


> man, totally making me regret not shelling out for the 100, my shit sounds nothing like that
> 
> the 45's great but I have to have both onboard boost and my OD on along with the amp being cranked up a bit to get it to sound even somewhat close to that lol. the 100 sounds waaay tighter and more abrasive.



That's what i was afraid of....I would like the RD45 for the portability....I already have a 6505+ so another 100 watts would be unnecessary for me....


----------



## Wookieslayer

damico529 said:


> man, totally making me regret not shelling out for the 100, my shit sounds nothing like that
> 
> the 45's great but I have to have both onboard boost and my OD on along with the amp being cranked up a bit to get it to sound even somewhat close to that lol. the 100 sounds waaay tighter and more abrasive.



What cab are you using? 

Edit: I just looked and see you're using a Krank which has high wattage speakers. Maybe that cab needs more wattage/olume for the speakers to be pushed...


----------



## damico529

yeah that's a possibility, didn't really think about the watt difference. my cab is really dark sounding which worked great for taming the highs on my old vetta, I do run the treble a little high on the randall to compensate for that though. 

now don't get me wrong the 45 sounds great with my OD/noise gate. it just doesn't sound anything like that video unboosted, even with my head boosted I think the 100 sounds way tighter in that video lol.

ill just have to try it out with a v30 loaded cab or something along that line and see if that does the trick.

Randall's still the shit


----------



## drinkinsum

Does the RD45/100 have a good master volume for lower levels?


----------



## FortinAmps

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Maybe contact them about it and see if they have anything to say about it?
> 
> Hell, Mike Fortin comes here once in awhile. Maybe he can tell us whether the preamps or different, the power amps affect the tone that drastically, or if you got some bad tubes or something.




The RD45 gain channel and RD100 Gain 1 channel are the same. RD100 Gain 2 adds a touch more modern gain and thickness...Gain 2 is the Blue channel on the RD100 so yes, it has more aggressive gain than the RD45. 

I had to make the RD100 a little more in the goods department as it is the top of the RD line 
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## FortinAmps

metalvince333 said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> Is the Randall Satan still happening? I can't see it on the Randall website anymore. And if so, is October still pretty much the expected time frame to see them popping up?



It's isn't officially released yet even though we showed the first prototype at Messe 2013. 2nd prototype is due shortly. If all is good, off to Ola for final approval. Fingers crossed if it goes down without major issues, then we hope to have them in stock for Namm. 

A whole bunch more more amps to be release at Namm. All the Diavlo and RG lines have stock in USM warehouse. Thrashers are due to land first week in October. 

We're a small team and working like madmen. We're trying to release the best possible products we can. 
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## FortinAmps

technomancer said:


> I think he posted a while ago they had sent an amp to Nuno and were waiting to hear if he liked it. Looking forward to seeing these with Fortin tweaks



It left today. It's a new 50w that hasn't been released. It is completely different from the old NBK100 tonewise. I love the way it came out but it is not up to me. Nuno has to dig it and give it the thumbs up....otherwise it won't be released. 

Sorry to say that it is not Cali mod based. 
Cheers!
Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FortinAmps said:


> The RD45 gain channel and RD100 Gain 1 channel are the same. RD100 Gain 2 adds a touch more modern gain and thickness...Gain 2 is the Blue channel on the RD100 so yes, it has more aggressive gain than the RD45.



Welp, if I ever get the RD, I'm getting the 100. 



FortinAmps said:


> Sorry to say that it is not Cali mod based.



Forever disappointed. Oh well, I still have no clue how the original sounded, but I'm betting this'll sound like all kind of awesome 80's crunch. 

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## damico529

damn that sucks, no wonder I wasn't digging the rd45 without my overdrive.

doesn't make sense to me that you would limit the 45 like that, I thought I was only paying for less watts, not less tone.

now im really bummed lol.

EDIT: I had the money for the 100 but I never use rhythm channels and rarely used the clean so I figured id save me some cash and get the 45.

looks like I ....ed myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can you get the amp returned, or is it too late? 

EDIT: Also, are there any good clips showing off the RG3003? That's the amp I'm really interested in.


----------



## metalvince333

FortinAmps said:


> It's isn't officially released yet even though we showed the first prototype at Messe 2013. 2nd prototype is due shortly. If all is good, off to Ola for final approval. Fingers crossed if it goes down without major issues, then we hope to have them in stock for Namm.
> 
> A whole bunch more more amps to be release at Namm. All the Diavlo and RG lines have stock in USM warehouse. Thrashers are due to land first week in October.
> 
> We're a small team and working like madmen. We're trying to release the best possible products we can.
> Cheers,
> Mike


Allright thanks! 
I was waiting on the satan since Paul told me it was due to october but I might just get the trasher after all. I'm leaving on tour on October and I want my Randall to be road tested haha

What are the main differences between the trasher and satan? I was attracted to the satan since I play melodic death metal in the like of what Ola plays but if it's not that different, I dont think I'm going to mind. I'm currently running a 5150 with a maxon od 808 and a randall 4x12 xl with v30's and I cant wait to try my randall amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The gain frequency, depth, and presence controls are different on the Satan, and has a sweep control knob for the dirty channel's mid control instead of a mid shift switch. The Satan also has 6L6 and KT88 power tubes.


----------



## damico529

nay, looks like im stuck with this thing. I don't even want to look at it after hearing that video. my 45 sounds like a goddamn rodded marshall compared to the 100.

its probably gonna get used as a huge overweight 50 watt power amp now since I cant even sell the ....ing thing on craigslist.

you'd think mike or randall would have made that a little bit more clear that your paying for an amp without a ....ing lead channel of the big brother before they started putting them on the market.

am I wrong for thinking its completely retarded to take the lead channel out of a modern metal amp? 

i feel like i got shit on.


----------



## BeyondDan

damico529 said:


> nay, looks like im stuck with this thing. I don't even want to look at it after hearing that video. my 45 sounds like a goddamn rodded marshall compared to the 100.
> 
> its probably gonna get used as a huge overweight 50 watt power amp now since I cant even sell the ....ing thing on craigslist.
> 
> you'd think mike or randall would have made that a little bit more clear that your paying for an amp without a ....ing lead channel of the big brother before they started putting them on the market.
> 
> am I wrong for thinking its completely retarded to take the lead channel out of a modern metal amp?
> 
> i feel like i got shit on.



Yeah i'm a bit on your side on this point!! I was looking at the RD45 because of the size and weight (really more portable than a 6505) but now that i know that it will not acheive the RD100 tone....i'm disapointed....



FortinAmps said:


> The RD45 gain channel and RD100 Gain 1 channel are the same. RD100 Gain 2 adds a touch more modern gain and thickness...Gain 2 is the Blue channel on the RD100 so yes, it has more aggressive gain than the RD45.
> 
> I had to make the RD100 a little more in the goods department as it is the top of the RD line
> Cheers,
> Mike



Thanks Mike, you perfectly answered my question....but unfortunately that's not the answer I wanted hahaha! But I understand your point.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I'm waiting for the Thrasher pedal....  Any ETA on that Mike? 


Don't feel so bad damico... What settings do you run with the amp and Green Rhino? have you experimented with different tubes yet? Maybe an EQ in the loop, or a BBE?  (I'd be kinda mad too, lol. too bad GC isn't carrying them in stores...)


----------



## technomancer

damico529 said:


> nay, looks like im stuck with this thing. I don't even want to look at it after hearing that video. my 45 sounds like a goddamn rodded marshall compared to the 100.
> 
> its probably gonna get used as a huge overweight 50 watt power amp now since I cant even sell the ....ing thing on craigslist.
> 
> you'd think mike or randall would have made that a little bit more clear that your paying for an amp without a ....ing lead channel of the big brother before they started putting them on the market.
> 
> am I wrong for thinking its completely retarded to take the lead channel out of a modern metal amp?
> 
> i feel like i got shit on.



You made invalid assumptions so now you feel shit on? Really?

Yes you are wrong expecting a 2 channel amp and a 3 channel amp in a line will have the same channels.

Anyways having listened to that clip and having owned the RD20 which has the same channels as your 40, you can definitely get that tone or very close from the clip without too much trouble using a v30 cab and the right pickups


----------



## BeyondDan

technomancer said:


> You made invalid assumptions so now you feel shit on? Really?
> 
> Yes you are wrong expecting a 2 channel amp and a 3 channel amp in a line will have the same channels.
> 
> Anyways having listened to that clip and having owned the RD20 which has the same channels as your 40, you can definitely get that tone or very close from the clip without too much trouble using a v30 cab and the right pickups



Yeah...I bet there is a little bit of that too!! 

Maybe putting some Winged =C= 6L6 would improve the gain of the RD45...BTW what brand are the stock tubes on this amp???


----------



## damico529

Wookieslayer said:


> I'm waiting for the Thrasher pedal....  Any ETA on that Mike?
> 
> 
> Don't feel so bad damico... What settings do you run with the amp and Green Rhino? have you experimented with different tubes yet? Maybe an EQ in the loop, or a BBE?  (I'd be kinda mad too, lol. too bad GC isn't carrying them in stores...)


 
ive got the 45's gain a little over 12 o'clock, bass: 10, mid:2 or 3, treble and presence are both around 1.

the green rhino goes: volume 10 o'clock, tone's around 2:30, drive at 2, 100hz at noon (sometimes lower, gets too flubby above noon, for me anyways) and the mid curves at about 1.

I haven't tried any different tubes or anything but im not really open on the bbe or eq solution, id rather keep it simple, im gonna have to wait till someone I know gets some v30's to try it through and if that don't do me im looking at the isp theta pedal or something else along that line when im able to afford it maybe even a ....ing pod lol.





technomancer said:


> You made invalid assumptions so now you feel shit on? Really?
> 
> Yes you are wrong expecting a 2 channel amp and a 3 channel amp in a line will have the same channels.
> 
> Anyways having listened to that clip and having owned the RD20 which has the same channels as your 40, you can definitely get that tone or very close from the clip without too much trouble using a v30 cab and the right pickups


 

well yea, they just now tell everyone the little diavlo's aren't as badass sounding as the 100 three months after I ....ing buy the thing so yea sorry if I feel like I got shit on here lol, sure I made assumptions when I shouldnt have but who honestly thought they were gonna cut the lead channel instead of the rhythm out of a metal amp lol. I just figured they crippled the 45 enough having less tubes and having a shared eq n all.

I still love randall and have nothing but respect for mike, but also still feel i got shit on by them not bothering to mention a pretty big detail like this about their product. if i would have had this information before my dumbass got all trigger happy about some badass new randalls i would have baught the 100 and wouldn't be endlessly tweeking this thing trying to get it to sound better.

atleast i learned that ill never buy a new amp after if comes out ever again.

EDIT: im gonna be an asshole and also assume you probably wouldn't have put your 20 up for sale so quick if it had the gain 2 channel of the 100, and I apologize if im wrong.


----------



## technomancer

damico529 said:


> EDIT: im gonna be an asshole and also assume you probably wouldn't have put your 20 up for sale so quick if it had the gain 2 channel of the 100, and I apologize if im wrong.



You would be completely wrong again, the amp was awesome I only sold it because I bought a Kemper and am selling a lot of my gear including my tube amps and cabs  The Randall was the only one easily shipped so its the only one I'm not moving locally (with the exception of the two EV speakers I have listed).

Unplug the Rhino, turn on the built in boost, and work with the controls on the amp and experiment. It has a metric .... ton of gain on tap and the tone from the RD100 video is completely doable, I got very similar out of a PRS SE 7 loaded with Duncan Sentient/Pegasus pups through a V30 cab.


----------



## Desolate1

BeyondDan said:


> Yeah...I bet there is a little bit of that too!!
> 
> Maybe putting some Winged =C= 6L6 would improve the gain of the RD45...BTW what brand are the stock tubes on this amp???



Changing the power tubes on an amp is not going to increase the gain. It can change the response and feel of the amp. I think that these are shipping with Ruby Tubes which are a good tube. From my experience with other amps the 6L6 with the most aggressive feel and response has been the JJ. Now changing the preamp tubes especially V1 will change the gain and tone of the amp the most, but once again we are talking about fairly subtle changes. Changing the tubes on Fender Twin is going to make it some flame throwing beast.


----------



## damico529

technomancer said:


> You would be completely wrong again, the amp was awesome I only sold it because I bought a Kemper and am selling a lot of my gear including my tube amps and cabs  The Randall was the only one easily shipped so its the only one I'm not moving locally (with the exception of the two EV speakers I have listed).
> 
> Unplug the Rhino, turn on the built in boost, and work with the controls on the amp and experiment. It has a metric .... ton of gain on tap and the tone from the RD100 video is completely doable, I got very similar out of a PRS SE 7 loaded with Duncan Sentient/Pegasus pups through a V30 cab.


 
well then, aren't I just a dumbass.


I spent well over a month dialing this thing in before I got the green rhino, theirs just no way this thing gets brute without it (with my cab anyway)

my old 333xl had shittons more gain then this thing does, I was able to run that into my krank cab unboosted and it sounded waaay gnarlier.

I cant turn the gain knob on the amp higher then noon regardless if its boosted or what the settings are, it just gets looser and looses clarity along with a bunch of additional static that seems to overwhelm my isp.


I don't really see my pickups as being a huge factor here (Duncan jb), but the only thing that would make sense to me now is the head cant handle the cab. which sucks, because im not getting rid of my cab anytime soon and I can barely afford a pack of strings, so unfortunately v30's are out of the question for the time being.


----------



## technomancer

damico529 said:


> well then, aren't I just a dumbass.
> 
> 
> I spent well over a month dialing this thing in before I got the green rhino, theirs just no way this thing gets brute without it (with my cab anyway)
> 
> my old 333xl had shittons more gain then this thing does, I was able to run that into my krank cab unboosted and it sounded waaay gnarlier.
> 
> I cant turn the gain knob on the amp higher then noon regardless if its boosted or what the settings are, it just gets looser and looses clarity along with a bunch of additional static that seems to overwhelm my isp.
> 
> 
> I don't really see my pickups as being a huge factor here (Duncan jb), but the only thing that would make sense to me now is the head cant handle the cab. which sucks, because im not getting rid of my cab anytime soon and I can barely afford a pack of strings, so unfortunately v30's are out of the question for the time being.



Sounds like you might have a preamp tube that needs replaced... just a guess. The JB is likely not helping you either if you're looking for a modern high gain metal tone (again just an opinion, never been a fan of the current JB).

For the amount you're carrying on about it though you might be better selling the RD45 and getting something that you like better (or returning it if you still can)


----------



## damico529

technomancer said:


> Sounds like you might have a preamp tube that needs replaced... just a guess. The JB is likely not helping you either if you're looking for a modern high gain metal tone (again just an opinion, never been a fan of the current JB).
> 
> For the amount you're carrying on about it though you might be better selling the RD45 and getting something that you like better (or returning it if you still can)


 
got any tube recommendations? 

i know the jb's aren't all that great but i do actually slightly prefer them over the standard emg equipped guitar's ive played on so i never really bothered to replace them lol

i really don't want to get rid of it but when i dial it in fully without the green rhino it seriously sounds like its only doing half of what that rd100 was doing, that's why im throwing such a hissy fit.


----------



## bubbastain

technomancer said:


> Sounds like you might have a preamp tube that needs replaced... just a guess. The JB is likely not helping you either if you're looking for a modern high gain metal tone (again just an opinion, never been a fan of the current JB).
> 
> For the amount you're carrying on about it though you might be better selling the RD45 and getting something that you like better (or returning it if you still can)



I'm gonna chime in here and agree with Tecnnomancer that you may have a bad preamp tube. I have not played the 45, but I do have the RD5 and it is bad ass, tight and has a ton of gain. I usually run it at 1 o'clock, but I can turn it up all the way and it does not fall apart. If I run my RD5 into the 100 watt power section of my other amp(6L6's) it absolutely can get that tone in the video of the RD100 with no boost. Tight, grindy and mean. I'm using a pretty hot pickup(17K) but not a whole lot hotter than your JB. Also, 9-42 strings in Drop D really add that grind factor. As far as brands of preamp tubes go, any....as long as they are working properly. The Ruby HGs that came with my Randall sound damn good. I tried a HG JJ and a Electro Harmonix. They all sounded good. Also, your setting that you mentioned are pretty extreme. Another reason to think you might have a bad tube. I'm pretty damn sure from looking at the video that the RD100 dude has much more conservative tone settings. Vintage 30s do sound killer with my RD5. What kind of speakers are you currently running?


----------



## sj1998

bubbastain said:


> I'm gonna chime in here and agree with Tecnnomancer that you may have a bad preamp tube. I have not played the 45, but I do have the RD5 and it is bad ass, tight and has a ton of gain. I usually run it at 1 o'clock, but I can turn it up all the way and it does not fall apart. If I run my RD5 into the 100 watt power section of my other amp(6L6's) it absolutely can get that tone in the video of the RD100 with no boost. Tight, grindy and mean. I'm using a pretty hot pickup(17K) but not a whole lot hotter than your JB. Also, 9-42 strings in Drop D really add that grind factor. As far as brands of preamp tubes go, any....as long as they are working properly. The Ruby HGs that came with my Randall sound damn good. I tried a HG JJ and a Electro Harmonix. They all sounded good. Also, your setting that you mentioned are pretty extreme. Another reason to think you might have a bad tube. I'm pretty damn sure from looking at the video that the RD100 dude has much more conservative tone settings. Vintage 30s do sound killer with my RD5. What kind of speakers are you currently running?


 

How are you running the rd5 thru the 100w amp? are you using the XLR out? Thanks!


----------



## bubbastain

sj1998 said:


> How are you running the rd5 thru the 100w amp? are you using the XLR out? Thanks!



I use effects send on the Randall into the return of the amp head or power amp. Gotta make sure there is some sort of volume device in between if the effects return of the amp doesn't have a level control because the volume on the randall will not be functional. I have only used the XLR out for recording and I thinks it's very good.


----------



## technomancer

damico529 said:


> got any tube recommendations?
> 
> i know the jb's aren't all that great but i do actually slightly prefer them over the standard emg equipped guitar's ive played on so i never really bothered to replace them lol
> 
> i really don't want to get rid of it but when i dial it in fully without the green rhino it seriously sounds like its only doing half of what that rd100 was doing, that's why im throwing such a hissy fit.



I only had the stock tubes in mine, but pretty much anything would be an improvement if one of the ones in your amp isn't working right. I'm not sure what the amp "likes" for preamp tubes as I didn't swap them and haven't read about anybody experimenting with it, but for most high gain amps a Tung-Sol in v1 and something like JJs in the other slots would be a fairly cheap combo to try that usually works ok.

While it sounds like a tube issue is likely, there's also no guarantee that's what it is, so it might be worth seeing if you can get the amp checked out under warranty


----------



## sj1998

bubbastain said:


> I use effects send on the Randall into the return of the amp head or power amp. Gotta make sure there is some sort of volume device in between if the effects return of the amp doesn't have a level control because the volume on the randall will not be functional. I have only used the XLR out for recording and I thinks it's very good.


 

Do you need to do something with the return? My manual says the send will be muted unless the return jack receives return signal. I have not experimented with it yet, just going with what the manual says.


----------



## damico529

bubbastain said:


> I'm gonna chime in here and agree with Tecnnomancer that you may have a bad preamp tube. I have not played the 45, but I do have the RD5 and it is bad ass, tight and has a ton of gain. I usually run it at 1 o'clock, but I can turn it up all the way and it does not fall apart. If I run my RD5 into the 100 watt power section of my other amp(6L6's) it absolutely can get that tone in the video of the RD100 with no boost. Tight, grindy and mean. I'm using a pretty hot pickup(17K) but not a whole lot hotter than your JB. Also, 9-42 strings in Drop D really add that grind factor. As far as brands of preamp tubes go, any....as long as they are working properly. The Ruby HGs that came with my Randall sound damn good. I tried a HG JJ and a Electro Harmonix. They all sounded good. Also, your setting that you mentioned are pretty extreme. Another reason to think you might have a bad tube. I'm pretty damn sure from looking at the video that the RD100 dude has much more conservative tone settings. Vintage 30s do sound killer with my RD5. What kind of speakers are you currently running?


 
right on for the input man, ive got eminence v12 legends in my cab.




technomancer said:


> I only had the stock tubes in mine, but pretty much anything would be an improvement if one of the ones in your amp isn't working right. I'm not sure what the amp "likes" for preamp tubes as I didn't swap them and haven't read about anybody experimenting with it, but for most high gain amps a Tung-Sol in v1 and something like JJs in the other slots would be a fairly cheap combo to try that usually works ok.
> 
> While it sounds like a tube issue is likely, there's also no guarantee that's what it is, so it might be worth seeing if you can get the amp checked out under warranty


 

I'll shoot an email over to randall as soon as Im done here, I really appreciate you guys helpin me out.


----------



## BeyondDan

Desolate1 said:


> Changing the power tubes on an amp is not going to increase the gain. It can change the response and feel of the amp. I think that these are shipping with Ruby Tubes which are a good tube. From my experience with other amps the 6L6 with the most aggressive feel and response has been the JJ. Now changing the preamp tubes especially V1 will change the gain and tone of the amp the most, but once again we are talking about fairly subtle changes. Changing the tubes on Fender Twin is going to make it some flame throwing beast.



never said increase... I said improve....


----------



## Sleazy_D

technomancer said:


> Found out an interesting tidbit, the RD20H has the bias range to use 6L6s



how much would a bias job run? i got the 20h and would like to experiment with 6L6.


----------



## technomancer

Sleazy_D said:


> how much would a bias job run? i got the 20h and would like to experiment with 6L6.



Varies wildly depending on the place, your best bet would be to call a couple places local to you and ask what they charge


----------



## Desolate1

FortinAmps said:


> It's isn't officially released yet even though we showed the first prototype at Messe 2013. 2nd prototype is due shortly. If all is good, off to Ola for final approval. Fingers crossed if it goes down without major issues, then we hope to have them in stock for Namm.
> 
> A whole bunch more more amps to be release at Namm. All the Diavlo and RG lines have stock in USM warehouse. Thrashers are due to land first week in October.
> 
> We're a small team and working like madmen. We're trying to release the best possible products we can.
> Cheers,
> Mike


 
Mike, I am hoping first week in October is a typo for the ETA on the Thrashers. You guys have given and missed more release dates on this then I have ever seen.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> Mike, I am hoping first week in October is a typo for the ETA on the Thrashers. You guys have given and missed more release dates on this then I have ever seen.



Interesting, care to site any official release date given anywhere by Randall? To the best of my knowledge there have been a few things dealers have said etc but Randall never put out an official release date on any of these amps.


----------



## Desolate1

I went back to get the dates that Randall gave on their FB page but all the comments on older post have been deleted. I know these aren't "official" but why keep giving dates that they don't meet. As far as I know their has been no "official" release for the RD and RG series yet they are available. I know I am just whining but it get's frustrating when you see dates given by the manufacture on their FB page or in a video from NAMM or MESSE and those dates come and go and still no amp. By the way aren't you the same person who had their panties all in a bundle because you didn't have your RD20 in two weeks? Just saying, you where mad after two weeks and I have been waiting for over 6 months.


----------



## technomancer

I was mad because a dealer listed something as in stock that they didn't actually have, not because a date a small company said they hoped to have something done wasn't met. There's a bit of a difference there 

Did you place an order for the amp six months ago with somebody that said they had them in stock?


----------



## Desolate1

No they where not listed as in stock but this thing has been listed by multiple dealers for pre-order for over six months. Now if I was told up front that it would be a six month wait I would be OK with it. Instead I see multiple dates given by Randall on their website and in video's with employees of Randall that have been missed. I understand that Mike is a one legged man in an ass kicking contest and I feel his pain as a fellow EE that sometimes has to live the bad decisions and incorrect statements of others and myself. But as a customer all I care about is results. Like I said in my earlier post I know that I am just whining and I am not really mad but I am starting to get frustrated.


----------



## Desolate1

New Scott Ian Sig. proto. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dammit, beat me to it. 

Yeah, it looks awesome. I wonder if that's the front of the amp or what.


----------



## Desolate1

They have the users manual for the Thrasher up on their website now. Hopefully this means that my amp should be here shortly.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Scott Ian Series | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more


----------



## Desolate1

Scott Ian Sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh, apparently Jed Simon is using Randall now. ....ing awesome. 



> Watch for Jed and his Randall RD100 / 412 ISO rig on the road this fall!


----------



## Wookieslayer

RD100 demo by killertone!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd take his word with a grain of salt since he's an endorsee, but according to Ola, the RD45 > EVH 5153 50W. 



> So apparently it's a full moon out(explains why I bark like a dog whenever my wife enters my room). Having a cold one and blasting through the new Randall Diavlo amps.
> 
> If you ever considered a EVH 5153 50W, definitely count in the RD45 into the equation. It has that awesome Mike Fortin chug in it and is half the price of the EVH. Now I LOVE the 5153 50w, but now I'm honestly RD45 > 5153


----------



## Moustache_Bash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd take his word with a grain of salt since he's an endorsee, but according to Ola, the RD45 > EVH 5153 50W.



Whoa, that's really saying something. I'm gonna have to check this Randall out.


----------



## Moustache_Bash

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> he's an endorsee



Whoops missed that part, haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. 

They seem like two different amps, though; The EVH is saturated and smoother, while the Diavlo (RD45, mind you) sounds dryer and more aggressive.


----------



## Moustache_Bash

I'd still like to try one. This guy makes it sound pretty awesome:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wanna try one too, but I'd go for the RD100, since it has the OD2 channe, which according to Mike Fortin, has more gain and is tighter than OD1.


----------



## feraledge

I am blown away by how much the RD100H does NOT sound like an $800 head.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## killertone

Did this demo of the new Randall Diavlo RD100 a couple days ago. I used Seymour Duncan Black Winter pickups in my guitar. Check it out...


----------



## metalvince333

Have you had the chance of trying out the trasher also? 
I'm really thinking about getting a r100h instead of waiting for a trasher or satan but I want to make sure I wont regret it.

What are the main differences in tone? I'm mainly looking for a solid rythm metal tone (think In Flames/killswitch engage)

thanks!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Sounds great. How does the Black Winter handle other styles, like say rock and such?


----------



## Moustache_Bash

Are there any gut shots of these amps floating around on the internet?


----------



## geoffshreds

damn dude that was sick!


----------



## rebornself27

Great video great playing man as always


----------



## killertone

metalvince333 said:


> Have you had the chance of trying out the trasher also?
> I'm really thinking about getting a r100h instead of waiting for a trasher or satan but I want to make sure I wont regret it.
> 
> What are the main differences in tone? I'm mainly looking for a solid rythm metal tone (think In Flames/killswitch engage)
> 
> thanks!



Yes, I have played the Thrasher extensively. It is a more refined and focused amp. The HF and LF Gain controls are incredibly useful and allow the user to dial in the exact amount of woof and bite in the distorted tone. The Thrashers will be available very soon you might wait and check them out. That being said, the RD100H is only $799 which is unreal for what you get. 



itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Sounds great. How does the Black Winter handle other styles, like say rock and such?



Handles those styles easily. It is like a Distortion with a bit thicker tone. 



geoffshreds said:


> damn dude that was sick!



Thanks! 



rebornself27 said:


> Great video great playing man as always



I appreciate it!


----------



## BeyondDan

In person...is it comparable to a peavey 6505 (grain, bite speaking)?? or it's 2 really different things?


----------



## metalvince333

Thanks a lot!

I'm actually endorsed by Randall and deal with Paul directly but you seem to have a good experience with the product also. I'm currently running a 5150 signature and I've been waiting for the trasher or a while but I'm not a very patient guy and the RH100H seems to be in the same ballpark as the 5150. Is the first week of october still the official date that the trasher will be ready you think? 

I'm contemplating ordering the RH100H right away but if the trasher really is set for early october then I think i'll wait.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chapman ML-1 + Randall RD45.


----------



## killertone

Cool. I am the US Product Specialist for Randall so if you ever have product questions just ask! 

The Thrashers are due the second half of October.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yay. Official release dates. 

Also, how versatile can the OD1 channel get? Can it handle '80s hard rock and maybe some AC/DC-esque crunch sounds?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, from AVH Guitar Repair:



> Just returned from a super nice visit with Randall Amplifiers chief designer and high-gain mastermind Mike Fortin, where I tried tweaked prototypes of some absolutely amazing-sounding amps: the Thrasher, Kirk Hammett Sig, and the Diavlo RD1 & RD5 mini heads. All have their subtle differences, but the one aspect I found consistent was that signature Fortin Amplification, Inc. tone - thick and chewy gain, but still tight and clear. And you can expect some great and exciting Fortin-designed gear coming from Randall in the near future. They're seriously stepping it up as the New Order in high-gain metal amps. \m/


----------



## protest

How do the RD1 and RD5 compare to the larger heads in terms of sound? Obviously less headroom and bass, but is there a difference in the tonal characteristics? I'm wondering if its worth it to get the RD20 instead of one of these. Is there any difference between the RD1 and RD5 as far as tone goes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think Mike Fortin said the OD1 of the RD1 - RD40 have the same characteristics. Is the RD100 has has the more aggressive OD2.


----------



## protest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Mike Fortin said the OD1 of the RD1 - RD40 have the same characteristics. Is the RD100 has has the more aggressive OD2.



Ok cool thanks. I'll probably wind up picking and RD1 down the line then. I just came up with the idea for an Ikea stack.

Like picture this thing with 8 little 1x8 cabs inside the cubbies.









And then a RD1, HT1 Metal, Dark Terror, and Mesa TA 15 making a wall of 4 mini stacks. Most ridiculous looking thing ever lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Production Thrasher has passed the tests.... The first big batch will be shipping soon.


----------



## Desolate1

I wounder what they mean by shipping soon. Do they mean they are shipping from China and it will be another month or more before they hit dealers or are they going to start shipping to dealers soon?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They keep saying they'll start shipping in October, so yeah. And this is coming from Randall reps and insiders, not dealers. 

Also, not anything related to their new amps (kinda), but just thought it would be cool to see Jed Simon's rig.


----------



## Desolate1

At this point I will believe it when I see my Thrasher sitting at my door. I have never been told anything by the dealer I ordered through that hasn't been said by someone working for Randall. According to Randall own rep's this thing has been coming out since March. What I don't get is that this is the first amp of their new amps that was shown on their site and it is the last amp to actually be released.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> A big happy bday to our good friend and long time team member, George Lynch!! *Look for some awesome George related news from Randall coming soon...*


----------



## Wookieslayer

another video, but this time a play through demo.



Sounds pretty versatile to me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well that answered my earlier question.


----------



## Wookieslayer

I'm thinking an RD5 is in my future... if not that the Thrasher pedal when it comes out!

Also Jed seems to run his V2 pretty similar EQ wise to mine, he pulls back the bass (but not maxed gain on the tube OD tho hahaha).


----------



## demoniaco

I love my Diavlo RD100h! Its ridiculous! all the details are amazing! And it sounds simpley brutal! in all ways!, Beautiful Clean, awesome overdriven tone and Brutal gain... all usable... No unusable crap like other amps


----------



## killertone

Wookieslayer said:


> another video, but this time a play through demo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty versatile to me!




I just made this video a couple days ago and hadn't gotten around to spamming the net with it yet! Thanks for posting it here.

I hope people see that between the 3 different RD videos I have made (RD45, and two RD100 vids) how versatile the amps really are. Randall is aiming these at the modern metal player, and these amps excel at that no doubt, but they will also handle lots of other tones very nicely. I seriously don't see any other amps out there that do this in their price range.


----------



## Chuck

Anyone know of any RD20 demos? I'd love one of those


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The RD1 + a Schecter 7 string + someone that doesn't play a 7-string often.


----------



## killertone

Bummer these vids got buried in a 30 page thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I honestly didn't expect it to last this long, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just thought I'd put this here. You can see Scott using a Thrasher.


----------



## Desolate1

Lucky bastards in Brazil.


----------



## ridner

am looking hard at the RG1003H or a smaller RD - either the 1 or 5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chapman ML-3 + Keith Merrow OD + RG13 > Satan FX Loop


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Has anybody heard the RG80 1x12 combo. I would like to hear it before i get one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some Thrasher kinda-news:



> A big shipment of Thrashers shall soon be arriving... you guys ready?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think I'm the only one that posts here these days. 

Anyways, here's the RG1503 in action.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153336892940627

Definately has that Cyclone/Warhead tone to it.


----------



## Desolate1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some Thrasher kinda-news:



Yeah and I have been hearing "soon" from Randall since May/June. This is getting to be a joke and it's not really funny. They have strung this release out now for almost a year. I found out through Mike's FB page that the hold up has been that they could not find anyone to build the XFMR's right but instead of telling the truth they have strung everyone along by saying it's coming out "soon" every couple of months. All I have to say is that this better be one f'n amazing amp when and if I ever get mine.


----------



## Desolate1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I'm the only one that posts here these days.



That's because most people have either moved on with something else or have long sense stopped giving a shit.

*mod edit: aaaand you have crossed the line into trolling, enjoy the time off*


----------



## bubbastain

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think I'm the only one that posts here these days.



I check this thread almost everyday for updates. Don't post much though. I've decided to hold out for the tube amp pedal. I'm in no hurry though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll probably end up making a "Randall 2014" thread if they release anything new, or ask a mod to rename it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, according to Randall, a shipment of Thrashers are going out to distributors.



> A big batch of Thrashers is already on its way to our global distribution centers....








Also, this is pretty cool. Concept mockups for the Thrasher.

Randall Amplifiers Thrasher serie amp design | Razorimages design agency prettyPhoto[enlarge]/0/

EDIT: Also, the Kirk Hammett sig may be revealed at NAMM, according to Mike.


----------



## Desolate1

killertone said:


> Cool. I am the US Product Specialist for Randall so if you ever have product questions just ask!
> 
> The Thrashers are due the second half of October.


----------



## Vostre Roy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *PICTURES*


 
Nice boxes of Randall Thrasher*e*


----------



## Desolate1

If I had to guess the "e" written at the end of Thrasher on the boxes designates the 230V European version.


----------



## feraledge

I definitely check for updates religiously. And then there's a part of me that thinks that by the time I'm driving to a guitar shop to try one out that I'll be listening to the new necrophagist album.


----------



## drinkinsum

I'm about to pull the trigger on a RD1 and 1x12 cab. 

RD1 pretty loud or should I grab a RD5 instead?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're both not going to be very loud.

Has anyone recieved their Thrashers yet?


----------



## drinkinsum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're both not going to be very loud.
> 
> Has anyone recieved their Thrashers yet?



I just want something at home for normal levels and when people leave I can crank the hell out of it.


----------



## Desolate1

No Thrasher here yet! The last update that I go from the dealer I ordered through is that they are supposed to have them mid-November. This seems about right since Randall posted on their FB page that they shipped from China about mid-October. I am hoping to hear it is on it's way to me in the next week or two, if it ends up getting pushed out much longer then that I am going to cancel my order and move on with something else.

Is anyone here besides me still waiting for a Thrasher? The only other guy on here that I knew actually pre-ordered one canceled his order.


----------



## Desolate1

*Randall Amplifiers *

17 minutes agohttps://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers#

Thrashers are at long last due to arrive in our US warehouse in 8 days... will be shipping out to dealers and customers within a few days of arriving. Europe will be receiving a major shipment not long after... We want to thank everyone for their patience as we ramped up manufacturing. You will not be disappointed with these amps....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Really hoping this means you get your amp soon.


----------



## Metalman X

I'm still wondering if we'll see that thrasher pedal thats been rumored/mentioned. I was tempted to to get the RG-13 pedal, but considering I own a Cyclone, a V2, a T2 como, and my GSP1101 does a surprisingly good RG100es (which I've owned in the past), probably kinda superfluous. the Thrasher pedal would be something new for me though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mike Fortin has actually posted a Randall pedal on Facebook, but he said it isn't the Thrasher.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

I'm wondering, how is the gain structure/sound on the RD100H? It looks really cool but I am wondering how high gain it is, and if it can handle death metal.

Is there a circuit that the amp is based on or is it entirely new? Like does it sound closer to a 6505, modded marshall, Rectifier etc


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's based on the Randall RD50H, which was an amp Randall introduced a few years ago. Fortin tightened up and added a bit more gain (even more on the RD100H). I'm honestly not sure what the original Diavlo was based on, though. 

So, basically it's an amp that has it's own flavor, plus the signature Fortin tone on the re-released models. And yes, it will do death metal no problem.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's based on the Randall RD50H, which was an amp Randall introduced a few years ago. Fortin tightened up and added a bit more gain (even more on the RD100H). I'm honestly not sure what the original Diavlo was based on, though.
> 
> So, basically it's an amp that has it's own flavor, plus the signature Fortin tone on the re-released models. And yes, it will do death metal no problem.



I read somewhere the RD amps were more rock oriented amps, I guess not. I'm use to Peavey amps how is the gain compared to say a 6505+?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The ORIGINAL RD was a rock amp. The new RD1/5/45/100 are metal amps. 

And the RD amps will sound tighter and clearer but won't be as saturated.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to Mike, this is the final Satan sample. I guess the designing is done and they'll be hopefully ready after NAMM...

...If they don't .... up like they did this year.


----------



## Desolate1

I would sure hope that they would not repeat the same mistakes that they made with the Thrasher. But I guess we will have to just wait and see. From the way it looks I should be getting my Thrasher either the first or second week of December.


----------



## Charvel7string

just ordered my thrasher and ive talked to mike and Paul USMC artist relations and as a personal friend and their shipping monday or tuesday so mine should be here next week. ill post it


----------



## Desolate1

Looks like I should be getting my Thrasher this Friday. I will post up some pics after I get it and a review after I have a chance to play it for a while. I hope this wait has been worth it.


----------



## ridner

just ordered the RD20H


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sarah Longfield got her Thrasher.


----------



## Mklane

She doesn't look to stoked.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

^ She thrashed out on the thrasher so hard that that's her stoked face now.


----------



## Insinfier

She looks like the kinda person that ordered the amp and didn't sleep for five days while it was being delivered. Then it finally arrived, they took a picture of it, and posted it on the internet. Then the part you didn't see: They passed out before getting to plug their guitar into the amp.

RIP.

This is not from experience. I would have fallen asleep after the 24-hour mark.

Maybe this is a future challenge for the future Satan purchase...


----------



## Charvel7string

MY THRASHER IS GOING TO BE HERE IN THE MORNING

lol thank god im friends with the people at randall im selling this asap after the satan is released


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> Looks like I should be getting my Thrasher this Friday. I will post up some pics after I get it and a review after I have a chance to play it for a while. I hope this wait has been worth it.



So, if all goes well, you should be getting it today.


----------



## Desolate1

Just got my Thrasher a few hours ago. So far after the initial play through I am impressed. The response of this thing is lightning fast, I have never played an amp that reacts like this. I thought it would have more gain then what it does but with the boost on it has more then enough gain for what I do and I play death metal. After the weekend of playing I will try and post some pics and a more complete review.


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST

i wanna know when the SATAN is going under full production. i thought it was supposed to be early november. guess not.


----------



## VIVIsupial

I'm definitely waiting on the Satan too, was kinda pissed about how long its taking at first but truthfully its given me more time to save a little money so I don't deplete my wallet all at once. Plus I'd rather them take all the time they need to in getting the Satan perfect.

On another note, while wating for the Satan I've really been tempted to save some mkney and get the RD-100. Tbe Thrasher is really sounding great too so really I don't know which is the best buy for me.. sigh so many badass choices


----------



## COCK OF CHRIST

VIVIsupial said:


> I'm definitely waiting on the Satan too, was kinda pissed about how long its taking at first but truthfully its given me more time to save a little money so I don't deplete my wallet all at once. Plus I'd rather them take all the time they need to in getting the Satan perfect.
> 
> On another note, while wating for the Satan I've really been tempted to save some mkney and get the RD-100. Tbe Thrasher is really sounding great too so really I don't know which is the best buy for me.. sigh so many badass choices



i think their having quality control issues with the satan. think about it. the satan is identical to the fortin natas. he hand wires all of his amps and uses high quality parts. the satan is going to be mass produced using lower quality parts. i think thats the issue. cant quite meet the same standards... exact tone


----------



## technomancer

The Satan is not identical to the NATAS, Ola was still tweaking stuff for the production amp with Mike and just finally finalized it about a month ago.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If that picture "final sample" picture is anything to go by, then yeah.


----------



## Desolate1

From what Mike said the whole hold up with the Thrasher, and hence the Satan since they are similar amps, is that they could not find a company in China to build the transformers to spec. Also as said above Ola was still working on the specs up until a month ago. I don't know what is different or unique about these transformers but they are massive and the response of this amp is unreal. From the sound of it the Satan is supposed to be released after NAMM. I am kind of interested in seeing what Scott Ian's sig. the Ultimate Nullifier ends up being. I haven't heard if this is going to be shown at NAMM this year or not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> Just got my Thrasher a few hours ago. So far after the initial play through I am impressed. The response of this thing is lightning fast, I have never played an amp that reacts like this. I thought it would have more gain then what it does but with the boost on it has more then enough gain for what I do and I play death metal. After the weekend of playing I will try and post some pics and a more complete review.



Damn, must really be an impressive amp if you're still in love with it after the long wait.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Soo, uuuhh...

Randall RVC Single-Channel Class A 5W 1x10 Tube Guitar Combo Amp | GuitarCenter

Anyone familiar with this? Is it just a rebaged Diavlo or something?


----------



## Desolate1

I saw a stack of them in boxes at GC yesterday when I went in to pick up cables and crap. I kind of wondered the same thing. They did not have any out of the boxes and the place was packed so I did not have a chance to check one out. I may go in on my lunch break this week to see what is up with them, if I do I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Insinfier

Tried to find info on it. Ran into posts that you posted earlier today on another forum. 

RD5C | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more

The only thing I can find. Screw layout holding the metal grille on seems a bit different.


----------



## drinkinsum

Insinfier said:


> Tried to find info on it. Ran into posts that you posted earlier today on another forum.
> 
> RD5C | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more
> 
> The only thing I can find. Screw layout holding the metal grille on seems a bit different.



Hmm so the RD5C is in GC stores now?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Diavlo series has been out for awhile now, I think.

But yeah, I thought it was a rebaged Diavlo, but I'm not sure.

EDIT: Here's a picture of one that someone on another forum owns.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Turns out it is a re-badged Diavlo.



> RD5 with Thrasher cabinet finish, exclusive through GC at a killer price!


----------



## WestOfSeven

Anybody else buy a thrasher and make some clips yet?


----------



## Desolate1

WestOfSeven said:


> Anybody else buy a thrasher and make some clips yet?



As of right now the only clips I could make would be crappy clips recorded on a tablet. I don't see much sense in this since there are already a bunch of crappy cellphone clips of this thing already. I may start working with a friend of mine on guitar tones for his next album and he has already asked to use my amp so if we record anything in the near future I will post it up.


----------



## WestOfSeven

Desolate1 said:


> As of right now the only clips I could make would be crappy clips recorded on a tablet. I don't see much sense in this since there are already a bunch of crappy cellphone clips of this thing already. I may start working with a friend of mine on guitar tones for his next album and he has already asked to use my amp so if we record anything in the near future I will post it up.



How are you liking it so far? Living up to expectations?


----------



## cereal_guy

Can anyone recommend a solidstate power amp to go with an RG13? preferably not in rack form, ISP's stealth power amp is looking like it might be an option.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Stealth or Crate Powerblock. If you don't mind modifying your cab, look at the Matrix GM50.


----------



## sylcfh

Stealth. It was made for the RG13's main competitor, the Theta pre.


----------



## Desolate1

WestOfSeven said:


> How are you liking it so far? Living up to expectations?



Yes, so far I am really liking this amp. The fact that this amp is so clear and responds so quickly it took some getting used to. After Christmas I plan on starting a new thread with as detailed as possible review. I have been meaning to do this but between work and getting ready for Christmas I just haven't had the time.


----------



## Necris

^ Don't forget to make a few clips.


----------



## technomancer

So since NAMM is coming should I just add "& 2014" to the title


----------



## protest

"& The Foreseeable Future"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> So since NAMM is coming should I just add "& 2014" to the title



Do it. 

Also, a neat little feature with the Satan.



> I'm so happy with how these Satans came out, one thing I've missed with a lot of amps is the ability to spillover effects when turning off the fx-loop.
> 
> Now when turning off the loop it mutes the send level so delays continues to wash out over my next sound. Changing sounds have never been as seamless, and since it's analog there are no drop outs or hickups. Currently running a Wampler Faux Analog Echo for my leads and I've never sounded better. Can't wait to get out and play live!





> Or to quote Mike Fortin:
> " when you hit the loop bypass, it mutes the send level from the send side of the tube and grounds the first effect connected to the loop send jack so it won't pickup any extra noise. The return side is not muted and allows the trails to wash out."


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Anyone actually know of a dealer with a Thrasher in-stock?

None of the big/well-known online dealers have them. GearHounds & Instrument Alley don't have them in-stock, but will take your money and order you one... which could mean waiting who knows how long to receive it... which I refuse to do.

I wonder at this point if Randall actually intends to sell these amps, or what?


----------



## Desolate1

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Anyone actually know of a dealer with a Thrasher in-stock?
> 
> None of the big/well-known online dealers have them. GearHounds & Instrument Alley don't have them in-stock, but will take your money and order you one... which could mean waiting who knows how long to receive it... which I refuse to do.
> 
> I wonder at this point if Randall actually intends to sell these amps, or what?



There is one dealer selling them on Ebay. They are selling them for listed street price but throwing in a free RG13. I have never heard of the place and it says they are from Wisconsin which is where I live, granted they are on the other side of the state and could just be a mom and pop shop that I have never been in. My experience with Instrument Alley was very good. As soon as my Thrasher hit Randall's warehouse in Mississippi it was drop shipped to me, my credit card was not charged until my amp actually shipped. Now I waited nine months for my amp so I don't know it this is there normal practice but I would assume it is. Now Technomancer did not have such a great experience with them but it would not surprise me if the issue was really with Randall and not Instrument Alley. I really don't think most shops are bringing in new inventory this time of year, most shops are waiting until after NAMM to replenish their stock.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

Desolate1 said:


> There is one dealer selling them on Ebay. They are selling them for listed street price but throwing in a free RG13. I have never heard of the place and it says they are from Wisconsin which is where I live, granted they are on the other side of the state and could just be a mom and pop shop that I have never been in. My experience with Instrument Alley was very good. As soon as my Thrasher hit Randall's warehouse in Mississippi it was drop shipped to me, my credit card was not charged until my amp actually shipped. Now I waited nine months for my amp so I don't know it this is there normal practice but I would assume it is. Now Technomancer did not have such a great experience with them but it would not surprise me if the issue was really with Randall and not Instrument Alley. I really don't think most shops are bringing in new inventory this time of year, most shops are waiting until after NAMM to replenish their stock.



Yeah... I saw the one on ebay, but their seller feedback was meh... and I'm not to fond of buying from a smaller shop I've never heard of. 

I honestly don't get why Randall can't get these amps out to dealers. Do they want to sell these things or what? I'm to the point I don't care how great they sound... if they can't get a product to market in 1 year, I don't even want to dare think about the support a buyer will get from them.

Sucks too, as I was super interested in this amp.


----------



## technomancer

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Yeah... I saw the one on ebay, but their seller feedback was meh... and I'm not to fond of buying from a smaller shop I've never heard of.
> 
> I honestly don't get why Randall can't get these amps out to dealers. Do they want to sell these things or what? I'm to the point I don't care how great they sound... if they can't get a product to market in 1 year, I don't even want to dare think about the support a buyer will get from them.
> 
> Sucks too, as I was super interested in this amp.



The new Randall products are coming off a completely new manufacturing line and the transformers for the Thrasher are new custom winds from a new winding source, so I would much prefer they get everything sorted THEN scale production and start cranking out amps. There are a lot of other companies that would have done things the other way around, hit a release date, and had issues with the amps that were in customer's hands. I know personally which way I'd prefer things to go 

That said I totally understand the frustration, I wish they were out and at GC by now so I could go try one


----------



## pstar

should be ready soon after namm shipping will begin


----------



## Desolate1

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Yeah... I saw the one on ebay, but their seller feedback was meh... and I'm not to fond of buying from a smaller shop I've never heard of.
> 
> I honestly don't get why Randall can't get these amps out to dealers. Do they want to sell these things or what? I'm to the point I don't care how great they sound... if they can't get a product to market in 1 year, I don't even want to dare think about the support a buyer will get from them.
> 
> Sucks too, as I was super interested in this amp.



What I would do if I where you is contact Randall and see if they have them sitting in there warehouse, if they do just have your shop of choice order one and you should have it in a few days. I'm telling you man this amp is f'n sick and well worth waiting a few days to a week to get.

As far as Randall's inability to get there new products out to out to stores I think I have made my feeling pretty clear on Randall's bungling of the product release of all there new products so I won't go their. All I can say is that even after waiting 9 months for my amp I am still super pleased with it.


----------



## sylcfh

The RG-13 came out without a hitch. 

Now I already want them to make an updated version with a noise gate and an effective boost instead of just a simple volume boost. Damn you TightMetal Pro!


----------



## Zeoj67

Anyone see the new thrasher demo ....
Review: Tweak and Destroy


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mike's teasing the 667 (Kirk Hammett's sig) for NAMM.

Instagram


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gentlemen...
BEHOLD!!!

The Randall 667.








> Here we go guys... the first of our new product launches for 2014. Big time excited to announce our new flagship.... the 667.
> 
> The 667 has the full range of what Mike Fortin does best. From beautiful cleans, to crunch, to tight focused attack and crushing tone for rhythm, to over the top leads and literally everywhere in between.
> 
> 667 main features:
> 
> - 120 watt 6 channel all tube mega amplifier
> - 6 Channels, 6 modes per channel, 7 Midi programmable functions per channel.
> - Six gain and volume controls with 3 way bright switch for each.
> - Each bank of 3 EQ sections contains 3 way Tone stack shift and separate presence and depth controls.
> - Dual MIDI switchable master volumes.
> - Dual MIDI switchable series/parallel loops.
> - 7 MIDI assignable functions for each channel.
> - Individual metering and bias controls.
> - Heavy duty metal front/rear grills, corners, edging.
> - Dual top handles for easy lifting.
> - Footswitch not included (RF8 suggested).
> 
> $2499 average street price in the US. International pricing to be announced soon.
> 
> High res images and video demos coming soon...
> 
> The 667 will unveil at the 2013 Winter NAMM in Anaheim, CA. Hall B, Booth#5740












The price... hurts.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The price... hurts.



What were you expecting? It's a six channel amp with more options than you can shake a stick at AND it's midi controlled  I was hoping for $2k, but that price really isn't disappointing for what the amp is, and if you look at features is in line with the Thrasher as well 

Now let's hope they got the production issues ironed out and all these awesome Randall amps start shipping after NAMM


----------



## oniduder

price ain't bad for that amount of features and other stuff, mike fortin thrown in there and you have a win

actually as awesome as this is, i have no clue what i'd do with 6 channels, i rarely do anything with 3 so wtf


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> What were you expecting? It's a six channel amp with more options than you can shake a stick at AND it's midi controlled  I was hoping for $2k, but that price really isn't disappointing for what the amp is, and if you look at features is in line with the Thrasher as well
> 
> Now let's hope they got the production issues ironed out and all these awesome Randall amps start shipping after NAMM



Yeah, that's true, but you're still gonna get people bitching about it being MiC. 

Oh well, their loss. 

EDIT: There's supposed to be some pedals on the way, too


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, that's true, but you're still gonna get people bitching about it being MiC.
> 
> Oh well, their loss.
> 
> EDIT: There's supposed to be some pedals on the way, too



Those people can go buy a Meathead for $3k more


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I thought Mike couldn't make the Meathead anymore? I remember him saying something about selling the design to Randall or something like that.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought Mike couldn't make the Meathead anymore? I remember him saying something about selling the design to Randall or something like that.



I thought he said that too, but the design is still on the Fortin Amps website


----------



## 155

It appears fortin is making the thrashers by hand judging by how many are available for sale..wtf this amps release is a joke, should have sold his designs to line 6 at least they can crank out the product,,,


----------



## Manhell

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gentlemen...
> BEHOLD!!!
> 
> The Randall 667.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price... hurts.



That's a Fortin meathead!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Manhell said:


> That's a Fortin meathead!!



Exactly, because Mike Fortin gave Randall the design.


----------



## Necris

I feel like that thing must weigh at least 70 pounds.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

I am stoked for the Thrasher ... But I would be much more stoked if it was like really available.
Now, the Satan is still not really released and now they announce the next amp - one that must be a nightmare for quality control.

I hope this does not work against them, I really wanted to own a Thrasher one day


----------



## damico529

just saw that the Satan and 667 are both up on gearhounds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I see it, too. But the Satan is $5000. I REALLY hope that's just an error and not some last-minute change.


----------



## myampslouder

Considering a Fortin Natas doesn't even cost that much is out money on it being an error.


----------



## Necris

Maybe they swapped the prices of the Satan and 667 by accident?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 667 is supposed to be $2500.


----------



## cereal_guy

do we know what tubes the 667 will have?


----------



## technomancer

cereal_guy said:


> do we know what tubes the 667 will have?



If the bias range is the same as the Meathead, whatever you want to put in it more or less.

Also for people bitching about the Thrasher, there are a couple places on ebay that have them listed as in stock and MF shows them as expected in stock on 1/21.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

technomancer said:


> If the bias range is the same as the Meathead, whatever you want to put in it more or less.
> 
> Also for people bitching about the Thrasher, there are a couple places on ebay that have them listed as in stock and MF shows them as expected in stock on 1/21.



Where do you see them on the MF site? I can't find them? 

As for the ebay sellers... I just don't feel comfortable dealing with some no name mom-pop country shop and sending them almost $2000. Been there, done that. I know ebay will take care of me if there is a major issue, but I hate drama. Rather just deal with a bigger known dealer. Meh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Randall Thrasher AMP | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Randall Thrasher AMP | Musician's Friend



Cool. I may finally get one.


----------



## Wookieslayer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I see it, too. But the Satan is $5000. I REALLY hope that's just an error and not some last-minute change.



Has to be error. Last year Gearhounds had the Thrasher and matching cabs listed for then grand lol.


----------



## Insinfier

Just placeholder prices. I'm gonna bet the Satan will be near the price of the PRS Archon. $1899


----------



## MobiusR

So if I'm correct the Thrasher is a Natas? 

....


----------



## cardinal

Surprised to see external bias points on the 667/Meathead. Doesn't that preclude selling them in the EU (or at least Germany, as I understand it)? I'm in the US does it doesn't really impact me at all, but surprised that Randall would do that for a production amp.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

MF now shows the thrasher's date as 2/21. Looks like a cool amp I'd love to check out ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,someday.


----------



## BeyondDan

Insinfier said:


> Just placeholder prices. I'm gonna bet the Satan will be near the price of the PRS Archon. $1899



This is more the thrasher price range...the Satan is supposed to be more pricey since it's a pimped version of the thrasher...


----------



## technomancer

TRENCHLORD said:


> MF now shows the thrasher's date as 2/21. Looks like a cool amp I'd love to check out ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,someday.



Damnit  



BeyondDan said:


> This is more the thrasher price range...the Satan is supposed to be more pricey since it's a pimped version of the thrasher...



As it's just a modified version of the Thrasher with the voicing tweaked for Ola, I'd be surprised if it's more than $1999


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ola said it was going to be around $1800 - $2000 or something like that.

Also, I thought the Randall Meathead was going to be Kirk's sig amp? It's not. There's another amp to be announced called the KH103.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola said it was going to be around $1800 - $2000 or something like that.
> 
> Also, I thought the Randall Meathead was going to be Kirk's sig amp? It's not. There's another amp to be announced called the KH103.



I wonder if Kirk wanted more voicing changes than they were willing to make to the core model? Guess we'll see at NAMM 

I really need to stop looking at amps...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At least you can afford most of them. 

With all the new amps being announced, as well as the pedals, I'm REALLY hoping this means all the kinks with production are out. It was a problem with transformers, right?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I thought the Randall Meathead was going to be Kirk's sig amp? It's not. There's another amp to be announced called the KH103.



Just saw a post from Mike about the foot controller working with either the 667 or the KH103... so betting the KH103 is a tweaked version of the 667 the same way the Satan is a tweaked version of the Thrasher.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At least you can afford most of them.
> 
> With all the new amps being announced, as well as the pedals, I'm REALLY hoping this means all the kinks with production are out. It was a problem with transformers, right?



AFAIK yes that was what I heard. The Thrasher and 667, as with the designs they're based on from Fortin, use custom transformers. Problem was that they couldn't just get Mercury Magnetics to custom wind them for the price point they were looking to sell the amps at, so in addition to bringing up a new factory to build the amps they had to get a new transformer manufacturer up to speed as well.

I'm really hoping they have everything worked out, as I know Mike has been busting his ass traveling back and forth trying to get things sorted while working on new amp designs with Randall's principal endorsers. Having worked with the guy on an amp project he deserves to have some success as he is both an incredibly nice guy, an absolute wizard with amps, and a fantastic player himself.


----------



## beachbum82

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ola said it was going to be around $1800 - $2000 or something like that.
> 
> Also, I thought the Randall Meathead was going to be Kirk's sig amp? It's not. There's another amp to be announced called the KH103.



Kirk will have several new Randall amps, the big one being the KH103. It's definitely based on Mike's Meathead design and he's been using it since September 2011. Main difference is that it will be 3 channels instead of 6.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ah, well that's that then. Will there be a budget KH sig that's priced similarly to the Diavlo?


----------



## HighGain510

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gentlemen...
> BEHOLD!!!
> 
> The Randall 667.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price... hurts.



It would absolutely figure that when I decided to keep my Kemper but still wanted to add a tube amp back to the mix, I'd buy one and THEN Fortin would release that he gave his Meathead design over to Randall to make a significantly less-expensive production version of the amp!  If you think *that* price hurts, the original Fortin hand-built Meathead was $5K+!   I dig the (what appears to be?) little carbon fiber corner caps too, nice touch! 

Maaaaan... I'm going to be enjoying some more time with the Archon no doubt, but this news has me fearing for the longevity of the Archon's stay en la casa de Garcia.... 

DAMN YOU FORTIN, why couldn't you release this like a month ago!


----------



## Decipher

Awesome, an affordable Meathead! I would love to try one of these out. I have no idea what I would do with 6 chanels either, but man an amp with this much flexibility at that price point is swet.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> It would absolutely figure that when I decided to keep my Kemper but still wanted to add a tube amp back to the mix, I'd buy one and THEN Fortin would release that he gave his Meathead design over to Randall to make a significantly less-expensive production version of the amp!  If you think *that* price hurts, the original Fortin hand-built Meathead was $5K+!   I dig the (what appears to be?) little carbon fiber corner caps too, nice touch!
> 
> Maaaaan... I'm going to be enjoying some more time with the Archon no doubt, but this news has me fearing for the longevity of the Archon's stay en la casa de Garcia....
> 
> DAMN YOU FORTIN, why couldn't you release this like a month ago!



I know I've told you this was coming, just wasn't sure when exactly... Randall has been working on this since before NAMM last year  

After my most recent PRS buying spree I need to figure out how to bring either this or a Thrasher home to try this year... I've run out of things I'm willing to move to cover new gear


----------



## The Scenic View

Personally, the price on the 667 is insane! Almost a steal... Considering my Mark V was a little over $2K after taxes, and we all know what that can do. There's also tons of amps in the $2K-$3K range that don't have some of these options, let alone 6 channels haha. The Thrasher is only $500 less which seems odd in comparison. I can see this peaking a lot of interest for studio players, studio owners, and players with a blues/jazz and metal bands. (y)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, the biggest reason the price hurts is because I can't afford it.


----------



## Charvel7string

I have a thrasher and am trying out a tung sol 6l6 el34b mix and i have to say you'd be hard pressed to find an amp "djenter" than mine right now. But I do plan on getting a satan lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Randall Amplifiers is beyond proud to formally announce SATAN... Ola Englund&#8217;s new signature amplifier from Randall Amplifiers.
> 
> Satan is the result of a two-year collaboration between Ola Englund and Randall Amplifiers. The goal being to create the most brutal and aggressive amplifier Randall has ever built&#8230;
> 
> By bringing together over 20 years of Mike Fortin&#8217;s high gain experience as well as Ola Englund&#8217;s vast knowledge of modern metal tone&#8230;. We believe we achieved our goal of creating the most FEARED amps on the planet.
> 
> SATAN main features:
> 
> - 2 Channel - 4 mode 120 Watt All tube head,
> - 6 - 12AX7 preamp tubes and 2-6L6/2-KT88 power tubes
> - Active/Passive inputs,
> - Preset &#8220;kill&#8221; boost mode,
> - 6irth & 6rind - Low/High Frequency Gain controls,
> - Sweep function provides variable tone stack frequency point control,
> - Full EQ for both channels,
> - Presence/Depth power amp voicing,
> - Push/ Pull bias controls,
> - Series/Parallel Loop,
> - Heavy duty metal front/rear grills, corners, edging,
> - 2 Button LED footswitch included.
> 
> $1996.66 USD average street price (in USA). International pricing to follow soon.










> Released now. Already in production. Shipping in early Spring.


----------



## Insinfier

Now I know what I'm saving for. :3


----------



## Desolate1

Quote:
Released now. Already in production. Shipping in early Spring.

Before anyone get's excited just remember this the same thing we heard last January with the Thrasher. I hope things are different this year but I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz

> Released now. Already in production. Shipping in early Spring 2050.



Fixed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just putting this here.
And this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Since it appears to be just me again, I'll just double-post. 

Best commercial ever. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=635359196522879&set=vb.168379573220846&type=2&theater


----------



## beachbum82

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ah, well that's that then. Will there be a budget KH sig that's priced similarly to the Diavlo?



Yes, several price points.


----------



## Desolate1




----------



## Desolate1




----------



## Desolate1




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

By the looks of things, the MOR will be a 1-knob clean boost like the MXR Micro Amp, the Facepunch will be an OD pedal, and the RGOD will be a 2-ch preamp pedal.


----------



## Andromalia

WTF does Hammett need 6 channels for ? Clean - crunch - distorted - Clean with Wah - crunch with Wah - Distorted with Wah ?


----------



## sylcfh

C'mon RG13 w/ noise gate!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Andromalia said:


> WTF does Hammett need 6 channels for ?



His is going to be a 3-channel amp, actually.


----------



## Desolate1

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> By the looks of things, the MOR will be a 1-knob clean boost like the MXR Micro Amp, the Facepunch will be an OD pedal, and the RGOD will be a 2-ch preamp pedal.



You are absolutely right. They have the description of each up at Randall's website, that is where I got the pictures from. I might have to pick up either a Facepunch or a MOR to use as a solo boost for my Thrasher. Right now now I am using my Green Rhino for this.


----------



## sylcfh

They can all run up to 15V. Wonder if that will cut down the headroom of the preamp compared to the RG13?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wouldn't it increase the headroom with a higher voltage?

And the RGOD interests me more than the RG13, to be honest. I wanted a stand-alone preamp, and this seems to be that.


----------



## sylcfh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wouldn't it increase the headroom with a higher voltage?
> 
> And the RGOD interests me more than the RG13, to be honest. I wanted a stand-alone preamp, and this seems to be that.





My AMT SS-30 runs at 18V. And I'm pretty sure the RG13 is 24V.

I'm wondering if the new GTOD will be a step down in voltage.


----------



## technomancer

sylcfh said:


> My AMT SS-30 runs at 18V. And I'm pretty sure the RG13 is 24V.
> 
> I'm wondering if the new GTOD will be a step down in voltage.



The Randall power supply for the new pedals is 15v

PPS-1 | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more


----------



## sylcfh

technomancer said:


> The Randall power supply for the new pedals is 15v
> 
> PPS-1 | Randall Amplifiers | Guitar Amplifiers, cabinets, and more





I can't find a voltage figure for the RGA-13 adapter (comes with the RG13). It might be the exact same voltage as the RG-13 for all I know.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Has anyone got their thrashers yet?


----------



## Desolate1

Yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It took awhile, but it looks like Kirk Windstein is finally using the new RG head. Kirk posted on the Crowbar FB that it's a RG3003. 







EDIT: He's actually answering a few questions here.  He says it sounds like a hot-rodded RG100ES, but is still using the Metal Zone. Gain 0, volume dime, EQs at 12:00.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> You are absolutely right. They have the description of each up at Randall's website, that is where I got the pictures from. I might have to pick up either a Facepunch or a MOR to use as a solo boost for my Thrasher. Right now now I am using my Green Rhino for this.



Mike Fortin posted a picture of the Facepunch on FB, and he says that it'll be more of a clean boost with a bit of "rounding at the peaks".

Also, a picture of the pedal, also showing the battery compartment.


----------



## sylcfh

So it's not just Volume-Gain-Tone with different names?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Might ask Mike about what the controls do. He usually responds on FB.


----------



## Carvinkook

Me Likey Da Randall! Man O Man.. too many amps not enough cash..


----------



## sylcfh

Fortin used to make very limited numbers of the Facepunch for touring artists.


From rigtalk: 




> It's a discreet circuit, no IC in it. Very simple with a sweepable frequency to make it a full range to treble only boost with an adjustable filter at the very end before hitting the front end with up to +20db of signal.
> 
> I just built a few for fun to break things up.
> 
> A couple I did for Ian Thornley and Paulo Neta of Big Wreck.....






Definitely not a Volume, Gain and Tone knobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's neat, so it can emulate a bunch of different OD pedals with the sweep knob.

Also, the RGOD will have channels 2 and 3 of the RG series amps (RG13, RG1503, blah blah) and will be about $200.


----------



## Desolate1

New Scott Ian Sig.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Oh shi--

Modded Thrasher?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think so, yeah. He took a Thrasher on the road. 

Also, I see they didn't change much. 






Specs:



> SCOTT IAN SIGNATURE: 2 Channel &#8211; 4 mode 120 Watt All tube head with Active/Passive inputs, High and Low Frequency Gain controls, Variable boost global for both channles, Full EQ for both channels,Presence/Depth power amp voicing, Push/Pull bias controls, Series/Parallel Loop, Heavy duty metal front/rear grills, corners, edging, Dual side handles for easy lifting tons of gain and aggresion. 2 Button LED footswitch included.





> Wattage / Power	120 watts
> Channels	2 + Boost
> Tubes	(6) 12AX7 & (4) 6L6
> Impedance	16, 8, 4&#937; Minimum
> FX/GATE/REVERB	(1) Tube driven series/parrallel footswitchable loops
> FOOTSWITCH	2 button LED switches Channel and Boost (RF2-LED)


----------



## spawnofthesith

Is the price point on the Satan known?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

$2000.


----------



## Insinfier

$199*6.66*


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It took awhile, but it looks like Kirk Windstein is finally using the new RG head. Kirk posted on the Crowbar FB that it's a RG3003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: He's actually answering a few questions here.  He says it sounds like a hot-rodded RG100ES, but is still using the Metal Zone. Gain 0, volume dime, EQs at 12:00.



So he just uses the Metal Zone as a boost, like a lot of people use ODs. Now I got to try my HM-2 as a boost. It is going to melt my face.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. He and the Cannibal Corpse guys do that. 

And if he digs the Randalls, I guess they're legit.


----------



## Wookieslayer

JD27 said:


> So he just uses the Metal Zone as a boost, like a lot of people use ODs. Now I got to try my HM-2 as a boost. It is going to melt my face.



Works with a Digitech Death Metal pedal as well. Boosted channel 2 of my T2 that way. SO much gain, it was gnarly. Ran the ISP decimator at 3-4 o'clock to tame the feedback and it would still feedback if I let it.

I'm sure it's easier with the Metal Zone as it has actual gain/drive controls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd imagine a HM-2 in front of an already brutal amp would be similar to this:


----------



## sylcfh

Here's what a Metal Zone does to a Dual Rectifier:


----------



## Loomer

That new preamp pedal looks quite interesting.


----------



## axl12

No love in Australia!
I emailed Randall asking who sells the diablo series here, I was emailed back with a broken link to a extinct store. I then contacted the importer CMI ? and they said sorry Randall don't ship line of Amps to Aus... Next day went and Bought a Laney Ironheart 60 head used and am very happy now. Amazing tonal range.. I tried to be a Randall Customer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Apparently Dominant Music is the Randall distributor in Austrailia, but not until February 15th.


----------



## technomancer

*Let's keep this on topic folks*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Any new amp sightings?


----------



## Wookieslayer

Not much I know of yet. But courtesy of Caveman from earlier today, here's a pic:


----------



## chopeth85

Randall 667:



Randall satan:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The 667 is possibly my new dream amp now.


----------



## sylcfh

Mike said on Facebook that the RGOD is channel 2 and 3 from the new RG series. 



> Gain 1 is discreet FETs
> Gain 2 is Opamp based
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94.64112.230166847014219&type=1&stream_ref=10






Gain 2 on the RGOD (or channel 3 on all other RG series amps) is op amp based. Does anyone here notice a huge difference in tone on their RG amps or RG13 pedal on the third channel?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, I posted that awhile back, but I didn't know about the FET/Op amp stuff.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any new amp sightings?



Going to guess they've released all they're releasing for now. Looks like the KH103, and whatever they're up to for Nuno and Lynch will be summer or next year's NAMM.

As long as they've sorted the production problems and everything becomes available in a reasonable time frame I think it's enough for now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They did the same thing last year with the Satan, so you're probably right. They also didn't show the UN120, even though it was announced.

I really hope they did fix the production issues.  Seems like the Thrasher on MF got delayed again, though. Saying March 5th now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And photogenic brOla


----------



## robare99

This is the Randall cabinet I have, the camo one. 





It was a part of this giveaway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They took out the UN120 today. Looks like we might finally hear some clips of it. 






Hope they continue this pattern and show off the KH103.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They took out the UN120 today. Looks like we might finally hear some clips of it.
> 
> Hope they continue this pattern and show off the KH103.





I'd like to at least see what it will look like


----------



## DavidLopezJr

So what's the difference between the 667 (which I know is based on the Meathead from Fortin) but how does it differ from the Thrasher and Satan in terms of sounds? I do understand that the 667 is very much meant for guys who want a ton of options but I would just use them for high gain so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Judging by that video, it's similar to the Thrasher, just with voicing switches instead of the gain freq. knobs. Seems like the Thrasher would be better if all you plan to do are teh ub00r chugz.


----------



## technomancer

DavidLopezJr said:


> So what's the difference between the 667 (which I know is based on the Meathead from Fortin) but how does it differ from the Thrasher and Satan in terms of sounds? I do understand that the 667 is very much meant for guys who want a ton of options but I would just use them for high gain so it doesn't matter to me.



Aside from both being designed by Fortin and being able to get brutal on the high gain channels there is nothing the same between the two amps. Completely different preamp designs and features. The 667 also has a crunch channel as far as channel configuration.


----------



## Charvel7string

I love my thrasher to death and haven't had a problem with it yet. I hope they get the un120 is out soon


----------



## spawnofthesith

I am gasing so hard for a satan... the mixed tube poweramp section is beyond intriguing to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NAMM &#39;14 - Washburn Parallaxe Series & Ola Englund Solar Series Signature Demo - YouTube

Ola playing through the Satan, I would think?

Also, I see a funky looking 667 in the background. Maybe it's the KH103?


----------



## technomancer

Interesting, might be a proto as it doesn't appear to be a production amp as it looks like a 667 that knobs have been removed from


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whatever it is, It looks awesome as ..... 

EDIT: Yup, it's the KH103.


----------



## sylcfh




----------



## technomancer

I'm finding no mention of ship dates in these vids depressing  (and I say that as a huge Fortin fan that just wants to be able to buy some of this stuff)


----------



## Spinedriver

I gotta say I'm looking forward to hearing some clips of the RGOD pedal.


----------



## sylcfh

Get in line. It's been a year and there are like 4 videos of the RG13 pedal.


----------



## Desolate1




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## technomancer

I take it back, that does look like a finished amp...

I like the brushed aluminum faceplate and have always loved those green lighted switches, had them on my Fortin Cali modded JCM800.

Downside is it will probably be more than the 667 with half the channels  (would love to be wrong though)


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Tried my RG13 with headphones lastnight. GodFrakkinAwful!
In a moving situation, so I'll have to wait a month before I can play guitar again. oh well.


----------



## sylcfh

Krigloch the Furious said:


> Tried my RG13 with headphones lastnight. GodFrakkinAwful!
> In a moving situation, so I'll have to wait a month before I can play guitar again. oh well.





Were you using the power amp out?


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Both outs sound bad


----------



## sylcfh

Headphones are full range stereo. They need a cab sim. Their simulated out doesn't go to headphones. Glad the RGOD is coming.


----------



## Metalman X

sylcfh said:


> Headphones are full range stereo. They need a cab sim. Their simulated out doesn't go to headphones. Glad the RGOD is coming.



Seems like an obvious choice though... y'know, to have the cab simulation on the headphone output? The RG13 seems like such an awesomely designed unit, kinda surprised they dropped the ball on that little detail.

That saud, I'm still not sure I should get one. I WANT to... but I already own a V2 and a Cyclone, which I have various direct in/recording solutions for, it seems kind of redundant for me. Can't really justify spending money on something I sort of already have right now, if that amkes sense. But I really like the idea of a Randall in a little box though...

If they make an all tube one, like a Thrasher pedal I may be on board since it may add something my heads don't already do.


----------



## sylcfh

Metalman X said:


> Seems like an obvious choice though... y'know, to have the cab simulation on the headphone output? The RG13 seems like such an awesomely designed unit, kinda surprised they dropped the ball on that little detail.
> 
> That saud, I'm still not sure I should get one. I WANT to... but I already own a V2 and a Cyclone, which I have various direct in/recording solutions for, it seems kind of redundant for me. Can't really justify spending money on something I sort of already have right now, if that amkes sense. But I really like the idea of a Randall in a little box though...
> 
> If they make an all tube one, like a Thrasher pedal I may be on board since it may add something my heads don't already do.





I thought the power amp out was to drive the headphones? Maybe making the cab sim switchable there would have worked. 

My AMT SS-30 has a simulated out. I plug into an EHX headphone amp. I want my old Randall tone back, so the RGOD is a simple solution for my board. 

Then the SS-30 will solely become part of one of the most expensive headphone amps out there.


----------



## Metalman X

sylcfh said:


> I thought the power amp out was to drive the headphones? Maybe making the cab sim switchable there would have worked.
> 
> My AMT SS-30 has a simulated out. I plug into an EHX headphone amp. I want my old Randall tone back, so the RGOD is a simple solution for my board.
> 
> Then the SS-30 will solely become part of one of the most expensive headphone amps out there.



Well, I use a Moen Buffalo pedal/direct box from my V2's Slave Out for cab simulation/headphone practice, so I may have you beat there.


----------



## Bouvre

I had the privilege of playing through the Randall Satan and 667. And they are easily the beefiest, balliest tube amps I have ever heard and played on. Really stoked to get one.


----------



## sylcfh

Randall Amps, featring Devin Townsend (sorta):


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Mike hinted at something "Dime-related." Possibly something RG or Century related? Maybe one of the Warheads?


----------



## sylcfh

Randall Century pedal!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From Randall:



> USA street price for MOR $99, FacePunch $149, RGOD $199


----------



## Desolate1

Wes Hauch playing throung the UN120 and the Satan.

NAMM 2014 - Randall Booth: Wes Hauch - YouTube


----------



## beachbum82




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Desolate1 said:


> Wes Hauch playing throung the UN120 and the Satan.
> 
> NAMM 2014 - Randall Booth: Wes Hauch - YouTube



Finally sound clips of the UN. I like it.


----------



## mnemonic

Damn, straight in without a boost and that sounds so tight.

edit-hey he played the diminished sweeps from 'The River Dragon Has Come.' Much more cleanly than I can too.


----------



## Wookieslayer

This thread makes me oh so horny.


----------



## Decipher

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Mike hinted at something "Dime-related." Possibly something RG or Century related? Maybe one of the Warheads?



 I've been hoping that Randall/Rita may bring back Dime's legacy to their name/line. It would be really awesome if they did a Century 200 re-issue or Dime sig with Fortin on board. I loved my Warhead back in the day and without hesitation would jump for a Fortin Dime head or something.....

I gotta say that as far as amps go the past 2 years, Randall really is the only one perking my interest. Randall really did well by bringing Mike on board to re-invent their lines. I'd like a second amp and I'm torn between the Thrasher and now the Satan..... Likely hold off 'til a few of each are out on the market for some solid reviews before I order something in.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This recording sounds really good. Dat tight chuggyness.

Since we already know all the specs, it starts at around 1:15.


----------



## Spinedriver

I'm still waiting to hear news on what Scott Ian's "Ultimate Nullifier" sig is going to sound like. Off-hand, I'd guess that it's going to be pretty much the same as the modular one he had but there's always a chance that they made some tweaks to it.


----------



## technomancer

Spinedriver said:


> I'm still waiting to hear news on what Scott Ian's "Ultimate Nullifier" sig is going to sound like. Off-hand, I'd guess that it's going to be pretty much the same as the modular one he had but there's always a chance that they made some tweaks to it.



Wes was playing it at the beginning of one of the clips earlier in the thread...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3903775-post943.html


----------



## Spinedriver

technomancer said:


> Wes was playing it at the beginning of one of the clips earlier in the thread...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3903775-post943.html



Sweet ! Thanks for the clip. 

I saw it posted earlier but I thought it was just the 667 and Satan (as those two seem to be getting the most attention).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Thrasher and 667 being played together


----------



## jbard

The 667 and Satan shocked me at NAMM. I will be buying one of the two, leaning to the 667. They were both so insanely tight and massive.


----------



## technomancer

Just noticed something about the Thrasher cabs

"Massed loaded hi density composite wood construction (for low frequency tighter resonance)"

So they're composite instead of plywood and THEY WEIGH A TON. Shipping weight on the 2x12 is 91lbs 

I had been thinking it might be cool to get one of those with a Thrasher or 667, but damn not at that weight


----------



## s_k_mullins

technomancer said:


> Shipping weight on the 2x12 is 91lbs



Holy shit! 

And I'm always bitching about my Mesa 2x12 at 61lbs.


----------



## technomancer

s_k_mullins said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> And I'm always bitching about my Mesa 2x12 at 61lbs.



Granted that's shipped weight, but unless it's being shipped in a wooden crate that is one heavy cab


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still not as heavy as those MDF Behringer cabs. I think those weigh about 110 - 120lb? 

EDIT: Scratch that, I thought you were talking about the 4x12. Holy ....ing shit.


----------



## Chuck

I think I should just get a RD20 finally.


----------



## Chuck

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This recording sounds really good. Dat tight chuggyness.
> 
> Since we already know all the specs, it starts at around 1:15.




Damn that's so close to the tone I hear in my head.


----------



## feraledge

Chuck said:


> I think I should just get a RD20 finally.



It's honestly not priced out of reach, every time I get really close I just find a guitar deal that grabs me instead.


----------



## Chuck

Yeah I just missed out on a DK2M, so I might as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Chuck said:


> Damn that's so close to the tone I hear in my head.



You and me both. I'm betting the Thrasher will get that tone no problem, but I want the 667 for versatility.


----------



## Chuck

Haha yeah, the 667 is just insane. 6 channels?! ....ing crazy. 

Anyway, you think the RD20 can get in the same arena as the thrasher with a boost and maybe an EQ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You'd have to ask Technomancer or VB since they're the only people here that own one, I think. It'll probably get there with a boost, but the Diavlo isn't based on any Fortin circuit. I believe Mike just tweaked the existing Diavlo circuit and made it more metal.


----------



## Chuck

As long as Fortin had something to do with it


----------



## Wookieslayer

Chuck said:


> Damn that's so close to the tone I hear in my head.



Those last chugs and pick scrapes sound so brutal lol


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You'd have to ask Technomancer or VB since they're the only people here that own one, I think. It'll probably get there with a boost, but the Diavlo isn't based on any Fortin circuit. I believe Mike just tweaked the existing Diavlo circuit and made it more metal.



VB would be a better bet as I don't have mine anymore  Mike modified the design of the Diavlos. Not sure if it could get as gainy as the Thrasher (I haven't played one) but it did seem to have the Fortin gain clarity which is one of the huge features I like about his amps.


----------



## Chuck

technomancer said:


> VB would be a better bet as I don't have mine anymore  Mike modified the design of the Diavlos. Not sure if it could get as gainy as the Thrasher (I haven't played one) but it did seem to have the Fortin gain clarity which is one of the huge features I like about his amps.



Awesome. So would you say the RD20 does extreme metal with ease?


----------



## technomancer

Chuck said:


> Awesome. So would you say the RD20 does extreme metal with ease?



I personally thought it should be able to get there with a boost, however there was someone complaining earlier that it didn't have enough gain so YMMV


----------



## BeyondDan

I'm looking at the RD20 too, i read somewhere here that you can put 6L6 instead of the stock 6V6....but maybe i should throw the 100$ more to get the RD45...

I would try one but there is no store that has it in my area...god i hate those GAS crisis lol


----------



## Simon Dorn

Hi everybody. I read something about solid state diode clipping in Mike Fortins Designs?
Who knows facts? Just curious...


----------



## Riley

Simon Dorn said:


> Hi everybody. I read something about solid state diode clipping in Mike Fortins Designs?
> Who knows facts? Just curious...



It is very common in amps these days. Some even use LED's in the circuit for this purpose as well, so sometimes the LED's are not just for looks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Off-topic, but...







Randall Amplifiers, everyone.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## Desolate1

For anyone that was interested in a Thrasher they are now listed as in stock on Guitar Center's website. Also Capital Guitars has a used one listed on Ebay. Glad to see these things finally getting out there.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Just ordered me a Randall Diavlo RD1C for my bedroom and practice. Should be here this week sometime. Can't wait. Love Randall amps! They're awesome!


----------



## FinnBehemoth

Hello everyone,

I'm planning on buying one of the RG amps (RG1003h, RG1503h, RG3003h) but I can't really decide which one I should get. I mostly play death metal and grindcore, so can anyone recommend me the best amp out of these three and why?

Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sylcfh

The RG3003h has a noise gate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^That, and a shit-ton more headroom for only $100 more compared to the RG1503. 

Given that Mike Fortin designed the gate, I bet it'll kick ass.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Any info on that facepunch OD pedal?


----------



## Wickedout2014

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^That, and a shit-ton more headroom for only $100 more compared to the RG1503.
> 
> Given that Mike Fortin designed the gate, I bet it'll kick ass.



Didn't Mike Fortin design the entire Diavlo series as well? If he did that entire series is going to be unreal.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The line was actually introduced before he joined Randall. He did some tweaks to his liking.


----------



## Wickedout2014

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The line was actually introduced before he joined Randall. He did some tweaks to his liking.



Mike knows his stuff and Randall should be damn happy they have him. That's one of the the reason's I bought my little Diavlo RD1C for practice and recording. Everything he touches for the metal community it ends up sounds amazing.


----------



## cereal_guy

did Mike design the RG13's? mine sounds massive for such a tiny little thing. haven't had the change to play it though a tube power amp yet though


----------



## sylcfh

Dale Heinz is Randall's FET guy. He did the Cyclone, Titan and Warhead with Dime. The new RG series preamps were done by him. I'm not sure if the new blue channel is Fortin or not, though.


----------



## Metalman X

Hey dudes... just got a sweet deal on a used RG13 pedal this past week.

Havent had a chance to really sit and .... with it for more than about 30 minutes, but already I gotta say, DAMN it's a nice box!

I ran it directly into the speaker of my T2 combo (an 8ohm Celestion KT100), wanting to see how loud it's 1watt is. Well... it's louder than youd think. If i put it up to like halfway, it'd definitely be enough to annoy my neighbors (I live in an apartment). I may rewire my 4x12 from 4ohms to 8ohms (a Marshall 1960B loaded with Eminence Swamp Thangs) and see how it sounds through that too. Definitely more 'in aprtment' volume control than my V2 head (if not using headphones I typically use my GSP1101's output control to throttle back the overall volume of the rig for more quiter practice)

As for the tone.... love it! I used to own an old RG100ES head, as well as a Century 170II. This box definitely serves up the classic RG tone and than some.

Clean channels okay... havent used it much yet. But thats not why I have it for anyway.

The 1st gain channel is the shit! It's my favorite. Just tinkering with it, no exterenal EQ or boost, or anything, going into that speaker, it was tight, and big sounding at the same time. Just like an old RG. But it has some more gain available than I remember the RG100ES having...not too much more, but more. It's enough that I'm more than happy with the tone as is. I put the gain on 10, and it's the perfect amount of gain for me right there, using a basswood LTD V with a Dominion bridge and Liquifire neck. No extra gain necessarily needed (though I WILL be putting it through it's paces with some Blackouts loaded axes soon!), and no extra boost or EQ needed to tighten IMO. 

The 2nd gain channel has much more gain, and a slightly looser, more girthy low end. Havent tried it yet, but I already strongly suspect a boost for tightening this channel will yield some tasty results, but IMO not really needed since channel 2 already nails the 'tight metal rhythm' tone I need. So the looser more fluid voicing on this will probably be used for leads/melodic single note stuff with some reverb and light doubling methinks. 

I got best results with the bass at 2 o'clock, mid and treble at 1 o'clock, and presence at 3 o'clock. Yields a nice full, slightly darker tone, with some good cutting 'edge' to it. I leave the bass boost and mid scoop buttons both off. Mid scoop is well... not really needed here... the EQ is sensitive enough and you can really suck out alot of mids with it sans scoop button as is, if thats your thing. The bass boost on mine is busted (got it cheap), so I cant engage it. But again, not really a big deal. It's a Randall circuit, it already has big, tight lows (though I may open it up to fix at some point).

Havent tried its cabinet emulation out yet. Hopefully it's better than the one on my V2 (which would be alright if it didnt muffle the highs so much... sounds WAY too dark. Why does this feature always a weak link in otherwise great amps when amp manufacturers include it?). If it doesnt sound good, theres always IR's, or even my Moen Buffalo pedal which is a very nice, versatile analog speaker sim pedal.

My only complaint here is the speaker sim only works on the XLR output, and it can't be used with headphones (since you plug your headphones into it's 8ohm speaker out). Seems to me a dedicated headphone out with the speaker sim applied would make a lot more sense. Oh well... maybe the mythical Thrasher pedal will have that.

Overall, this box does alot for its pricetag, If your considering getting one, just do it. You'll dig it.


----------



## technomancer

Randall Thrasher Guitar Amplifier Head (120 Watts) RAN THRASHER 1 Shipped


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Gotta wait until May to try a SATAN... damnit.


----------



## technomancer

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Gotta wait until May to try a SATAN... damnit.



Yeah I was more interested in the 667 but figured who knows how long it will be before they show up at major retailers, might as well try out a Thrasher since it's available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Randall Thrasher Guitar Amplifier Head (120 Watts) RAN THRASHER 1 Shipped



Which retailer? Just curious.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which retailer? Just curious.



Zzounds got them in... I got the last one of the batch yesterday


----------



## Thaeon

I got my Thrasher a week ago. I'm in love with this amp. I've had and played on all sorts of crazy stuff. And this head literally puts out what I hear in my head. Whether or not that's good to anyone else, is a mystery. But it's actually a very inspiring piece of equipment, IMHO.


----------



## Wickedout2014

Ok here's my review of my new little beast. Been playing my Randall Diavlo RD1C for about 3 nights already. It may be only 1 watt but this little thing is a beast for just riffing late at night or during the day. Or anytime of the day for that matter. I'm loving this thing. Sounds great on my Gibson Les Paul. Man it makes my Gibson sound nasty......

Rock and Roll Randall amplifiers! Love you guys! Thank you!!!


----------



## technomancer

Thaeon said:


> I got my Thrasher a week ago. I'm in love with this amp. I've had and played on all sorts of crazy stuff. And this head literally puts out what I hear in my head. Whether or not that's good to anyone else, is a mystery. But it's actually a very inspiring piece of equipment, IMHO.



I'm really curious to try mine out. I've got an Orange 2x12 here with EVM12L Classics in it that should be perfect for it. I've also got no hesitation about returning it if it's not my thing, so I guess I'll have to wait and see


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hey Techno, I take it you got the Thrasher?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hey Techno, I take it you got the Thrasher?



I got it and it is an absolute monster of an amp, sounds fantastic and the multiple gain adjustments are really cool. I only decided to move it because I decided I want something more Marshall'ish to go with my Kemper and really don't want to start piling up amps here again


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats why I was asking.  I was wondering why it went so quickly. 

Hope this somehow convinces Fortin/Randall to design an amp similar to his Cali mod. C'mon Lynch or Bettencourt.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I was asking.  I was wondering why it went so quickly.
> 
> Hope this somehow convinces Fortin/Randall to design an amp similar to his Cali mod. C'mon Lynch or Bettencourt.



Yeah that would be awesome... I know Lynch just had his second prototype shipped to him. I still kick myself for selling the Cali I had, that thing was absolutely insane and now I think the only guy Mike gave permission to do the mod is in the UK 

I'm still really tempted to say screw it and keep the Thrasher and just get something else to go with it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Unless you're strapped for cash...


----------



## Desolate1

Lynch's second proto.


----------



## Desolate1

technomancer said:


> I got it and it is an absolute monster of an amp, sounds fantastic and the multiple gain adjustments are really cool. I only decided to move it because I decided I want something more Marshall'ish to go with my Kemper and really don't want to start piling up amps here again



Maybe try some EL34's in it. I still don't think this would loosen it up enough or give it that Marshall snarl. I still have not started to swap power tubes in mine. I have a pair of KT88's and a pair of GE 6550A's that I want to try with the 6L6's and each other. I also want to pick up some KT77's, EL34's and some Golden Lion KT88's to play with. I also want to get some various pre-amp to try in V1. I am kind of reluctant to change anything though since I like the way the amp sounds the way it is so much. As I get older I am learning if something works leave it the hell alone.


----------



## technomancer

Desolate1 said:


> Maybe try some EL34's in it. I still don't think this would loosen it up enough or give it that Marshall snarl. I still have not started to swap power tubes in mine. I have a pair of KT88's and a pair of GE 6550A's that I want to try with the 6L6's and each other. I also want to pick up some KT77's, EL34's and some Golden Lion KT88's to play with. I also want to get some various pre-amp to try in V1. I am kind of reluctant to change anything though since I like the way the amp sounds the way it is so much. As I get older I am learning if something works leave it the hell alone.



Yeah I think if nobody picks it up my Thrasher may go back so I can grab one of the CAA PT-100s before the new design kicks in. I still regret selling the one I had before and the new version seems to be MUCH more plexi than the old version that could go from vintage Marshall to rip your face off modern high gain. I figure I can get another Thrasher or a 667 later


----------



## technomancer

So the Thrasher is on its way back right now, but I wanted to summarize my thoughts on it. 

It's a great amp, and surprisingly versatile given the all metal all the time marketing. The clean channel is pretty good but the amp would really benefit by having two masters, either switchable or one for the clean and one for the gain channel. The gain channel is very good and surprisingly the full sweep of the gain knobs is usable which is something I was really not expecting. The combination of the three gain knobs really allows a lot of flexibility in tone shaping.

If the amp had had three channels instead of two it would probably have stayed, but I found myself resetting the gain channel a lot to go back and forth between two different sounds I found that I really liked. I suspect I'll end up bringing home a 667 when they come out


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, it sounds like it can do Meshuggah really well.


----------



## Wookieslayer

shiiii- even with that camera audio you can tell the mid range space is totally evil and the low end presense...  

I need to try one of these. Gad damn Soul burn is a heavy riff.


----------



## technomancer

I repeat, it is a badassed amp  To get that kind of sound you need to max 2 of the gain knobs, which just felt weird to do


----------



## mnemonic

Hot damn. The more I hear the more I like. Can't wait to hear one of these mic'd up. 

I've been strongly considering picking up an axe fx II next time they come in stock, so I really hope cliff gets a chance to model one of these things.


----------



## sylcfh

Seems like they're doing the same thing with pedals. Could they give a damn release date?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We should start bugging them on their Facebook. At least give us some kind of answer. Haven't heard much since NAMM. 

Semi-related; Kirk's sig has green LEDs. 






Apparently when he was playing at the Fear FestEvil, he was going straight into the KH head. Nothing else.






Also, I knew he used to use a Tubescreamer, but I didn't know he apparently always uses one as a clean boost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, apparently should be shipping to dealers next month if all goes as planned.



> Everything is available to order. pedals will be shipping soon. thrasher already in stock. satan/667/un120 all shipping in may.


----------



## Desolate1

Premier Guitar has a contest to win a Thrasher and matching 2X12!!


----------



## BeyondDan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Apparently when he was playing at the Fear FestEvil, he was going straight into the KH head. Nothing else.



Nothing else matters.......


----------



## benduncan

So, I got to play through a Thrasher today and I thought I'd share my experience with everyone

I was actually impressed since I was really not liking the clips that I had heard(I liked the Satan more). Most of what I had heard up until that point sounded way to mid focused, which was there when I plugged in. But using the shift switch and tweaking the mid knob, it seemed like I was able to get rid of it. I Think I was able to get it to sound pretty close to my Ultra Lead. I use a Furman Para EQ in front of the VHT though, no need with the Thrasher. I thought it sounded great

I was in a store(Capital Guitars, St Paul, MN) but I was still able to blast it for a bit. I was playing through what I believe was the matching 2x12


----------



## Charvel7string

I have a satan on the way and should be here soon but for now here is my new rig with new cabs!


----------



## Charvel7string

Gear hounds has them for order now not preorder so that means their shipping soon I bet!


----------



## spawnofthesith

After seeing After the Burial last night, I'm feeling some major Randall gas. They were running a Satan and (I think) a thrasher, and their tone was off the wall godly


----------



## Desolate1

spawnofthesith said:


> After seeing After the Burial last night, I'm feeling some major Randall gas. They were running a Satan and (I think) a thrasher, and their tone was off the wall godly



I am pretty sure both guitarists are running Thrashers. At least that is what they have been showing on Randall's FB page. I think one guitarist has green LED's installed in his.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Desolate1 said:


> I am pretty sure both guitarists are running Thrashers. At least that is what they have been showing on Randall's FB page. I think one guitarist has green LED's installed in his.



Well that confirms that the one amp I saw was definitely a Thrasher, it had the green LEDS, but I am almost positive the other guitarist was running a Satan. Either that, or he blacked out his thrasher


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They might have changed recently, but according to Randall's FB page, they both use Thrashers.


----------



## Desolate1

spawnofthesith said:


> Well that confirms that the one amp I saw was definitely a Thrasher, it had the green LEDS, but I am almost positive the other guitarist was running a Satan. Either that, or he blacked out his thrasher









Nope both are playing Thrashers.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Cool, I guess I'm just on crack  I could have sworn that the non green one was black. In any case, even bigger thrasher GAS now!! Those things sounded so epic


----------



## Wickedout2014

This amp is so damn sick sounding. Here it is Randall fans! 

Randall Diavlo RD40C 1x12 Combo Amp in action with Killeronetexas!

Randall Amplifiers Diavlo RD40C & Washburn Parallaxe - Metal - YouTube


----------



## Promit

I got an RD45h the other day, wanted to see what it was like. I made this recording today:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/promitroy/randall-diavlo-rd45h-test-1[/SC]
Randall RD45h -> 2x12 Celestion Century Vintage -> GLS ES57 -> Focusrite 2i4.
I am not much of a recording guy so I don't know if it really does the amp justice. It is not like my Jet City. Not as much gain available and a somewhat different shape to it. Gain is three quarters with boost engaged in this clip and active pups. It actually feels a lot like playing a hot rodded JCM800, like a 2203KK or something. I kinda wish the boost was adjustable though.

Still getting a feel for the amp overall. it has a really nice crunch sound and a very defined tight but strong bottom end which is nice. Punchy without the flubbiness you get from a Rec for example. I also love that they made a 45w head the same size as my Jet City 20w. It's really lightweight and easy to carry. Honestly i'd buy the 45 over the 20 every time.


----------



## Charvel7string

I hope this means their shipping soon&#128522;


----------



## xero7

just traded my cobra for a thrasher which I love. I also just got a Damien platinum 8 and was wondering if its alright to use the passive input on the amp instead of the active cause the schecter sounds better through the passive eventhough it has 808s. idk anyone else do this yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Used RANDALL THRASHER | Tube Guitar Amps | Music Go Round

Anyone want a Thrasher?


----------



## Desolate1

xero7 said:


> just traded my cobra for a thrasher which I love. I also just got a Damien platinum 8 and was wondering if its alright to use the passive input on the amp instead of the active cause the schecter sounds better through the passive eventhough it has 808s. idk anyone else do this yet?



It is not going to hurt anything. I think the active and passive inputs are simply high and low gain inputs and since the 808's are really not that high of input I would agree that they sound better through the passive input. I have been running all my guitars through the passive input. My six string with passives, my seven with EMTY's and my eight with 808's. Other then not liking the 808's I like the sound of all of them through the passive input. The passives in my six are actually the hottest of all the pickups.


----------



## Charvel7string

I will do a review on the satan and a rundown when I get mine for fun lol I will have my dream rig solar into a satan for this #1 ola fan&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart

Hey guys, I just saw in the Gear For Sale forum that a guy is selling a Randall Thrasher for $1100 shipped. Anyone who wants to get on that should do so immediately!


----------



## benduncan

ZOMG BROZ! I CAN HAZ THE BRUTZ 4 LESS!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dude, what the ....? 


...Someone's actually selling the Satan?


----------



## benduncan

It was in Guitar Player magazine, in a "New Gear" segment or something. I think that they need a 1 in that price somewhere


----------



## Desolate1

$1799 is the "street" price for the Thrasher. The "street" price for the Satan is $1996 or something like that. I wounder if the Satan and 667 are going to start showing up in May like they eluded to or if it will be drug out over the year like the Thrasher was? I hope things go better this year. I am interested in picking up a Facepunch to try with my Thrasher. They said the pedals where supposed to be coming out around the same time frame as the Satan and 667, so hopefully they will be available soon.


----------



## benduncan

I guess they forgot all of the numbers. A store in my area(Capital Guitars) is supposed to get a Satan in a month or less. They have a 667 on order too, but that's supposed to show up later


----------



## cereal_guy

Does anyone know if there any thrashers/satan's in Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They have a distrubutor in Australasia I can't remember the name of, at the moment.


----------



## cereal_guy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have a distrubutor in Australasia I can't remember the name of, at the moment.



IIRC it was Dominant Music?


----------



## Vrollin

Yup, its dominant music, was chasing an RG13 release date through them....


----------



## sylcfh

Does this mean we're going to have a wait a year for the new pedals, too?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mike Fortin gave a pretty vague reply about when the pedals should start arriving.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Code:







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mike Fortin gave a pretty vague reply about when the pedals should start arriving.



damnit mike, stop playin'


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mike Fortin gave a pretty vague reply about when the pedals should start arriving.



Yeah not reassuring since I believe that's what was said about the Thrasher this time last year  Though you would hope, since pedals don't require anything complex like custom transformers, that "soon" means in the next month or two


----------



## Jazzamatazz

Has anyone else noticed a problem with their RD100 footswitch? Mine seems to refuse to switch to the Blue channel. It just keeps throwing me onto the clean channel and like once every 10th press it'll switch me to blue.


----------



## Vrollin

If its like the standard randall midi cable footswitch, open it up and have a look at the board inside that connects to the cable, check that the solder hasnt broken away where the lugs on the jack meet the board. Give the jack a good wobble to check.
I had a footswitch with this exact problem you described and all it took was to reheat two solder points to get a good solid connection again....


----------



## sylcfh

I've heard July/August release dates for the new pedals.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Anyone know if theres a significant difference in quality between the RG 4x12 cabinets and the "higher end" models? Talking construction-wise, not the speakers.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Not sure about construction but I believe they're smaller...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if this means anything, buuut...



> After 5 output transformer revisions, George Lynch's new HeadHunter amp is finally close to completion!



He threw in the #randallamps hashtag, so I'm wondering if that means he's going to make it a Randall rig, or I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if this means anything, buuut...
> 
> 
> 
> He threw in the #randallamps hashtag, so I'm wondering if that means he's going to make it a Randall rig, or I'm reading too much into it.



The HeadHunter is going to be Lynch's new Randall signature. These are prototypes. I'll be curious to see if Lynch actually uses these or still has a Friedman behind the Randall stuff like he has in the past


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A certain Swedish guitarist currently has one of these babies.






EDIT:


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

How do the new RG heads compare to the classic RG100es?


----------



## Les

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A certain Swedish guitarist currently has one of these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:



These look like Ola style photos (hesu cables too)... wonder if he has a vid in the works...


----------



## sylcfh

ProphetOfHatred said:


> How do the new RG heads compare to the classic RG100es?






Channel two is dead on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Les said:


> These look like Ola style photos (hesu cables too)... wonder if he has a vid in the works...



They are his, and there are supposed to be a couple in the works it looks like.


----------



## sylcfh

Why does it say mid boost on the pedal but all the literature says mid scoop?


----------



## Les

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are his, and there are supposed to be a couple in the works it looks like.


----------



## Nihilum

Do we know what sort of outputs the RGOD has? Just the standard guitar lead?


----------



## sylcfh

The RGOD only has a line out.


----------



## Nihilum

sylcfh said:


> The RGOD only has a line out.



Thanks!

If anyone else is curious about it The Tone King did a quick preview of it on his latest stream(KoRn Munky & Head IBANEZ Guitars : RANDALL RGOD : PEAVEY ValveKing 20MH - YouTube) but it was put in front of a Valveking and the sound quality's pretty rough so it was hard to really form an opinion on it.


----------



## sylcfh

He doesn't seem to plug any of the preamp pedals into an effects loop when he does demos.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

All these videos are really starting to rustle my jim jams, because i still can't ....ing buy one.


----------



## technomancer

Alcoholocaust said:


> All these videos are really starting to rustle my jim jams, because i still can't ....ing buy one.



AFAIK neither can anyone else (well, we can preorder)


----------



## blckrnblckt

I normally don't like signature stuff, but Ola's stuff all looks good


----------



## Vrollin

technomancer said:


> AFAIK neither can anyone else (well, we can preorder)



Where can they be pre ordered? I just mainly want to see the price point of them! Thinking RGOD or RG13 soon....


----------



## Wookieslayer

Vrollin said:


> Where can they be pre ordered? I just mainly want to see the price point of them! Thinking RGOD or RG13 soon....




Amazon.com: Randall RGOD 2-Channel FET Preamp Pedal: Musical Instruments


----------



## Vrollin

Wookieslayer said:


> Amazon.com: Randall RGOD 2-Channel FET Preamp Pedal: Musical Instruments



Cheers mate! Gives a good indication I hope! Im just a little lost now as to which will be better or not, the RGOD being pre amp only and the RG13 being an amp as well, I dont have the greatest understanding of this but the RG13 should have a better gain sound overall, am I right, can anyone straighten out my train of thought here or tell me if Im wrong....?


----------



## Les

Here it is boys and girls...

http://youtu.be/wqVfPe-qrnI

Sorry, cant get it to embed...

EDIT: NVM... Here you go. I'll say although i would never buy a monstrosity like this, I still love it!


----------



## sylcfh

Vrollin said:


> Cheers mate! Gives a good indication I hope! Im just a little lost now as to which will be better or not, the RGOD being pre amp only and the RG13 being an amp as well, I dont have the greatest understanding of this but the RG13 should have a better gain sound overall, am I right, can anyone straighten out my train of thought here or tell me if Im wrong....?





The RGOD is channels 2 and 3 of the RG13.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

I really enjoy Ola's videos, but they're starting to all sound the same.


----------



## Orren

Alcoholocaust said:


> I really enjoy Ola's videos, but they're starting to all sound the same.



I think when a guitarist has "their sound" that they hear in their head, they tend to dial in every amp to get that sound. So it's no surprise that he can make most amps sound similar. I know that in my hands, I can pretty much pull my favorite Ministry style tones from whatever amp I haveand if I can't, I sell the amp. 

Orren


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Alcoholocaust said:


> I really enjoy Ola's videos, but they're starting to all sound the same.



I think part of that is because we've heard him play a lot of the same songs quite a few times. Just wait, there will be some new The Haunted riffs eventually.

That clip of the 667...


----------



## Thaeon

I may have to ditch the idea of a Rivera/Recto. The 667 sounds insane... Looks like I'll have 2 Randalls.


----------



## Les

Thaeon said:


> I may have to ditch the idea of a Rivera/Recto. The 667 sounds insane... Looks like I'll have 2 Randalls.



There is an equation for this, I've seen it before.

I believe its something along the lines of: 

X+1 = The maximum number of Randall's you can own (at any given time)

Where X = the number of Randalls you currently own. 

Gotta love basic Algebra.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Les said:


> There is an equation for this, I've seen it before.
> 
> I believe its something along the lines of:
> 
> X+1 = The maximum number of Randall's you can own (at any given time)
> 
> Where X = the number of Randalls you currently own.
> 
> Gotta love basic Algebra.



What about Orange? 

I REALLY need to hear some crunchy/low gain tones to see how versatile this amp is. If it can nail those no problem, then this is the perfect amp. No questions.


----------



## Les

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What about Orange?
> 
> I REALLY need to hear some crunchy/low gain tones to see how versatile this amp is. If it can nail those no problem, then this is the perfect amp. No questions.



You can really insert anything you want, its mainly to justify the purchasing to the wife. I do it with motorcycles, guitars, amps, and sex too. It's how i get what i want! You cant argue with math.

And yes, of course Orange... My OR15 needs a Dual Dark older sister! And possibly an OR50 for a cousin.


----------



## Thaeon

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What about Orange?
> 
> I REALLY need to hear some crunchy/low gain tones to see how versatile this amp is. If it can nail those no problem, then this is the perfect amp. No questions.



I don't use crunch sounds enough. I need pristine clean. Bluesy fendery break up. Surface of Mercury. And center of the Sun.


----------



## Thaeon

Les said:


> You can really insert anything you want, its mainly to justify the purchasing to the wife. I do it with motorcycles, guitars, amps, and sex too. It's how i get what i want! You cant argue with math.
> 
> And yes, of course Orange... My OR15 needs a Dual Dark older sister! And possibly an OR50 for a cousin.



My wife has her own bank account. If the bills are paid, the rest is mine to spend how I please. And she likes sex more than I do. ....ing yoga instructors...


----------



## Matt_D_

wrong thread.

the 667 looks great though


----------



## Desolate1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GjTqvd90y5g

New clip of the Thrasher.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> Ola Englund signature Randall Satan. Now in stock and shipping worldwide



From Randall's FB.

Also, according to Mike, there seems to be no plans for a Cali mod-esque Randall.


----------



## Thaeon

Hmmm... Fortin designed Mark or Recto? Might be cool.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From Randall's FB.
> 
> Also, according to Mike, there seems to be no plans for a Cali mod-esque Randall.



They've already landed in Australia (Satans and Thrashers).
I have a Satan on the way, finally!

Man, i would kill for a cali-mod JCM 800.


----------



## technomancer

Alcoholocaust said:


> They've already landed in Australia (Satans and Thrashers).
> I have a Satan on the way, finally!
> 
> Man, i would kill for a cali-mod JCM 800.



No need to kill, you just have to spend a lot on shipping. Dan Gower in the UK is licensed to do the mod


----------



## Wookieslayer

Alcoholocaust said:


> They've already landed in Australia (Satans and Thrashers).
> I have a Satan on the way, finally!
> 
> Man, i would kill for a cali-mod JCM 800.




Clippps! we expect clips!!


----------



## benduncan

I got to check it out yesterday...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk2rGx5zz8M

EDIT: dammit, why didn't it show up?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Because HTTPS.

EDIT: If I were to judge by that clip, it definitely sounds fuller, beefier, and more modern than the Thrasher. While the Thrasher sounds like a Marshall-esque amp, the Satan sounds more like a 5150/Mesa.


----------



## benduncan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because HTTPS.
> 
> EDIT: If I were to judge by that clip, it definitely sounds fuller, beefier, and more modern than the Thrasher. While the Thrasher sounds like a Marshall-esque amp, the Satan sounds more like a 5150/Mesa.



I tried out the Thrasher at the same store a while ago, you can actually see it in the backround, hah. It's a lot more old school, for sure. I thought that it sounded much better in real life than it did in all of the clips. The Satan sounded pretty close to what you hear in the clips though

It's probably not the best representation, I was a little to afraid to blast it to threshold of pain levels, but I'd say that that is a fair assessment. Personally, I left thinking that it sounded like a combination of the Pittbull Ultra Lead and a Mesa Mark 4, or 3....Mark something. Though I have played all of those, it was with different cabs/guitars/rooms, so it's hard to say for sure. The mid range is the most percussive/punchy that I think I've heard, and the clean was excellent, miles ahead of my Pittbull/triple rec, not that I use a ton of clean tones


----------



## sylcfh

Amazon has 1 RGOD left in stock. I ordered one a while ago when they still a couple more for sale. 

Hopefully it turns out to be for real.


----------



## petervindel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While the Thrasher sounds like a Marshall-esque amp, the Satan sounds more like a 5150/Mesa.



This is really cool. I have tried both the Thrasher and the EVH 5150III, and loved both. If the Satan is a combination of the two I know who get's my money this year!


----------



## technomancer

Oh damn!



Randall Facebook said:


> Hi Randall Customers,
> 
> It seems that Gearhounds in California may be either out of business or out of contact for some reason.
> 
> If you have outstanding orders with this retailer for Randall product you may want to contact your credit card company if no one from Gearhounds is responding. Once any deposit/billing/refund is arranged directly through your credit card/bank support, Randall can help you out with getting the gear you didn't receive.
> Randall Customer Support Email : [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> RANDALL


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## Vrollin

Nice, who'd you buy it through alco?


----------



## Alcoholocaust

I got it through Bmusic man and i would highly recommend them. Shane is awesome and communication/shipping time was great (i'm in Perth).


----------



## Vrollin

Yeah I almost bought the RD20H through them, but decided I really ought to test it first to see if it will do what I hope it can. I'm in Townsville though so fat chance at trying one out up here. Might be down in brissy later in the year, hopefully a store has them there that I can test it out....


----------



## Wookieslayer

This vid sounds fantastic hear if you ask me!


----------



## technomancer

Embedded the video for you


----------



## Krigloch the Furious

Any news on rack preamps?
I like my RG13, but it would be cool to have it in rack form.


----------



## Wookieslayer

MOR chugs


----------



## capoeiraesp

hmmm.... wonder how the MOR goes with a 5150iii?


----------



## Wookieslayer

I'm guessing it goes great with most any amp. It's a full frequency boost.


----------



## capoeiraesp

argh... I'm torn between it and the facepunch.


----------



## technomancer

capoeiraesp said:


> argh... I'm torn between it and the facepunch.



They're pedals, you've spent thousands on guitars, buy both


----------



## capoeiraesp

I like your logic. Too bad thousands on guitars leave me poor afterwards.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Huh, I never knew the Satan had an un-emulated line out. That's awesome.


----------



## mnemonic

For a second I thought that was an emulated-speaker output, and I thought that sounded really good for an emulated-out, I don't think I've ever heard one that wasn't terrible. But the video says he's using an impulse. 

Still good sounding though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinking the same thing at first.  Would be nice of Randall got brave and found a way to install a digital impulse loader.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

I'm sure the Thordendal sig will have something awesome!


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was thinking the same thing at first.  Would be nice of Randall got brave and found a way to install a digital impulse loader.



I think the DAR FBM had one if I recall correctly, though I don't imagine it was cheap or easy to add in. Basically gotta cram a Torpedo Live into the head case with everything else.


----------



## Saddlefall

Hey guys! Just got a new Randall Satan and a Thrasher 412 cabinet  

Is there a "warm up" time on the speakers or the amp? Like, how many hours should i play the amp before turning up the volume to 11?


----------



## Shimme

Saddlefall said:


> Hey guys! Just got a new Randall Satan and a Thrasher 412 cabinet
> 
> Is there a "warm up" time on the speakers or the amp? Like, how many hours should i play the amp before turning up the volume to 11?



Go forth and kill your neighbors.


----------



## wheelsdeal

Saddlefall said:


> how many hours should i play the amp before turning up the volume to 11?



Depends...when you decide is the right time to go completely deaf ...

Congrats on the amp


----------



## Saddlefall

My band has an isolated container so that's ok  Sure the speakers won't take any damage from going full volume straight out of the box? I know all tube amps should stay a minute or so on standby before you start playing tho..


----------



## technomancer

Saddlefall said:


> My band has an isolated container so that's ok  Sure the speakers won't take any damage from going full volume straight out of the box? I know all tube amps should stay a minute or so on standby before you start playing tho..



No they won't. Speakers do break in, but high volume helps with that and they just sound better after breaking in.


----------



## Alcoholocaust

mnemonic said:


> I think the DAR FBM had one if I recall correctly, though I don't imagine it was cheap or easy to add in. Basically gotta cram a Torpedo Live into the head case with everything else.



Nah the FBM never had IR capabilities, the PX pedal which was in development did....but never happened


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Saddlefall said:


> Hey guys! Just got a new Randall Satan and a Thrasher 412 cabinet
> 
> Is there a "warm up" time on the speakers or the amp? Like, how many hours should i play the amp before turning up the volume to 11?



Awesome combo! Congrats.
I cranked mine straight out of the box


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

mnemonic said:


> I think the DAR FBM had one if I recall correctly, though I don't imagine it was cheap or easy to add in. Basically gotta cram a Torpedo Live into the head case with everything else.



Logidy released one called the EPSi. I mean, it's hard to tweak and switch presets apparently, but it's something for cheap and could possibly be the basis for cost-saving IR loaders built into amps.


----------



## Saddlefall

technomancer said:


> No they won't. Speakers do break in, but high volume helps with that and they just sound better after breaking in.



Thanks


----------



## fps

Saddlefall said:


> Hey guys! Just got a new Randall Satan and a Thrasher 412 cabinet
> 
> Is there a "warm up" time on the speakers or the amp? Like, how many hours should i play the amp before turning up the volume to 11?



I don't play brootz, I've never heard one in person, and even I want one of these because I feel I would giggle like a maniac plugging into one, congrats, add clips!!


----------



## TolerBear

sylcfh said:


> The Thrasher comes with a two button footswitch.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's this switch:



 I know beyond the shadow of a doubt this is the footswitch for the Randall Warhead. I have one.


----------



## Vrollin

In my quest for a suitable low wattage tube amp to suit apartment playing, I have gone and bought myself an RD100H, hahaha! Can't wait to be delivered when I get back from holidays!


----------



## petervindel

Saddlefall said:


> Hey guys! Just got a new Randall Satan and a Thrasher 412 cabinet
> ?



So, what did you think of it? I am considering a Thrasher, Satan or the EVH 5150III, but I have yet to see a review of the Satan from anyone other than magazines...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

petervindel said:


> So, what did you think of it? I am considering a Thrasher, Satan or the EVH 5150III, but I have yet to see a review of the Satan from anyone other than magazines...



Totally agree. More reviews from customers needed. I'm literally between the Satan and a KSR Orthos (sadly, both cannot happen). Very little out there on either, and I can't say which one has the edge. 

...then there's that whole Meshuggah sig Randall I just learned about....


----------



## DavidLopezJr

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Totally agree. More reviews from customers needed. I'm literally between the Satan and a KSR Orthos (sadly, both cannot happen). Very little out there on either, and I can't say which one has the edge.
> 
> ...then there's that whole Meshuggah sig Randall I just learned about....


Based on your taste in music I would think you would like the Randalls more than the KSR. The KSR leans more to the SLO family of things via Mesa Marks & Rectos/Peavey 5150s while the Randall is more to the dry camp via Fryettes and ENGL.


----------



## Vigaren

Man, I played a Satan on a Ola Englund clinic in stockholm and it just sounded amazing!!! Saving up for one now! And I cant wait until details about the Thordendal amp!


----------



## Loomer

Was here ever anymore news about that whole thing with After The Burial?


----------



## Wookieslayer

Loomer said:


> Was here ever anymore news about that whole thing with After The Burial?




What thing?


----------



## Loomer

There was a post on Randall's official FB last year, maybe even before that, that proclaimed After The Burial as new endorsers of the company and hinted very, very heavily that some form of signature product was under development. I'm just wondering whether that ship has run aground, as it were.


----------



## technomancer

Oh shit they do exist!  Musician's friend has the 667 in stock.

Randall 667 120W Guitar Tube Amp Head Black | Musician's Friend


----------



## Wookieslayer

technomancer said:


> Oh shit they do exist!  Musician's friend has the 667 in stock.
> 
> Randall 667 120W Guitar Tube Amp Head Black | Musician's Friend




and these have been out for the last few weeks or so too.

Randall Scott Ian Ultimate Nullifier 120W Guitar Tube Head | Musician's Friend






Loomer said:


> There was a post on Randall's official FB last year, maybe even before that, that proclaimed After The Burial as new endorsers of the company and hinted very, very heavily that some form of signature product was under development. I'm just wondering whether that ship has run aground, as it were.




Interesting...


----------



## Vrollin

Took delivery of this bad boy today! 







Also, did everyone see the Fortin sneaky tease of boxes of new Randall gear for namm?


----------



## Vigaren

Loomer said:


> Was here ever anymore news about that whole thing with After The Burial?



From what I understand the only "thing" going on with ATB and Randall is that they use Randall Trashers live now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## technomancer

Vrollin said:


> Also, did everyone see the Fortin sneaky tease of boxes of new Randall gear for namm?



Yeah guessing new Nuno sig and new Lynch sig since supplies of their current amps seem to be gone and probably the Thordendal since they've started teasing it.

I always thought the aesthetics of the Nuno sig amp were really cool, so hoping that didn't change just new Fortin guts and hoping the Lynch amp isn't as hideous as the protos 

Of course whatever they release won't be available until October 2015


----------



## Vrollin

technomancer said:


> Yeah guessing new Nuno sig and new Lynch sig since supplies of their current amps seem to be gone and probably the Thordendal since they've started teasing it.
> 
> I always thought the aesthetics of the Nuno sig amp were really cool, so hoping that didn't change just new Fortin guts and hoping the Lynch amp isn't as hideous as the protos
> 
> Of course whatever they release won't be available until October 2015



I dunno man, no doubt those are on the cards, but the boxes in the picture def werent all amp sized


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pedals? Mini amps?


----------



## Vrollin

Who know's? All I know is I wanna see!
When is the next namm???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mid-late January, as always.


----------



## technomancer

Vrollin said:


> I dunno man, no doubt those are on the cards, but the boxes in the picture def werent all amp sized



True true... I also hope those aren't all the samples 

It would be cool to see the Thrasher preamp pedal come out (especially if it is the actual tube preamp in a pedal vs a solid state version).

Looking at the boxes looks like a head and maybe mini-head and who knows what else. IIRC Fortin did hint at new pedals coming on Facebook.

I still need to pick up a Facepunch and MOR to try out


----------



## Vigaren

How can one choose between the Ola sig (satan) and the Thordendal sig?? MUST HAVE BOTH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Derp, they've been on for awhile now.


----------



## Trashgreen

Speaking of future Randall products, this may be old to some but for those who missed it here is a video interview with Mike Fortin from NAMM 2014:

Watch those last 45 seconds...
(from 7:40 - 8:30)


----------



## crankyrayhanky

co design?
USA products?

Super curious!


----------



## mnemonic

Since a Thordendal sig is in the works, and he's going to be doing some 'cutting edge' stuff, maybe we'll get some super high tech tube head with midi switching, presets, IR loading, etc. like the DAR had. 

Thats the only thing I can think of, really. Curious to see what he comes up with.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

crankyrayhanky said:


> co design?
> USA products?
> 
> Super curious!



No doubt. Honestly, the first thought that comes to mind is Line 6.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

VBCheeseGrater said:


> No doubt. Honestly, the first thought that comes to mind is Line 6.



If it ends up being line 6, kiss that IR loader goodbye.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Line 6 has its own secret plans to take on the modeler market...


----------



## Pilgrim of the Dark

So, since some of you actually own the Diavlo amps: I'm thinking of getting the 5 watt head and 112-V30 cab. I play metal AND 90's grunge/alternative (think soundgarden) through a SD JB in the bridge, and I do some clean stuff through a P90 in the neck. The only demos I've heard on YouTube are balls to the wall, Max gain metal. How are the cleans? How are the hard rock tones (do they even exist)? Is this amp just off/sterile low volume clean and uber metal, or is it actually versatile?


----------



## Vrollin

crankyrayhanky said:


> co design?
> USA products?
> 
> Super curious!



Fortin tweaked active pickups? Stahp!


----------



## sylcfh

Pilgrim of the Dark said:


> So, since some of you actually own the Diavlo amps: I'm thinking of getting the 5 watt head and 112-V30 cab. I play metal AND 90's grunge/alternative (think soundgarden) through a SD JB in the bridge, and I do some clean stuff through a P90 in the neck. The only demos I've heard on YouTube are balls to the wall, Max gain metal. How are the cleans? How are the hard rock tones (do they even exist)? Is this amp just off/sterile low volume clean and uber metal, or is it actually versatile?










I have the 1 watt version, and the tone knob combined with the mid-shift switch is incredible. There's so many tones available, you wouldn't believe it came from an amp with three knobs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp. 
I gotta have it.


----------



## sylcfh

Let's hope there's a mini Thrasher or something in one of those boxes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sylcfh said:


> Let's hope there's a mini Thrasher or something in one of those boxes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't believe it took this long to find a decent mic'd demo of the RGs. 

He adds a TS at around 4:30.


----------



## DigiV

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp.
> I gotta have it.




You know, back in like 2004 i was going crazy talking about how manufacturers needed to come out with low wattage tube amps for the home/bedroom player and now this explosion happened while i've been out of the "scene"


I hope it just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't believe it took this long to find a decent mic'd demo of the RGs.
> 
> He adds a TS at around 4:30.




Not for epileptics!


----------



## op1e

Pilgrim of the Dark said:


> So, since some of you actually own the Diavlo amps: I'm thinking of getting the 5 watt head and 112-V30 cab. I play metal AND 90's grunge/alternative (think soundgarden) through a SD JB in the bridge, and I do some clean stuff through a P90 in the neck. The only demos I've heard on YouTube are balls to the wall, Max gain metal. How are the cleans? How are the hard rock tones (do they even exist)? Is this amp just off/sterile low volume clean and uber metal, or is it actually versatile?



My other guitarist plays an RD45 and I assure you, the cleans are good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## technomancer

9 pin power tubes means EL84s... something mini this way comes. Only seeing two preamp tubes though there could be a third one under the wires so that rules out a Thrasher mini 

Also Fortin said in his comments that the Thordendal amp is a long way off, so I doubt that will be release at winter NAMM.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He said there's no EL84s, but we'll find out at NAMM. 

Greedy ....er.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said there's no EL84s, but we'll find out at NAMM.
> 
> Greedy ....er.



Yep just saw his comment


----------



## sylcfh

Fortin confirmed that there's two power tubes in this new design, but not which type.


----------



## sylcfh

technomancer said:


> 9 pin power tubes means EL84s... something mini this way comes. Only seeing two preamp tubes though there could be a third one under the wires so that rules out a Thrasher mini
> 
> Also Fortin said in his comments that the Thordendal amp is a long way off, so I doubt that will be release at winter NAMM.







There is a third preamp tube, from Mike himself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some Randall-related question to bump the thread. 

I read somewheres that Per Nilsson started using the Randall 667 recently. Any clue if it was used on the recent Scar Symmetry record, because his tone sounds awesome.


----------



## sylcfh

All I see is a Dual Rec in this video...


----------



## Alcoholocaust

Ola and Jocke Skog re-amped the guitars on that album with a Randall Satan


----------



## sylcfh

From a new Musician's Friend interview with Mike Fortin and Joe (the pirate looking guy from all the NAMM videos). 




> The HUB: Can you talk about anything currently on the drawing boards?
> 
> Joe Delaney: There are things that have ones and zeroes embedded in them that we&#8217;ve recently found interesting.
> 
> The HUB: It sounds like you might be going down the digital road&#8230;
> 
> Joe Delaney: Yeah, we&#8217;re dancing with digital, but we&#8217;re not sure if we&#8217;re going to take her home&#8230;yet.
> 
> Joe Delaney and Mike Fortin of Randall Amplifiers | The HUB


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

On-board loadbox/IR loader... On-board loadbox/IR loader... On-board loadbox/IR loader...


----------



## technomancer

Don't care about digital, just want to see the new Lynch and Nuno amps as Fortin's Marshall'ish stuff is insane


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Teasing more pedals.


----------



## sylcfh

On a side note, does anyone recognize this head?

TESTATA RANDALL RG 150 ES - #3608526 | su Mercatino Musicale in Amplificatori - Testata / Cassa per chitarra


----------



## Sean Richardson

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Teasing more pedals.



Any significance re the EL34s sitting there?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sylcfh said:


> On a side note, does anyone recognize this head?
> 
> TESTATA RANDALL RG 150 ES - #3608526 | su Mercatino Musicale in Amplificatori - Testata / Cassa per chitarra



Looks like a head version of the RG-150. 






Same control panel... but backwards. 

From what I understand, the RG150 (as well as the RG180DX) was the amp that was the transition between the RG-ES and the Century amps. They seem to have a tone closer to the Centuries, which is more 'brutal' than the RG-ES series.


----------



## sylcfh

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a head version of the RG-150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same control panel... but backwards.
> 
> From what I understand, the RG150 (as well as the RG180DX) was the amp that was the transition between the RG-ES and the Century amps. They seem to have a tone closer to the Centuries, which is more 'brutal' than the RG-ES series.





The only RG 150 that I have experience with has a graphic EQ.


----------



## Balkan_boy

You guys that have or tested RD45, did you found it to sound too dark? 
When I was listening all these clips and reviews I sad "that's it, I'll go for it.." but when I tested it live in full band situation I found lack of presence and treble generally. 
Maybe I'll have to mod it to bring it up. Any experiences?


----------



## beerandbeards

I have the RD45. I don't thinks it's too dark. I posted my settings in a different thread but I like a warm heavy tone. I think the addition with the boost and the Facepunch OD you really have a balanced full ballsy amp.

Keep in mind I haven't played this amp with a band yet.


----------

